# TOKYO METROPOLITAN AREA (KANTO) | Public Transport



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ Alargule*

^^ The daily patronage of the entire Greater Tokyo Railway Network is about 40 million. This number is not the actual number of different individuals that use the network but rather the number of person-times the network was used.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*Tokyo's Uber-sized Urban Railway Network*

Wow! If things go well so that the 2020 "too positive" version of the future map of Greater Tokyo's entire railway network (made by FML) is built-out, this network would be in a completely different league of its own. Not even London's network is as complex and extensive as this. This is the "God" of all urban-rail networks.


----------



## FML

Falubaz said:


> doeas somebody have some old maps of tokyo metro system?? i'm interested how it was built. which lines are the oldest? i can't find old maps


Maps on a 1951 travel guidebook. Scans I stole from this blog (seems closed now).
http://www.makoto.ne.jp/blog/
Not exactly the old maps of the _metro_ network, but here you go;

*Streetcar network.* Among those 38 lines, only 2 of them survive now, operated as 1 line.
A thin red line within Yamanote Line circle is Eidan (now Tokyo Metro) Ginza Line, the only subway line at the time.



*Suburban railways network.* It is surprisingly similar to what the network looks like in 2006, unlike the metro/tram network that drastically changed.





Alargule said:


> I see the Chuo line has been included as well...has any date been set when this maglev-line should be operational?


Nope. As stated in the map, that 2020 version is merely a joke.  I'm quite sure many of those plans, if not all, will never come into real. Japanese population is shrinking, after all.


----------



## Falubaz

@FML - u r the best!! thx for those old maps!!


----------



## vtower

Osaka & Nagoya are also huge:


----------



## vtower

Central Tokyo:


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ vtower*

^^ Yes, Japan is the master of urban rail transport. 

Japan is, probably, the most energy-efficient large country in the world due to these massive, effective and efficient urban railway networks. When you think of it, Japan is like a set of inter-connected urban agglomerations forming one country-wide megalopolis. Japan is able to fit everything that needs to generate the GDP that allows it to be the second largest in the world, in an area smaller than the state of California.

I think, Japan's transportation model is the best option for satisfying the world's future transportation needs (most especially the rising giants India and China).

The U.S./Australian models, on the other hand, are very wasteful and environmentally unsustainable.

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## Frungy

I didn't know there were so many new lines planned for 2020... here's the ones I was able to pick out-

Noda Express- completely new line to Chiba prefecture
Hokuso Line to Narita Airport- extension
Yurikamome to Tokyo- extension
JR Freight to Haneda and Sakuragicho- convert freight track to passenger service
Tokyo Metro Meiji Line- new line
Tama Monorail to Machida- extension from Tama Center
JR Keiyo Line to Shinjuku and West- underground extension from Tokyo to points west
Metro Seven/Eight Ring- never heard of this before, I guess under Ring Road 7 and 8?
Kawasaki Subway to Shin Yurigaoka-Kawasaki- new line
Yokohama Subway to Shin Yurigaoka- extension from Azamino
Yokohama Subway to Nakayama and loop- new line
Keikyu Line to Miura- extension from Misakiguchi

Seriously, by 2050 Japan's population will be dropping below 100 million people... is all of this necessary?


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ Frungy*

^^ I think FML clarified that the second map is only a "too positive" proposed masterplan. He even pointed out that it is meant only to be a joke since, obviously, the rapidly shrinking Japanese society would not be able to sustain demand which would allow further construction/extension of the already vast/massive network of Greater Tokyo. 

By 2050, Japan's population (currently 127 million +) will shrink to 100 million. By this time, there won't be enough demand (person-ridership times) to create a similar demand as today. Even if Japanese would increase their per-capita person/individual-ridership times by a significant percent, the *overall total person-ridership times* would still be less. This translates to less profitable lines and thus, quite possibly, closure/abandonment or suspension of certain service routes and/or lessening of train frequencies. 

Who cares, *Tokyo's current urban railway network stumps all others, anyway* (where else could you find 136 different/seperate/individual lines--OMFG!). Though it may not have too big a lead over Greater London's, I presume.


----------



## vtower

Tokyo seriously lacks the sense of train and station designs. The subways are nothing more than just ordinary subway. I find Tokyo's public transport to be very boring and mediocre.


----------



## Momo1435

@The Cebuano Exultor
The population of Tokyo isn't declining.

@vtower
The quality is the sheer size an the high frequency, the daily ridership makes it nothing but mediocre. It's a system that's in the first place designed to be used by millions of people on a daily basis and not to have the best design. Without it's urban rail system Tokyo-Yokohama could not have been the most livable city in the world that has a population over 30 million. (Oh, shit it's the only one) . If it wasn't for the system you might not have lived in Tokyo!

Tokyo has the best urban-rail network, period.


----------



## Vapour

Japan's population is declining, but Greater Tokyo's is not. After a peak around 2015, it will certainly decline as well, but I guess we still can expect a population of about 25 million for 2050.


----------



## TheCat

Gjm130 said:


> loool don't you ever get lost in the metro??? It's just crazy !!!
> I live in Montreal and my metro plan is like 1/5 the size of Tokyo's. LOL


Are you kidding me, it's more like 1/100 of Tokyo's 

And just out of curiosity, why is Japan's population shrinking so much?


----------



## LtBk

Lack of new babies.


----------



## Alargule

And an abundance of elderly people. Just come and visit Amsterdam for a few days; the only people getting out of those tour buses are elderly Japanese...


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*A Shrinking Japanese Population*

It is a sad fact that the Japanese population is declining fast. They are an amazing and _civilized_ (by civilized...I mean their ability to follow rules and regulations--and, for those who have a relativistic mindset, I don't mean to force my own definition of civilized onto you guys...the meaning of civilized *I use* is of my own understanding as well as my opinion) society. If only most societies were as law abiding as the Japanese people, the world would be a much better/safer place.

If only the Japanese government had the supreme objective of forcing their population to make more babies (i.e. 2-3 babies per male-female couple), this problem could be solved. I think that a country-wide mandate to increase family size to levels that allows a stable (non-declining) population would be more of a future investment that'll prove to be extremely beneficial to their society. The Japanese people should not feel pressured by this mandate because it upholds the prime objective of existence and survival (and by this...I mean societal survival).

*But, unfortunately, democratic governments do not have the power to impose forced mandates on the public. *


----------



## vtower

momochan said:


> Tokyo has the best urban-rail network, period.


Very true.


----------



## vtower




----------



## vtower

*Tokyo's Subway Map*


----------



## ger

Somebody knows about this trains in Buenos Aires Subway (local name "Subte"), who has built these trains.


































































































Line B, EX-Eidan Marunouchi Line Series 500










































































Lines C and D, EX-Nagoya Higashiyama Line Series 1200-250-300










and the last i know was made in japan (toshiba), actualy in use in suburban railways (TBA and Metrovias)


----------



## XCRunner

2 word for those maps: Holy shit. That is all.


----------



## Xusein

:eek2:


----------



## harsh1802

Really cool......


----------



## Electrify

*Tokyo's monorail>>>>>>any form of transit!!!*

Okay, a while back I did the whole Monorail vs. LRT thread which was fairly successful, and I was almost set to accept LRT as the victor... until I saw this video!!! I don't think I have seen a single LRT perform so well, especially in urban traffic. Also, this 17km line carried up to 300,000 people per day at its prime!!! (source: Wikipedia...)

Anyways, even if you think LRT is the greatest thing to happen to mass transit since the wheel, check out this video. Even if monorail isn't quite there yet, it is definitely a technology to keep an eye on.






EDIT: video isn't loading on my PC, so if you have trouble loading it, here is the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZR5u33xY90


----------



## en

I rode it once when I went to the airport, and its really bumpy with weird seating arrangements. (Very nice views though)

On the return trip, I just took the normal train, easier to put luggage and more smooth.


----------



## iampuking

Impressive. But isn't Greater Tokyo like two massive cities put together? And isn't the whole system privatised? If so, what government regulations are there? And how the hell do they build it so quickly?!? *Culture shock*


----------



## Justme

Hmmm, although I am completely amazed by Tokyo's rail network. And I don't doubt it is the largest in the world. Those first maps at least cover an area far greater than Tokyo. The end of the line at the bottom/left is a town called Shimoda. This town is around (and maybe over) 200km from central Tokyo. It is certainly not in the urban belt, and at 200km probably far from the metropolitan belt as well. The Izu Peninsular is not a built up area.

Still, great rail maps.


----------



## Unsing

Railway routes shown on the aerial map
From Google Earth


Some station names put on it (sorry for the language, Japanese names in English alphabet usually get too long.)


----------



## Justme

^^^ Great images, although the main first map on page 1 covers an area much larger than shown above, as it also includes the large Izu Peninsular


----------



## oz.fil

iampuking said:


> Impressive. But isn't Greater Tokyo like two massive cities put together? And isn't the whole system privatised? If so, what government regulations are there? And how the hell do they build it so quickly?!? *Culture shock*


lol yeah i think Greater Tokyo is Tokyo and Yokohama put together :nuts:


----------



## iampuking

oz.fil said:


> lol yeah i think Greater Tokyo is Tokyo and Yokohama put together :nuts:


Probably cause Japan is so dense! I'm wondering if the country will one day become one massive city. Doubtful though since the population is on the decline.

Do the subways have a good safety record? Because wasn't there a train that ended up derailing because the driver oversped because he was late? And like i've said before... Is the Japanese system government run or privately run?


----------



## ignoramus

Other a couple of incidents, I thought its well known globally for being super safe etc.

The Japanese system comprises of a lot of govt and private rail operators.


----------



## Buster

ger said:


> Somebody knows about this trains in Buenos Aires Subway (local name "Subte"), who has built these trains.
> 
> Line B, EX-Eidan Marunouchi Line Series 500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the last i know was made in japan (toshiba), actualy in use in suburban railways (TBA and Metrovias)



I saw these trains in Beijing, too! I noticed the non-smoking signs on the subte (Linea C?) are written in English and in Chinese characters!


----------



## Unsing

Station names in English


----------



## iampuking

How about photos of the stations/trains? The maps are impressive, but to be honest some stations and trains would be more interesting.


----------



## FML

You can see loads of images at Japan Mass Transit Thread on SSC, as well as some articles on Wikipedia. Music videos by Chris Jongkind are also must-see.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ FML*

Wow, Greater Tokyo's _urban railway network_ [urn] is really, really vast; intricately complex; and absurdly immense/huge/massive by any given standard. I've asked someone before (I think it was you.) regarding the number of individual railway lines that are present in the Greater Tokyo Area, and, he listed each line down. The list came up with 136 "individual" lines (thru service, change-to-another-service and/or shared lines were taken into account so that a single line where two services ply was counted simply as one line).

Are there still lines being built (whether subway, monorail, mag-lev, commuter rail [think: Shinkansen], cargo/freight rail, people-mover/shuttle-train, tramway, and/or hanging-mono-rail)?

If there are, indeed, new additions to the existing number of "individual" lines, what are they? And, if you have the complete list, do give me a PM. Thanks. :cheers2:

*P.S.* And oh, btw, if you also know the new total mileage of the entire Greater Tokyo Urban Railway Network, please PM me about that, too.


----------



## newyorkrunaway1

amazing maps!


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ newyorkrunaway1*

^^ Oh yeah...they are. Sure does put New York Tri-State Area's railway network to shame does it. 

I'm really impressed, though, at NYC's 24 hour subway service. :bow: No where else has such a service...not even Greater Tokyo. :yes:


----------



## FML

> I've asked someone before (I think it was you.)


I was too lazy to answer that. It was burningbaka who kindly listed the lines.



> Are there still lines being built


Listing from the most realistic to the least;

1: Lines that are currently under construction:
Nippori Toneri Liner (AGT): Scheduled to open at March, 2008.
Yokohama Municipal Subway Green Line: April, 2008.
Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin Line: June, 2008.
Keisei Narita New Rapid Line: Sort of an extension of Hokuso Line. April, 2010.

2: Plans that are officially confirmed, and likely to be built:
JR Tohoku Longitudinal Line (Tohoku Main Line extension): From Ueno to Tokyo, linking Tohoku Main Line and Tokaido Main Line. 2010 or later.
Kanagawa Western Line (= Sotetsu-JR Link Line, Sotetsu-Tokyu Link Line): Directly linking Sotetsu and Tokyo. 2015 (JR), 2019 (Tokyu).

3: Plans that are considered, with a good possibility to be built:
JR Chuo Shinkansen (maglev)
Odakyu Tama Line extension; to Kamimizo
Saitama Railway extension; to Iwatsuki
Tsukuba Express extension; to Tokyo Sta.

4: Plans that are officially confirmed, but unlikely to be built under the current situation:
Chiba Urban Monorail Line 1 extension
Kanazawa Seaside Line extension; to the "true" Kanazawa-Hakkei Station.
Keisei Chihara Line extention
Sotetsu Izumino Line extension; to Hiratsuka.
Tokyo Metro Yurakucho Line extension; from Toyosu to all the way north to Noda.

5: Plans that are considered, but unlikely to be built under the current situation:
Eight Liner; under the Kanpachi (Loop 8) Avenue. 
JR Keiyo Line extension; to Mitaka
JR Saikyo Line extension; to Haneda Airport
Kama-Kama Line; linking Keikyu Kuko Line and Tokyu Tamagawa Line
Kawasaki Subway
Keikyu Kurihama Line extension; to Aburatsubo
Light rail line in Utsumoniya
Metro Seven; under the Kannana (Loop 7) Avenue.
New line between Tokyo (Shinagawa?) and Yokohama (Sakuragicho?), based on the current Tokaido Freight Line.
Saigun New Line; linking Tobu Tojo Line and Gunma.
Saitama Railway Line extension; to Hanyu
Shibayama Railway Line extension; to the central Shibayama, or to Kujukurihama Coast.
Some sort of LRT/AGT in Saitama City
Some sort of line in Makuhari
Tama Urban Monorail extension; to Hakonegasaki, to Machida, and some new line.
Toei Oedo Line extension; to Oizumi-Gakuen, or somewhere on JR Musashino Line.
Toei Shinjuku Line extension; to Shin-Kamagaya
Tokyo Metro Hanzomon Line extension; to Matsudo
Tsukuba Express extension; to Tsuchiura or to Tukubasan
Yokohama Subway Blue Line extension; to Shin-Yurigaoka
Yokohama Subway Green Line extension; to make it loop-like line

6: Unofficial plan that is awaited among some people:
Link line between Takenotsuka and Ikebukuro

7: Plan that seems to be abandoned:
Keio Sagamihara Line extension; to Sagami-Nakano

Okay, the list does look many, but the real addition we are sure to have in the near future is just around 4 lines (ignoring extensions).



> if you also know the new total mileage of the entire Greater Tokyo Urban Railway Network, please PM me about that, too.


That's harder to say, as the definition of Greater Tokyo varies between people. My take adds up to 2531.9 km, but it's just how _I_ would define the area. (If you include 6 new lines in the category 1 and 2, make it 2577.3 km.)
Below is the table I used, but I don't feel like transliterating all the names now.


----------



## castermaild55

> Yes but people also make interchanges and use more than one line for one trip, which other systems count as a single trip together


i considered that
for example , shinjuku is also included in chuo line and some subway.
so i made low number as an average.

that is why chuo line is 5 milions( shinhuku sta. is 3.5 milion)

the line between yokohama , saitama, chiba and kanagawa are not included


----------



## BrizzyChris

These are still all just estimates, is there any official figure for total daily usage?


----------



## FML

sweek said:


> Yes but people also make interchanges and use more than one line for one trip, which other systems count as a single trip together.





BrizzyChris said:


> These are still all just estimates, is there any official figure for total daily usage?


There are official numbers of each operator. But simply summing these figures just makes an "inflated" number which we often see, as a single passenger will be counted multiple times when he transferred between different operators.

As the suburban+metro network is run by the dozens of different operators independently, we simply can't count transferring passenger as "one". I mean, I don't really know how you can do that here technologically. :|



napkcirtap said:


> can someone explain to me what a direct train service means?
> does it mean that "a" line trains and "b"line trains use the same track and platforms(share the same route?), and "a" line trains continue beyond its terminal into suburbs to designated "b"stations, and vice versa?


Yes, it's something like that. I believe Tokyo Metro calls it "through service", but other operators may call it differently.


----------



## BrizzyChris

So do you think 40million is too high? Would a figure of between 20-30 million seems more accurate?


----------



## japanese001

*New subway line to open in Tokyo on June 14*

TOKYO — 
More than 80 years after Tokyo’s first subway line opened between Asakusa and Ueno, the city gets another subway line, as Tokyo Metro opens the Fukutoshin line on Saturday. First planned back in 1985, the Fukutoshin line will travel 8.9 kilometers from Ikebukuro to Shibuya, with six stations in between. However, the line will connect to the Tobu Tojo line via Wakoshi, and the Seibu Yurakucho and Ikebukuro lines via Kitake-mukaihara. Through service is planned with the Tokyu Toyoko line at Shibuya for 2012, completing a broad rail network linking southwestern Saitama with central Tokyo and Yokohama.

Being promoted under the dubious slogan of “Subways that harmonize with towns and are loved by people along the line,” the Fukutoshin (the name means subcenter) is the ninth subway line to be operated by Tokyo Metro Co Ltd, which carries 5.9 million passengers a day along 195.1 kilometers of track via 179 stations. By comparison, the city’s other subway system, the metropolitan government-run Toei network transports 2.03 million passengers daily and has 109 kilometers of track and 106 stations on its four lines.

The construction of the Fukutoshin line was decided back in 1985, said Tatsuya Edakubo, a spokesman for Tokyo Metro. “It was planned by the central government’s Council for Transportation Policy and construction began in 2001.” Up until recently, it was referred to as Line No. 13. “This time, we decided on the name of the line within the company by asking employees for suggestions. In prior cases, we sometimes carried out a public campaign to select the name,” said Edakubo.

Fukutoshin will be the last line that Tokyo Metro will open, he said, because the Council for Transportation Policy has held review meetings every five years for the past few decades and believes the city is now fairly well covered by subway lines. Toei, on the other hand, is planning to add to the Mita and Oedo lines by 2015.

For Tokyo Metro, the opening of the Fukutoshin line ends an 80-year journey. Tokyo’s first subway opened on Dec 30, 1927, between Asakusa and Ueno (now part of the Ginza line) by the government. The Teito Rapid Transit Authority was established in 1941 and since then, it has overseen the extension of the Ginza line, and the construction of seven other lines (Marunouchi, Hibiya, Tozai, Chiyoda, Yurakucho, Hanzomon and Namboku). In 2004, the authority was transformed into a special company called Tokyo Metro, its first step toward privatization.

Building a new subway line is not cheap when you consider how deep some stations are. The deepest station on the Fukutoshin line is Higashi-Shinjuku at 35 meters (Roppongi on the Oedo line is Tokyo’s deepest station at 42.3 meters). Construction can cost up to 247,000 million yen per kilometer. Most of the civil engineering costs (tunnels and infrastructure) on the Fukutoshin line are being subsidized by the national and Tokyo metropolitan government’s road-use revenue.

When a new line is planned, the first step is deciding where the stations will be. “The locations are part of the council’s plan, although each ward office has a say,” explained Edakubo. “The same applies to the name of the station.” Before construction can begin, the area is surveyed for historical relics. This is normal procedure in Japan at all building sites in accordance with the Law for the Protection of Cultural Properties. The area near Zoshigaya Station, for example, has turned up relics dating back hundreds of years, among them sake containers and ceramic pots and containers.

Six stations beneath Meiji-dori

Six of the stations along the Fukutoshin line lie beneath Meiji-dori, which will ease traffic congestion on that artery, and be particularly convenient if Tokyo is successful in its 2016 Olympic bid, since many events will be held in that area. From Shibuya, the line passes through Meiji-jingumae, Kita-sando, Shinjuku-sanchome, Higashi-shinjuku, Nishi-waseda and Zoshigaya before reaching Ikebukuro.

“Trains will run every three minutes, 35 seconds during rush hours, and every five minutes at other times,” said Edakubo. Rush hour congestion remains a big headache for commuters. “We can only estimate how many passengers will use the Fukutoshin line. Currently, our most congested line is the Tozai line. On the Fukutoshin line, trains will have ten cars and eight when it becomes the through service with the Toyoko line from Shibuya. That’s because some of the stations on the Toyoko line can only accommodate eight cars. With our other lines, all have ten cars, except for the Ginza line which has only six and the Hibiya line with eight because their platforms are shorter.”

As for women’s only cars, which are already operated on the Hibiya, Tozai, Chiyoda, Yurakucho and Hanzomon lines, Edakubo said, “Eventually we will have women’s only cars on the Fukutoshin line, but not right away. We don’t know which cars they will be yet because when we have through services, we have to accommodate other rail companies and their policy on the issue.”

The through service with other subway and rail companies is one of one of the most efficient features of Tokyo’s subway. The subways were initially planned to replace the streetcar network, and passengers traveling into the center of Tokyo from the suburbs had to change trains at terminal stations. To ease congestion, through-services were created, the first one being on the Hibiya line just prior to the Olympic Games in 1964. Commuting in the Kanto region became even more hassle-free last year with the introduction of PASMO, an IC card that can be used on most private rail companies, subways and buses.

With the decision not to build any more lines, Edakubo said Tokyo Metro will concentrate on improving its facilities and new businesses, such as real estate and IT. All stations on the Fukutoshin line will offer wireless LAN services, as well as barrier-free facilities and Braille vending machines. The platforms have half-height platform doors to prevent people accidentally falling off platforms due to overcrowding (and suicides). The ceilings on the Fukutoshin are much higher than at other stations. Shinjuku-sanchome has a mezzanine floor overlooking the platform. At Ikebukuro, Tokyo Metro plans to open another Echika-type complex similar to the one at Omotesando, said Edakubo.

For anyone interested in the details of how a subway is constructed, the Fukutoshin Line Construction Office has built an Exhibition Hall at Shinjuku-sanchome Station. Exhibits include a diorama of the Fukutoshin line, construction machinery models and explanations of how tunneling is done and what happens to all the soil and slurry dug up. 

http://www.tokyometro.jp/fukutoshin/

*fukutoshin line shibuya station*































































A pipe for cooling is buried.Glass fiber is kneaded into concrete.



































It is an open ceiling though it is an underground. 








Air flows to every corner by dome-shaped. 








natural ventilation system


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA

The train is different... I like it!


----------



## konthaimaitalorkan

The Station looks very open.

Looks different from other Tokyo metro lines,cool!


----------



## Justme

Interesting. Any maps that show where this will be?


----------



## anonymous_filipino

Is it just me? Or does the train looks like the new rolling stock of the Beijing Subway Line 1


----------



## Falubaz

anonymous_filipino said:


> Is it just me? Or does the train looks like the new rolling stock of the Beijing Subway Line 1


oo, tama ka it looks similar


----------



## spongeg

Justme said:


> Interesting. Any maps that show where this will be?


here - it's line F

http://www.tokyometro.jp/global/en/service/pdf/routemap_en.pdf


----------



## zergcerebrates

Its quite clean and simple. Interesting nevertheless.


----------



## Anekdote

Looks awesome, new trainsets for the new line?


----------



## TRZ

^^ Yes, the 10000 series cars are the Fukutoshin Line's official rolling stock; they also gave some existing Yuurakuchou Line rolling stock a new paint job and called it "Fukutoshin Line Rolling Stock," which I thought was a bit pathetic.

I rode the express service of this today and I must say I am disappointed; the Saikyou Line is better. Fukutoshin Line gave itself too many sharp turns to negotiate and results in slow service. The only 通過待ち (overtaking) station is Higashi-Shinjuku, and frankly, given the volumes it is expected to cope with later, is insufficient.

The line has been suffering delays due to crowding on its first two days' rush hours (both periods on Monday and at least the morning this morning (Tuesday), not sure on the evening period rush). It is not meeting performance expectations here.

Shibuya station is creating quite the buzz, and to some extent it should, it is designed by Tadao Ando, but it is only one station on the line; the other stations are not that impressive. 

The line runs beyond Ikebukuro as well to Kotake-Mukaihara; this part of the line has been open for a few years already though and so is not considered "new" but is considered part of the Fukutoshin-sen (and is quad-tracked with the Yuurakuchou Line). The Yuurakuchou Line from Kotake-Mukaihara to Wakoushi is also listed as part of the Fukutoshin Line, but this is not a quad-tracked portion and is just an interlining service - no new infrastructure (unless signage counts).


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Honestly it doesn't suprise me, when I was in Japan, I saw that newer line were less efficient than older one. 

If we look the Oedo line, Namboku Line are not so good if you compare with the older lines. 
It is also the case for Osaka with the Nagahori Tsurumi-ryokuchi Line and the Imazatosuji Line.


----------



## Songoten2554

the new line looks awesome in tokyo its like wow and they have express service in it?

so is it like NYC subway or alot different?


----------



## TRZ

Minato ku said:


> ^^ Honestly it doesn't suprise me, when I was in Japan, I saw that newer line were less efficient than older one.
> 
> If we look the Oedo line, Namboku Line are not so good if you compare with the older lines.
> It is also the case for Osaka with the Nagahori Tsurumi-ryokuchi Line and the Imazatosuji Line.


One of the things that slow Namboku down is its platform doors, but it also has some sharp turns of its own, such as at Meguro.

I am no fan of the Oedo Line; it's CRAP. And like Oedo Line, Fukutoshin Line gets fairly deep at the Shibuya end (not surprising).

What you say is true in some cases, the older lines like Toei Shinjuku, Toei Asakusa lines are pretty good, but other older lines like the Hibiya Line are among the worst in the network.

Commuter lines, especially non-JR commuter lines, provide a better ride, though some lines, notably JR Lines, don't have the frequency of the subway. If commuter lines actually penetrated the Yamanote Line (and the built form had been worked around them for an efficient alignment), which none do without subway-through-service operations, the subway would get its ass kicked.


----------



## stewartrama

Songoten2554 said:


> the new line looks awesome in tokyo its like wow and they have express service in it?
> 
> so is it like NYC subway or alot different?


From what I've seen of this new tokyo line, it seems VERY different from the NYC subway. Subways in NY are low and full of columns due to the bedrock and other rocks that lie beneath the city, which make it ideal for skyscrapers. This is why the subway stations are so much less spacious and airy than this new subway line. The NYC subway is in need of a gut renovation, as most of the stations were built in the early 1900's, and were not made to handle the electrical, plumbing, etc, that is needed today. This new Tokyo line will be made with the newest equipment and be very clean. Besides these differences and a few more, they both are metros that are very heavily used.


----------



## sequoias

Wow, looks very bright and airy station! It looks really nice.


----------



## slashcruise

nice pics.....But I dont like some of the trains from outside


----------



## lindow

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> My God. Why is there sooo little interest in this railway network. I mean, this has got to be the largest and most efficient urban railway network in the world. This thread has been dead for like 3 months now


It is because a Japanese does not participate in this forum at all.
The Japanese got used to seeing a subway and the Shinkansen. 
I think that many people have been bored.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

The Japan Forum has a  Japan Mass Transit Thread. It's 68 pages long.


----------



## Assemblage23

Tokyo has an impressive network. Sure, the stations are not as imaginative as some other systems. 

When I used the largest stations, (such as Shinjuku, Ikebukuro or Shinagawa) I just couldn't believe my eyes...there were hundreds of thousands of people making their way and the system could manage them all efficiently. (Granted, the overall level of education of japanese society does play a role in thing working so well).

Pictures often don't make justice, you have to use this system to realise just how amazing it is.


----------



## 2co2co

lindow said:


> It is because a Japanese does not participate in this forum at all.
> The Japanese got used to seeing a subway and the Shinkansen.
> I think that many people have been bored.



Quite true. I'm one here, but haven't really found anyone else (Japanese who grew up in Japan). They all go to 2ch BBS which is about x1000 bigger than skyscrapercity


----------



## quashlo

^Language barrier. Plus, I think Japanese railfans are at a whole other level compared to railfans elsewhere, so I think they tend to congregate together... Partly because the culture is conducive to hobbyism/otaku and partly because trains are very much a part of daily life for many people. I guess I could liken it to some Americans' obsession with hotrodding or the import car scene.

But to be honest, I don't find the Tokyo subway system (Metro + Toei) as impressive as you would expect, compared to the rest of the network... It's definitely efficient, but I guess I'm just more into the private railways and JR, which have nicer-looking trains and more interesting operations.


----------



## CerealenJapon

*Tachikawa Monorail*

some pictures of the monorail to the west of Tokyo















































small contribution I hope you like it


----------



## subwaymark

Here are some more of the Tama Monorail

Kita-Tachikawa:









Tama Town Center:









Tama Town Center:









Matsugaya









I have photos of many transit systems that I have visited on my website: http://ktransit.com

Thanks!
Mark Kavanagh
Salem, OR
http://ktransit.com


----------



## lindow

Oedo line.









The Shinjuku station, seventh basement.


----------



## Tri-ring

The average Tokyoties(both foreign and domestic alike) takes the Tokyo metro system for granted like air we breath and will not recognize who deeply it is inbedded to their normal everyday life until it stops(again like air).
That itself is a testment to how efficient the system really is.


----------



## hkth

lindow said:


> Oedo line.


Could you post the passenger trains for this line? It is a maintence locomotive after the operation time.


----------



## tokyo_metro

*Tokyo | Metro*

The Official Metro map on a PDF file: 

http://www.tokyometro.jp/rosen/rosenzu/pdf/rosen_eng.pdf


----------



## ukiyo

This thread is dedicated to the urban transport systems of the Greater Tokyo area (so Kanto in general). 

*Transportation overview*
The main transport method in Tokyo is public transit, walking and bicycling with private automobile transportation playing a smaller role. Tokyo has the world's most extensive and heavily used rail network (Rapid Transit and Subways, Commuter rail, Light rail, Monorail, High Speed Rail etc) with most commuters walking or biking to the nearest station. The system for paying is also advanced with NFC cards or phones being used to pay in a second (2.57 million daily transactions), as well as being usable as a credit card in restaurants and many other features. Rail stations, trains and systems are constantly being updated, renovated and expanded. Shinjuku Station is the busiest in the world. Tokyo also has an extensive bus network though it is mostly used as a feeder to rail stations. Pedestrian infrastructure is also well developed with many elevated crosswalks and large bicycle parking buildings. The Tokyo Metro's Ginza Line is the first subway built in Asia, it opened on December 30, 1927.

*Rail Statistics*
Greater Tokyo rail usage: 40 million passengers daily; 14.6 billion yearly by far the highest in the world.
Tokyo Subway (Metro+Toei) alone: 8.66 million daily; 3.2 billion yearly. Represents 22% of total rail ridership.
For all urban rail there are 49 operators, 146 lines, 4,714.7 km and there are 2,141 stations.

Map of the greater Tokyo rail system:


Greater Tokyo Railway Network by Kzaral, on Flickr

"Central" Tokyo rail map:


Central Tokyo Railway Network by Kzaral, on Flickr

Maps made by FML http://www.mukiryoku.com/railmap_e.html


----------



## ukiyo

This is SUICA's map (suica is a card that you can use on basically every rail system in the region including buses, vending machines etc).










This is a map made by JR for their museum that I bought and have on my wall: http://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee382/SkyTreeHarukas/DSC04934.jpg


----------



## Alargule

Just a quick question: what's the added value of these separate Japanese threads when all these systems are already covered in quashlo's JAPAN|Urban Transport Compilation thread?


----------



## Svartmetall

Well, as these four separated areas in Japan actually possess some of the most extensive railway systems in the world, they really are justified in having their own threads. Also, according to Jan's latest initiative, he doesn't like large, complex and long compilation threads and advised us to divide them up into smaller, more focused threads. This is good for indexing and for search engines to find relevant results to direct new users to more specific information. Not only that, but it means that developments in parts of Japan outside of these major areas are not as lost in amongst all of the information pertinent to these areas. 

Hope that is clear for you.


----------



## BoulderGrad

Alargule said:


> Just a quick question: what's the added value of these separate Japanese threads when all these systems are already covered in quashlo's JAPAN|Urban Transport Compilation thread?


New York has 3 threads (Subway, Path, Commuter rail), Hong Kong has 3 threads (MTR, Double Decker Trams, Double Decker Busses), and yet Tokyo, the largest urban area on the planet, has to get lumped in to an "All of Japan" thread?


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

We don't forget about Tokyo city buses.

Most city bus lines inside Tokyo Metropolis are operated by *Toei* (Tokyo Metropolitan Bureau of Transport). The service is known as To Bus (都バス). Tokyo is one of two cities where the local government operates the bus lines directly. 

The system carries 570,000 passengers per day.

Buses in Tokyo began Its operations just after Great Kanto Earthquake in 1923 to replace damaged streetcar lines, in a emergency operation with two routes. 1972 was the year which the system operated at its maximum capacity, with 1,298,912 daily passengers. 

Nowadays, Toei bus has:

- About 1470 buses, 58% low-floor vehicles. There is no bendy bus in Toei fleet. All buses has two doors and 11 meters of length.
- 138 routes that always connect a train or subway station
- 1,639 bus stops
- 12 depots

The fare is 200 yen. One-day ticket is 500 Yen. Students pay 170 Yen in special school routes. Pasmo card is accepted on Toei buses.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Thanks for the effort. Would take an awfully long time to list all private bus companies and their routes too. Easy to forget the buses due to the extensive rail system but they do fill the gaps.


----------



## Hegemonic

I'll be in Gunma Prefecture in 3 weeks, I'll get some pics while I'm there.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Thanks for the effort. Would take an awfully long time to list all private bus companies and their routes too. Easy to forget the buses due to the extensive rail system but they do fill the gaps.


It is true. We can talk about Kanto buses only when something relevant is reported in the media. 

Keisei Railway has Its own bus lines, operated for Japanese vehicles and some German-made Citaro bendy buses:










Japanese commercial vehicles industry don't make bendy buses.


----------



## ukiyo

*Tokyo Station platform roof to be replaced*


> The entire roof of a JR Tokyo Station platform will be removed and replaced for first time since the station opened in 1914, according to East Japan Railway Co.
> 
> A JR East official said the company decided that two of the 14 cast iron pillars holding up the roof will be preserved as a “monument” in recognition that the roof is a historic piece of architecture that survived the 1923 Great Kanto Earthquake and the Great Tokyo Air Raid in 1945 during World War II.
> 
> Other key moments in history that took place in the station were the assassination of Prime Minister Takashi Hara in 1921 and the attempted assassination of Osachi Hamaguchi in 1930.
> 
> The roof covers the platform of tracks No. 5 and No. 6, used by Yamanote Line trains and Keihin Tohoku Line trains bound for Ofuna Station. Although half of the roof was rebuilt after the war, a portion measuring around 12 meters wide and 50 meters long and associated cast iron pillars have been in constant use for a century.
> 
> No decision has been made on preserving the 12 other pillars.
> 
> http://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0001214314


----------



## Svartmetall

I'm glad that JR East is investing some money into their stations. The only thing I noted when I was in Tokyo that could have possibly been a negative or at least a point to be improved upon is the maintenance on their bridges and other such things - just a bit of paint to help stave off rusting. There were a fair few rusting bridges around even in the centre. Seems there is a lot of investment occurring though - Kanda station in particular was in absolute pieces as they were re-doing the whole thing.


----------



## Klausenburg

J*apanese buses have indeed a very interesting design:
*


































Source 1
Source 2


----------



## Tom 958

OMG, it's so ugly it's cute! :lol: Reminds me of:









The pre-MARTA Atlanta Transit System used City Slickers. The orange ones like this weren't air conditioned; the air conditioned ones were a weird pastel lime green. As kids, we called the orange ones "regulars" and the green ones "menthols." 

Sorry for the OT diversion. And thanks for this and the other new Japanese threads!


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Klausenburg said:


> J*apanese buses have indeed a very interesting design:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source 1
> Source 2


There is the Sightseeing Bus of Toei, that operates a tourism route in Tokyo downtown.


----------



## ukiyo

Just for fun here is a 30 minute video I took from JR's Chuo Line going through Tokyo






Looking out the opposite direction






Looking at trains at ochanomizu station






I have dozens of other videos if anyone is interested in me posting them.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Japan Times:



> http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2014/04/16/national/shibuya-station-to-be-rebuilt/#.U1ATRFV_uvU
> 
> *Shibuya Station to be rebuilt*
> APR 16, 2014, BY KAZUAKI NAGATA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Shibuya Station is seen in an image showing how it will look after renovations are done and three new buildings are built, render from JR East_
> 
> East Japan Railway Co. said it will start laying the groundwork Thursday for wholesale renovations of Shibuya Station in Tokyo that will take more than a decade to complete.
> 
> In the end, there will be a new 46-story building with offices and shopping malls, a single platform for Yamanote Line trains heading in opposite directions and easier access to the Saikyo Line, according to JR East.
> 
> Four different railway operators use Shibuya Station, one of the busiest stations in the nation’s capital. But “the structure of the station is complex and aging, so it is not really easy to figure out where to go when people transfer,” said Yoichi Suzuki, a JR East spokesman.
> 
> Now 350 meters away, after renovations the Saikyo Line platform will be next to a single Yamanote Line platform, vastly shortening transfer times.
> 
> Passengers now have to be careful to choose which of the two Yamanote Line platforms they need, depending on where they’re going. One heads for Shinjuku, the other for Shinagawa. Eventually both trains will leave from the same platform.
> 
> But it’s anybody’s guess when this will happen. JR East says it doesn’t yet know how long the renovations will take to complete.
> 
> Not all changes will be on the inside. Three new buildings are planned outside the station.
> 
> A 46-story building will grace the east side by 2020. On the west side, there will be a 13-story building by 2027 and a 10-story building between them.
> 
> For now JR East said it’s preparing for the work by securing construction space and repairing the entrance to the Saikyo Line.
> 
> The carrier said it aims to begin full-scale construction in fiscal 2015.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Been following this quite closely. The whole area is rather a construction site. In fact, all the way across the JR East network in the centre of Tokyo there are a LOT of improvements and station reconstructions. Thanks for the render (and article).


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Ueno Station also deserve a big revitalization, with better connection between Keisei-Ueno, Tokyo Metro and East JR platforms.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

ukiyo said:


> Looking at trains at ochanomizu station


Chuo Rapid Line below, Chuo-Sobu Line above.


----------



## Svartmetall

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Ueno Station also deserve a big revitalization, with better connection between Keisei-Ueno, Tokyo Metro and East JR platforms.


The connection isn't too bad between the two, but you have to walk through a number of different passageways due to distance. They do need some more clear signage between the two stations, though. Ueno is probably the least polished of the major stations though, that'd I'd agree with you.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

I think that Keisei-Ueno, Tokyo Metro and JR Ueno Station would be connect by underground passageways, with ticket machines into these walkways.

The car parking above JR Ueno Station would be converted by a new highway bus terminal for Sendai, Morioka, Yamagata, Niigata, Akita, Nagano and Kanazawa lines. Some JR Bus and willer Express lines would use this place, relieving Tokyo Station.


----------



## Svartmetall

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> I think that Keisei-Ueno, Tokyo Metro and JR Ueno Station would be connect by underground passageways, with ticket machines into these walkways.
> 
> The car parking above JR Ueno Station would be converted by a new highway bus terminal for Sendai, Morioka, Yamagata, Niigata, Akita, Nagano and Kanazawa lines. Some JR Bus and willer Express lines would use this place, relieving Tokyo Station.


Well, you can walk underground between the two stations - you just walk to the Tokyo Metro station first and then up to the JR Station. This video illustrates the connection from Ueno Keisei to Tokyo Metro. You can see the sign pointing to the JR portion of Ueno when he hits the Metro station.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

^^Nice!


But, Is It possible to install "rolling crawlers" like as existing in airports? São Paulo metro uses "rolling crawlers" to connect two very busy subway stations:






I always use these "rolling crawlers" when I go to Sao Paulo downtown by subway.


----------



## Svartmetall

I'm not sure whether that's on the cards, but I do know that the Ginza line is undergoing a massive overhaul to the tune of 50 billion yen with all stations (except Nihonbashi) being renovated by 2017 and then the remaining stations will be started by 2018. 

http://www.japantoday.com/category/national/view/y50-bil-ginza-subway-line-renovation-plan-revealed

I believe Quashlo posted renders of some of the designs for the first section between Asakusa and Ueno in the general Japan compilation thread. I'm actually quite excited about this as I can see a number of stations on the line need a bit of work doing on them.


----------



## ukiyo

Another video I took





From around 7 minutes in this video is "suburban" Tokyo.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Unfortunately, East JR abandoned Narita Shinkansen project... I think East JR would study a way to increase the speed of Narita Express, to compete with Keisei _Skyliner_, that operates in a higher speed in 23%


----------



## sacto7654

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Unfortunately, East JR abandoned Narita Shinkansen project... I think East JR would study a way to increase the speed of Narita Express, to compete with Keisei _Skyliner_, that operates in a higher speed in 23%


No way JR East could revive the Narita Shinkansen project because part of the right of way planned for that shelved line is now being used by the Keisei _Narita Sky Access_ line.

However, JR East could seriously look at building new _Narita Express_ trainsets derived from the planned E353 trainset. Since the E353 "tilts" into curves, that would allow for faster speeds east of JR East Chiba Station to cut the travel time between Narita Airport and Tokyo Station.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Keisei AE Series trainsets have tilt suspension?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Can anyone sum up all this information:

How many lines are there in total?
How many kms of tracks?
How many stations?

How many types of rolling stock are there currently on all the lines?


----------



## Svartmetall

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Can anyone sum up all this information:
> 
> How many lines are there in total?
> How many kms of tracks?
> How many stations?
> 
> How many types of rolling stock are there currently on all the lines?


Well, I can sum a few bits of information for you:

There are 30 operators in the Greater Tokyo area operating 121 passenger rail lines with 882 stations. The total network across the metropolitan area is 2419.8km for all railways (excluding monorails I believe). Approximately 40 million journeys occur every day on the network. 

There are 17670.3km of bus routes as well in the city. 

I can't answer about how many types of rolling stock there are. That's too much for me to list.

(The railway lengths and bus network lengths are current as of 2009, so things might have changed, but these are the most recent figures I can find).


----------



## ukiyo

For all urban rail there are 49 operators, 146 lines, 4,714.7 km and there are 2,141 stations.


----------



## Svartmetall

Wow, that's a lot more than I managed to find. Can I ask where the information came from? I got mine from a Tokyo Metro presentation to the 2013 Rail Conference (http://www.apta.com/mc/rail/program/Documents/KimuraN_Keeping-Tokyo-on-the-Move.pdf).


----------



## ukiyo

Their conference only includes JR, subways and major private railways ignoring all the minor railways (often with only one line). It also has a narrower definition of greater Tokyo (calling it the "urban transportation area"). A quick "source" for you would be a link I have given you a few times 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_urban_rail_systems_in_Japan#Tokyo_.28Kant.C5.8D.29 click the "show"

This is the page quashlo made (and I helped him with) since there was no comprehensive english page anywhere on the internet that accurately has information on all the urban rail in Japan, especially with direct sources.


----------



## Svartmetall

Aha, I couldn't find that page in my brief search. Thanks for reminding me (head like a sieve for things like that). Sorry.

I think your page also extends a lot further out than the Tokyo Metro presentation too. They list JR as having a network of 887km, whereas your link shows 2279km (for example).


----------



## ukiyo

Yep, that is explained in the note "o"


> Defined here as JR East's Tokyo Suburban Area (東京近郊区間) for fare calculation purposes, and roughly correlating with the Suica coverage area (as of 2012.03.17). However, Suica coverage does not extend to the Karasuyama Line, Kashima Line, and Kururi Line, which are considered part of the Tokyo Suburban Area.


I think the only ones that you could really be careful about are the "Other minor railways" section which is mostly lines in cities loosely part of the greater Tokyo "exurb" area, though subtracting all their numbers from what I posted barely changes anything.


----------



## Svartmetall

ukiyo said:


> Yep, that is explained in the note "o"
> 
> 
> I think the only ones that you could really be careful about are the "Other minor railways" section which is mostly lines in cities loosely part of the greater Tokyo "exurb" area, though subtracting all their numbers from what I posted barely changes anything.


I just noticed you edited your initial post to include that note about the Tokyo urban transport area. I guess I should learn not to reply so fast in future. :lol:

I guess you haven't had the time or energy to put together a list of rolling stock across Greater Tokyo in its entirety? I know that I don't have the expertise (or time) to do that.


----------



## ukiyo

^ I wouldn't be able to do that 

BTW I calculated all the ridership figures of the 11 biggest operators in Greater Tokyo and put it on the wikipedia page here as well if anyone is interested: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transportation_in_Greater_Tokyo#Ridership

It was kind of redundant to do that when I just could post the total released by the_ Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism_ for the "Tokyo Metropolitan Area":http://www.mlit.go.jp/kisha/kisha07/01/010330_3/01.pdf Their figure btw in case you can't find it is 39.481 million passengers a day.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

ukiyo said:


> For all urban rail there are 49 operators, 146 lines, 4,714.7 km and there are 2,141 stations.


I have a question concerning these mind-boggling numbers.

Are all tracks and platforms counted once or not?


----------



## ukiyo

^ Check the wiki link for all the explanations and definitions


----------



## _Night City Dream_

I've done it but still didn't find the answers.


----------



## ukiyo

Here is a review of what's going on at Shibuya Station

*Shibuya Station maze to get untangled*


> The Yomiuri Shimbun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shibuya Station is used by more than 3 million people daily, but its labyrinthine layout and the distance between the lines passing through the station can make changing trains a test of endurance. A major renovation project that started this spring should make getting around the huge terminal station easier—although it will not be completed until fiscal 2027.
> 
> “I use the moving walkways, but it still takes six or seven minutes to get to my next train,” a weary 24-year-old female company employee returning home to Toda, Saitama Prefecture, said on Wednesday evening after she transferred from the JR Yamanote Line to the Saikyo Line. “I feel like I’ve walked to the next station.”
> 
> Since Shibuya Station opened in 1885, the addition of new lines has involved major expansion and remodeling work wherever space allowed. The end result is the station’s current maze-like structure and a patchwork of train facilities cobbled together in the heart of Tokyo’s trendy Shibuya district. Because there was not enough land for the Saikyo Line platforms alongside existing platforms, they were constructed about 350 meters south. Transferring to other lines requires traversing a long connecting walkway.
> 
> East Japan Railway Co. and Tokyo Metro Co. are among the four operators whose lines pass through Shibuya Station. Adding to the confusion, the vertical distance between the station’s highest and lowest platforms is unusually great. The Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin subway line is located five floors underground. Platforms of the Ginza subway line, which began operations before World War II, are actually three floors above ground. The height gap between these lines is about 40 meters, which is one reason why efforts to make the station barrier-free for commuters in wheelchairs and with mobility difficulties has lagged so far behind such improvements at other major stations.
> 
> “Many people have complained that the station is difficult to navigate. This major redevelopment should finally make it more convenient and easier to get around,” a JR East official involved in the project said.
> 
> *Platforms brought closer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This major overhaul of Shibuya Station could finally begin because the platforms of the Tokyu Toyoko Line were shifted underground when the line started direct connections with the Fukutoshin Line in March 2013, which created a vast open area. Preliminary construction work for the new platforms of the Saikyo Line in this space—350 meters from where they currently stand—started in April.
> 
> The Yamanote Line, a loop around central Tokyo, has two separate platforms for its clockwise and counterclockwise runs. Under the reconstruction plan, the loop line will instead have a single island platform. Although the inconvenient vertical differences among the connecting lines will remain, the total distance between them will be significantly reduced.
> 
> Demolition of part of the Tokyu department store that formed part of the east side of the station building has started.
> 
> Eventually, three skyscrapers, including a 46-story building, will be built above the platforms. To accommodate this, the Ginza subway line platforms, which are currently ensconced inside the department store building, will be moved about 130 meters toward Omotesando Station.
> 
> Hachiko on the move?
> 
> The sheer scale of the planned renovation of such a massive terminal station creates another headache: When can the work be done while minimizing disruptions to train services and passengers?
> 
> Train schedules cannot be easily changed, so construction of the new platforms and other facilities can basically only proceed at night between the last and first trains. The entire project, including the skyscrapers, is due to be completed in fiscal 2027—seven years after the 2020 Tokyo Olympics and Paralympic Games.
> 
> The area around Shibuya Station also is undergoing a major facelift. Redevelopment projects include the construction of a skyscraper in an area south of the station. The open space just west of the station, a popular meeting place and the site of the iconic Hachiko dog statue, will be renovated. This famous space will become considerably wider as it will be integrated with the adjoining bus terminal site. Hachiko’s new home has yet to be decided.
> 
> “We’ll consider where to place the statue once the outline of the area has been decided,” a Shibuya Ward spokesman involved in the project said.
> 
> http://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0001251845


----------



## Svartmetall

I think the Ginza line redesign will be one of the most important projects as part of this package. The Ginza line is currently really badly located compared to the other lines and it always felt like a squeeze to get up there in rush hour due to tight corridors.


----------



## starrwulfe

I really wish I had a time machine so I could go back and tell the Ginza line and Inokashira line designers about how through servicing works... or at least get the Ginza line to adopt pantographs and maybe narrow gauge. 

…oh well. 

Sent from my SGP321 using Tapatalk


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Indeed. Plus the Ginza and Marunouchi Line to adopt longer trains too rather than six carriage services.


----------



## orulz

starrwulfe said:


> I really wish I had a time machine so I could go back and tell the Ginza line and Inokashira line designers about how through servicing works... or at least get the Ginza line to adopt pantographs and maybe narrow gauge.
> 
> …oh well.
> 
> Sent from my SGP321 using Tapatalk


I agree about through running but I do not believe that just forcing standard rolling stock on the Ginza line would work. The tunnels are too small. Instead, joining the two based mostly on Ginza Line standards would seem to make more sense.

Train length: platforms and train lengths on the Ginza Line and Inokashira Line are already almost exactly the same.

Loading gauge: Ginza Line trains are narrower and shorter and have to negotiate sharper curves, so adopt the loading gauge, and, essentially the rolling stock, of the Ginza Line. It is much easier to shift some rails closer to the platform than it is to widen the Ginza Line tunnels.

Platform height: Ginza line platforms are lower. So, just raise the rails a bit at the Inokashira Line stations by adding more ballast beneath the rails for ground level stations. The platforms will probably have to be rebuilt for elevated stations.

Rail gauge: This is a tough one. If the bridges on the Inokashira line can support standard gauge rails, then this is the way to go, since it will allow using the Ginza Line rolling stock as-is and to keep the connection with the Marunouchi Line; but if not, then convert the Ginza Line to narrow gauge. Probably the Ginza Line rolling stock could be modified to narrow gauge by replacing the trucks.

Power: This is another tricky one. Converting the Ginza line to catenary operations would probably not be possible given the tight clearances of the tunnels. Dual mode trainsets are another possibility but fitting the pantographs into the tunnel, even in a retracted state, would be difficult, given the already tight clearances and small loading gauge, plus it would require new rolling stock. The solution I like best would be to convert the Inokashira line to third rail, but the grade crossings may complicate things. Grade crossings with third rail, even in very dense urban environments, do exist elsewhere in the world (Chicago for example) but not in Japan to the best of my knowledge. If that barrier cannot be overcome, perhaps this project would have to wait for a continuous grade separation project of the Inokashira line.

Perhaps the biggest challenge of all would be the connection in the vicinity of Shibuya. The Inokashira Line station is on the 2nd floor of the Shibuya Mark City complex while the Ginza Line is on the 3rd floor. Building a connection without demolishing these massive, complicated, and fairly new buildings would be an engineering challenge to say the least.

I wrote a bit more on this in other posts before. The general consensus seemed to be that it wouldn't be worth the trouble or expense given current ridership patterns.


----------



## 00Zy99

I'd like to know why the Izuhakone Sunzu Line is not included in this count. It gets some through service from Tokyo, and some commuter runs connect to it. The Fujikyu gets included, so why not this?

Also, I'd like some information on the more obscure communities in the mountainous part of western Tokyo, where it's basically small villages. What are the bus routes out there like?

Also, does anyone have the max train per hour for the Tohoku, Saikyo, and Shonan-Shinjuku Lines?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Also, does anyone have the max train per hour for the Tohoku, Saikyo, and Shonan-Shinjuku Lines?


Saikyo Line (8am~9am): 17tph, ~4 min. headways (at Akabane, up direction)

Shonan-Shinjuku Line (8am~9am): 6tph (at Akabane, Ofuna direction)

Tohoku Line (8am~9am): 9tph (at Akabane, up direction)


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Also, I'd like some information on the more obscure communities in the mountainous part of western Tokyo, where it's basically small villages. What are the bus routes out there like?


The main provider of service is Nishi Tokyo Bus. Their route map is here:
http://www.nisitokyobus.co.jp/rosen/lib/objects/rosen_map_20140401.pdf

Toei Bus also has a group of services radiating out of Oume Station, quite isolated from their core services serving the inner of the 23 wards of Tokyo.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

*Tokyo Metro. Tobu Railway announce plans to introduce 20m rollling stock on Hibiya/Isezaki Lines*

Last month, Tokyo Metro and Tobu Railway revealed plans to introduce new rolling stock on the Hibiya Line and Tobu Skytree Line (Isezaki Line) run-through services. These will be standardized 20m length stock, with four doors per car. Current rolling stock is 18m length, with both 5 door and 3 door configurations. Introduction of standard length cars with 4 doors/side will allow the installation of platform doors at all Hibiya Line stations. The new rolling stock will be introduced between FY2016~2019.

http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2014/pdf/metroNews20140430_h93.pdf

Current stock used on these services (18m length):
Tobu 20000 series (20050 subseries)





Tokyo Metro 03 series


----------



## Jim856796

^^Didn't know there existed 18-metre-long metro cars with a _5-door_ configuration. Usually, the most doors an 18 m metro car is four.


----------



## Svartmetall

k.k.jetcar said:


> Last month, Tokyo Metro and Tobu Railway revealed plans to introduce new rolling stock on the Hibiya Line and Tobu Skytree Line (Isezaki Line) run-through services. These will be standardized 20m length stock, with four doors per car. Current rolling stock is 18m length, with both 5 door and 3 door configurations. Introduction of standard length cars with 4 doors/side will allow the installation of platform doors at all Hibiya Line stations. The new rolling stock will be introduced between FY2016~2019.


That's really good news - anything to standardise stock more so that users benefit. Plus the replacement of older stock and general modernisation of the system is welcomed. Do you think this will set a precedent with other through-running services?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Other Tokyo Metro through running services are already standardized on 20m length rolling stock, I think this is just to get the holdout Hibiya Line (it was the first 1067mm gauge subway line in Tokyo to be built) in the fold.


----------



## 00Zy99

k.k.jetcar said:


> Saikyo Line (8am~9am): 17tph, ~4 min. headways (at Akabane, up direction)
> 
> Shonan-Shinjuku Line (8am~9am): 6tph (at Akabane, Ofuna direction)
> 
> Tohoku Line (8am~9am): 9tph (at Akabane, up direction)


Thanks a ton. Would you happen to also have the Takasaki Line, and it's associated branches (Agatsuma, Shin-etsu, etc.)?


----------



## 00Zy99

k.k.jetcar said:


> The main provider of service is Nishi Tokyo Bus. Their route map is here:
> http://www.nisitokyobus.co.jp/rosen/lib/objects/rosen_map_20140401.pdf
> 
> Toei Bus also has a group of services radiating out of Oume Station, quite isolated from their core services serving the inner of the 23 wards of Tokyo.


Interesting how there's a major bus corridor out from the Itsukaichi Line terminus along Hinohara Hwy. Might there someday be a rail extension along that route?


----------



## starrwulfe

Wait... How can the hibiya line handle those car lengths without some serious construction happening? Otherwise they could've used regular Toyoko line train when there were through services prior to the Fukutoshin line connection. 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## starrwulfe

*Sotetsu-Tokyu Toyoko link information!*

I was recently back in Hiyoshi, Yokohama where I used to live and saw that they've started taking soil samples and putting up construction notices for this major project!










This project aims to build a tunnel connecting the western Sotetsu Main line near Nishiya station to the Tokyu Toyoko line at Hiyoshi station, with stops at Hazawa, Shin-Yokohama, and Tsunashima (but east of the Toyoko Line station, so maybe it'll be called 'Shin-Tsunashima')

Plans are to have trains from both the Toyoko Line and Meguro line through service into the tunnel and continue to either Ebina or Shonandai on the Sotetsu Main line and Izumino lines respectively. 

The set up for Hiyoshi station has been finalized according to this diagram.









_ current configuration_









_completed configuration_


Some things are very apparent when looking at this configuration...
The Meguro line will only turn around half as many trains after this-- There's only room for one train sitting in the layover track. The rest will continue on to the new through line... or perhaps the Toyoko line too, and it can happen now because--

The Meguro line trains will go from 6 cars to 8 cars. There's always been room to handle them on the Meguro line and also on the Toei Mita and Tokyo Metro Namboku lines. Look how much longer that layover track is...of course that also means some of these 8 car Meguro line trains could run all the way down on the Toyoko line too...and just turn around at Kikuna. Lots of possibilities.

It could happen the other way as well-- that turn around track is long-- so 10 car trains can fit from the looks of it. Meaning express 10 car Toyoko Line trains can short-run here, just like they did in the past.

Here's a little graphic on how they're going to split the elevated section just beyond Hiyoshi station so that the tunnel mouth can be made.









And here is a Google Map of the new alignment.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Wait... How can the hibiya line handle those car lengths without some serious construction happening?


The new 20m car length trains will be 7 car formation, compared with 8 cars at present, so no need to lengthen platforms, which would be a potentially expensive proposition for underground stations.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Would you happen to also have the Takasaki Line, and it's associated branches (Agatsuma, Shin-etsu, etc.)?


Takasaki Line, Ageo Sta. up direction 7am~8am hour: 14tph (includes Shonan Shinjuku Line trains)

Shin-etsu Line branch: at Annaka Sta., morning peak 2 tph up direction

Agatsuma Line: 1tph

If you can navigate the Japanese menus, this site is very helpful:
http://www.ekikara.jp/top.htm


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Plans are to have trains from both the Toyoko Line and Meguro line through service into the tunnel and continue to either Ebina or Shonandai on the Sotetsu Main line and Izumino lines respectively.


As it was with the opening of the Toyoko Line/Fukutoshin Line direct service, it will be interesting to see the train pathing/proportion of services divvied out between the various operators. Quick perusal of internet speculation has most of the trains off Sotetsu going to the Meguro Line, with at most 2 or 3 trains using the Toyoko Line to Shibuya at peak hours. Apparently Seibu has already stated they are not interested in linking up with Sotetsu, and Tobu has yet to comment. Understandable, as the Yokohama suburbs have little commercial attraction to them.


----------



## 00Zy99

k.k.jetcar said:


> Tokaido Line (Kawasaki Sta.)
> 18tph peak/4tph off-peak
> 
> Keihin Tohoku Line (Kawasaki Sta.)
> 18 tph/10tph
> 
> Joban Line (Kita-Senju Sta.)
> local service
> 8 tph/3tph
> rapid service
> 8tph/3tph
> 
> Yokusoka/Sobu Line (Musashi Kosugi Sta.)
> 8tph/6tph
> 
> Keio Main Line (Meidaimae Sta.)
> 28tph/21tph
> 
> Chuo Line Rapid (Nakano Sta.)
> 27tph/14tph
> 
> Saikyo Line (8am~9am): 17tph, ~4 min. headways (at Akabane, up direction)
> 
> Shonan-Shinjuku Line (8am~9am): 6tph (at Akabane, Ofuna direction)
> 
> Tohoku Line (8am~9am): 9tph (at Akabane, up direction)
> 
> 
> Takasaki Line, Ageo Sta. up direction 7am~8am hour: 14tph (includes Shonan-Shinjuku Line trains)
> 
> *Takasaki Line minus Shonan-Shinjuku Line 8tph*
> 
> Shin-etsu Line branch: at Annaka Sta., morning peak 2 tph up direction
> 
> Agatsuma Line: 1tph
> 
> *Takasaki Line and Tohoku Line combined 17tph*


Joban Rapid plus Takasaki/Tohoku is 25 tph by my count.

This is less than what Keiyo and Chuo Rapid have. Why are they having issues getting the schedules through the Ueno-Tokyo Line?



> If you can navigate the Japanese menus, this site is very helpful:
> http://www.ekikara.jp/top.htm


Thanks a ton.


----------



## orulz

k.k.jetcar said:


> Last month, Tokyo Metro and Tobu Railway revealed plans to introduce new rolling stock on the Hibiya Line and Tobu Skytree Line (Isezaki Line) run-through services. These will be standardized 20m length stock, with four doors per car. Current rolling stock is 18m length, with both 5 door and 3 door configurations. Introduction of standard length cars with 4 doors/side will allow the installation of platform doors at all Hibiya Line stations. The new rolling stock will be introduced between FY2016~2019.


Is this going to allow through running to resume between the Hibiya line and the Toyoko line? I think I remember reading that the odd rolling stock was among the main reasons that they eliminated it. There are still about 5-6 kakutei trains per hour from the Toyoko line that turn at Shibuya. And perhaps they will turn even more than this after the connection is made with Sotetsu.

It does seem like a shame to have that connection but not use it, although I guess it's not strictly necessary either since people heading from the Toyoko line to the Tokyo Station area can already use the Meguro/Mita line. There is also the difference between 7 and 8 car rolling stock (I assume that adding 16m to the platforms on the Hibiya line would be cost prohibitive.) Plus the extra trains terminating at Shibuya might deliver more value to riders in the end anyway.

At any rate, the service patterns on the Tokyu network just keep getting more intricate and interesting. It's absolutely fascinating.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> This is less than what Keiyo and Chuo Rapid have. Why are they having issues getting the schedules through the Ueno-Tokyo Line?


JR East is planning a cautious 15tph on initial opening of the Ueno-Tokyo Line, going up to 20tph one year later. You have to consider that those trains will likely continue running on the Tokaido Line south to Kozu or Odawara/Atami, and supplement if not replace existing Tokaido Line services.


----------



## starrwulfe

orulz said:


> Is this going to allow through running to resume between the Hibiya line and the Toyoko line? I think I remember reading that the odd rolling stock was among the main reasons that they eliminated it. There are still about 5-6 kakutei trains per hour from the Toyoko line that turn at Shibuya. And perhaps they will turn even more than this after the connection is made with Sotetsu.
> 
> It does seem like a shame to have that connection but not use it, although I guess it's not strictly necessary either since people heading from the Toyoko line to the Tokyo Station area can already use the Meguro/Mita line.


If they are switching to 20m car 7 car trains, then that could make for some interesting movements not only off the Hibiya line, but from the Tobu Isesaki/Skytree line as well.

The Shin-Yokohama line (my name for it, not theirs) will have turnback facilities there as well, so trains can short-run to Shin-Yokohama and turn back just as they do at Kikuna. 

2019/2020 will be a very interesting time indeed!


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> The Shin-Yokohama line (my name for it, not theirs) will have turnback facilities there as well, so trains can short-run to Shin-Yokohama and turn back just as they do at Kikuna.


Yes, the station layout there is a two platform arrangement with three tracks, the center track being served by two platforms, akin to some stations on the Seibu Shinjuku Line (and similarly used for turnback _折り返し_services). Preliminary plans have peak 14 up direction trains/hour (towards Hiyoshi), with 4 of these originating from the turnback track. Seems they are counting on a lot of passengers coming off the JR Yokohama Line and subway.


----------



## ukiyo

*Tokyo's loop rail line to have 30th station by 2020 Olympics*


> TOKYO (Kyodo) -- East Japan Railway Co.'s Yamanote loop line that circulates Tokyo's downtown hubs will have its 30th station completed before the staging of the 2020 Olympics in the capital, a JR official said Saturday.
> 
> The first new station to be built on the line since 1971 will be located between Shinagawa and Tamachi stations on the Minato ward waterfront, with construction starting as early as next spring, the official said.
> 
> The plan is part of a redevelopment project for about 10 to 15 hectares of the 20-hectare Shinagawa rail yard, which will be spurred by the interlink slated for March between lines linking Tokyo with northeastern Japan and the Tokaido line stretching to the west.
> 
> The area close to Haneda airport is expected to develop as Tokyo's new gateway, with construction of a new railroad to connect downtown Tokyo and the airport under consideration along with a special economic zone to attract foreign companies, according to the project.
> 
> The project is being undertaken by a panel led by JR East, the metropolitan government and the Minato ward office.
> 
> http://mainichi.jp/english/english/newsselect/news/20140531p2g00m0dm037000c.html


----------



## Momo1435

JR Press release on the new station on the Yamanote Line.
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2014/20140604.pdf

The tracks of the Yamanote Line and the Keihin Tohuku Line will be move to the east, pretty much to the middle of the current railway yard. The station will located 0.9 km from Shinagawa Station and 1.3 km from Tamachi Station. 

The western side of the yard will be developed, the aim is to turn it into an international business district.

Map











The press release also had this image of the station. It's a bit vague but it shows a big pedestrian deck with pavilions and water features above street and track level underneath a massive glass roof. It will be interesting to see how this will actually turn out since it looks nothing like any station in Tokyo or even Japan.


----------



## Jim856796

^^Will the rail yard where the planned Yamanote Line station is at be removed, buried underground, or covered up for the redevelopment?


----------



## Momo1435

^^ The yard has already become much smaller, all the facilities for track and rolling stock maintenance have been moved to other locations outside of central Tokyo. What remains is a smaller area where the trains are being parked and can be cleaned. Over the last couple of years this was constructed on the western part of the yard, the area between the future site of the new station and the Tokaido Line tracks. 

On the most recent images on Google Earth (march 2014) you can already see that the new yard is in use and that the Eastern part is completely empty.


----------



## billfranklin

Momo1435 said:


> JR Press release on the new station on the Yamanote Line.
> http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2014/20140604.pdf
> 
> The tracks of the Yamanote Line and the Keihin Tohuku Line will be move to the east, pretty much to the middle of the current railway yard. The station will located 0.9 km from Shinagawa Station and 1.3 km from Tamachi Station.
> 
> The western side of the yard will be developed, the aim is to turn it into an international business district.
> 
> Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The press release also had this image of the station. It's a bit vague but it shows a big pedestrian deck with pavilions and water features above street and track level underneath a massive glass roof. It will be interesting to see how this will actually turn out since it looks nothing like any station in Tokyo or even Japan.


There is a central concept that a group of very bright people seem to have worked out that is portrayed in the computer sketch with a delightful "simplification." 

LOL!

Take the classical multiple track through station and open the normal passage way with it's traditional wall of stores, and, unwrap it into an open piazza like space.

Now, esteemed friends, just how good is your team going to be with the follow through portion of the "golf stroke?"


----------



## loefet

^^ Since it's the trackside inverter then it should be for the complete number of trains that pass that point in the power network that it connected to that inverter. 
But the thing is that the whole electrification of a complete line is cut into short pieces and if every one of them can save 600 kWh each day by replacing its inverter then the saving in total will be much greater for each line.


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Japan transport forum:



Sr.Horn said:


> This is a project on the Tsukuba Express Line north of Moriya Station. The purpose is the improvement to allow more capacity to the station and construction of a second track to the nearby rolling stock depot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TX-1000 on maintenance area at Moriya Station (Photo http://mirai-report.com/)
> 
> *Tsukuba Express overview and current status*
> 
> Tsukuba Express line (2005) is a new constructed railroad route connecting the Tsukuba Science City (Ibaraki Pref.) and Tokyo. A total of 58.3km runs in parallel to the JR Joban Line. This was under the "Act on Special Measures for integral promotion of residential land development and Railway Development in Metropolitan Areas" 「大都市地域における宅地開発及び鉄道整備の一体的推進に関する特別措置法」, or if I understand well, a kind of cooperation work on the development of the railroad and new urban areas at the same time.
> 
> Tsukuba Express uses ATO system, Automatic Train Operation. In addition, all the stations along the line uses platform doors. The line has a top speed of 130 km/h. Rapid service takes 45 minutes trom Tsukuba to Tokyo; from Tokyo, the trip requires 50 – 55 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TX-1000 and TX-2000 series (Photos: Wikipedia)
> 
> To prevent interference with the geomagnetic measurements of the Japan Meteorological Agency at its laboratory in Ishioka, the portion of the line from Moriya to Tsukuba operates on alternating current. For this reason, the trains include TX-1000 series DC-only trains, which can operate only between Akihabara and Moriya, and TX-2000 series dual-voltage AC/DC trains, which can operate over the entire line.
> 
> The first full year of operation (2006) this line moves the average number of 195,000 passengers per day. By 2013 the number of average passengers reach to 324,000 daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridership figures (Wikipedia)
> 
> Since the increase of users, the company added a new Commuter Express train on morning (inbound) and evening (outbound) rush hours and to relax the crowded stations as Minami-Nagareyama (JR Musashino Line transfer). The Tsukuba Express platforms was lengthened by 40m in either direction since autumn 2012 to allow the train stopping positions to be offset, thus reducing platform crowding during peak periods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nagareyama Station with extended platforms (Photos and more information: http://mirai-report.com/blog-entry-1182.html)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nagareyama Station (photo: http://mirai-report.com/)
> 
> *Moriya Station improvement work*
> 
> Moriya Station is the first stop when trains enter in Ibaraki Prefecture. This station intersects with the Joso Kanto Line. In fiscal 2013 the Tsukuba Express station was used by an average of 24,326 passengers daily (boarding passengers only). Joso Kanto Line station was used in 2012 by 12,275 passengers daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsukuba Express Moriya Station main entrance (Wikipedia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsukuba Express ticket barrier (Wikipedia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Platform 2, arrivals only (Wikipedia)
> 
> The Tsukuba Express station is for tracks with island-type platforms. Track 1 is the general for train for up trains (Tsukuba-bound), track 2 is only for the trains who finish here and continues to the rolling stock depot. Track 3 for trains starting service here. Track 4 for down trains (Tokyo bound).
> 
> This is the current situation. Since February this year in Moriya Station, improvement work has been started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original map from mirai-report.com
> 
> Works consist in a double track for the rolling stock depot 1,5km north Moriya Station and two new switches to allow passing up trains on track 2, and down trains passing on track 3, in other words, allow overtaking.
> 
> This is the situation in July, in the double track works for the new access to the rolling stock depot. BTW you can see the extra space to enlarge the platforms for a future service with 8 car trains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for Tsukuba bound, in first place the space to extend platforms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White houses will be the place for new switch. Central right track will be the second track for the depot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New pillars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the underpass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works on the new viaduct-ramp to the rolling stock depot
> 
> More photos: mirai-report.com
> 
> Improvement work of the Tsukuba Express Moriya Station has been scheduled to be completed in 2017 fiscal year. As the third sector railway you would like continue to focus on the future of followed Tsukuba Express strong management that could be called unusual.
> 
> Source:
> Mirai Report: http://mirai-report.com/blog-entry-1320.html
> Tsukuba Express: http://www.mir.co.jp/company/release/2014/post_27.html
> Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsukuba_Express
> 
> 
> Tsukuba Express Rapid Service (Tsukuba → Akihabara) cab view


----------



## castermaild55

Here's a glimpse of what a random day looks like - in and around the Minatomirai Line in Yokohama, Kanagawa.

It is one of the most important lines in central Yokohama area, stopping at stations such as Minatomirai, Motomachi - Chukagai (Chinatown) and Yokohama Terminal - the worlds 5th busiest station, serving 760 million passengers a year


----------



## Svartmetall

I really like the Minato Mirai line. It serves part of Yokohama that the municipal subway misses. Plus, now that it interlines with the Toyoko Line and eventually the Fukutoshin line it really makes life easy to get to Chinatown from Tokyo.


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Japan transport thread:



Sr.Horn said:


> *Announcement of preliminary through services on Ueno-Tokyo Line*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week JR East announced preliminary plans for through services on new Ueno-Tokyo Line. Official date to open is March 14th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changes:
> 
> Utsunomiya and Takasaki Line will implement mutual direct operation on the Tokaido Line.
> 
> Joban Line will implement a direct operation to Shinagawa Station (new southbound).
> 
> This trains will run non-stop between Ueno and Tokyo and continue on the Tokaido Line towards Shinagawa and Yokohama stations.
> 
> Initially, up to 15 services (5 for each line) will run during morning peak, increased to 20 per hour in 2016.
> 
> Joban Line limited express services (Hitachi limited-stop and new Tokiwa semi-fast) will also be extended south of Ueno via the Ueno-Tokyo Line, with most services terminating at Shinagawa Station. These new services will introduce an easy limited express tariff system, as well as existing ticketless service using smart/mobile phones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tokyo MX news report:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2014/20141022.pdf / http://response.jp/article/2014/10/30/236257.html / http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2014/10/31/039/


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Japan Transport thread:



Blackraven said:


> You guys should check this out and see what 1,200 Japanese Construction Workers can do in a span of LESS THAN FIVE HOURS :nuts::cheers:
> 
> The amount of engineering, planning, coordination and more importantly TEAMWORK will surprise and amaze you. It's simply staggering and mind-blowing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1,200 Japanese workers convert above-ground train to subway line in a matter of hours*
> 
> http://en.rocketnews24.com/2014/11/1...tter-of-hours/
> http://curazy.com/archives/49175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On March 15, 2013, the Shibuya Station Toyoko Line above-ground train quietly shut down for good, to be replaced with a new section of subway track connecting Shibuya Station and the nearby Daikanyama Station. Converting the line from above-ground to underground was a massive operation, requiring a grand total of 1,200 engineers and countless man-hours.
> 
> But, even if you’d been living in Tokyo at the time, you probably wouldn’t have noticed the construction, because it all occurred during the train line’s off-hours… over the course of one single night.
> 
> 
> In just one night, Tokyu Railways put their proprietary, somewhat clunkily named STRUM (Shifting Track Right Under Method) tech to the test, mobilizing all 1,200 engineers at once to slowly lower the existing tracks along a pre-built incline to connect it with the subway tracks below.
> 
> Building the incline required holding the tracks up on temporary scaffolding as the company dug out the earth below, which kind of makes us doubly glad the method held up.
> 
> In all, with the Tokyu railway’s last train arriving at the Shibuya Station at 1:00 am, and the first train the following morning departing at around 5:00 am, the army of engineers had a vanishingly short four hours to put everything in place and send a few trains on a test run before morning commuters arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s almost a miracle that everything went smoothly, as with so many boots on the ground and such a short time to accomplish the task, it must have been a logistical nightmare; each engineer required to know exactly which bolt they were in charge of turning.
> 
> Thanks to Tokyu’s incredible organization and the commendable teamwork of the engineers, the new section of track from Shibuya to Daikanyama was ready to roll overnight, giving us a renewed respect for Japanese engineering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY S**T. Amazing work right there.
Click to expand...


----------



## Svartmetall

That is quite stunning isn't it? Jawdropping work. Sorry, didn't some people elsewhere say there was no innovation in Japan? :lol:

Still, that's rather old news. I actually rode that section of line last time I was in Tokyo.


----------



## starrwulfe

Hey, I was there that night and posted it up as I rode the first train! I guess some Japanese speaking Westerners (other than me) finally stumbled across Tokyu's project website where the timelapse video is. 

Just wait until they finally figure out how they're rebuilding all of Shibuya station from the foundations up while the existing stations are still in operation!

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## k.k.jetcar

I remember seeing live coverage on the late night news when the conversion was just about to begin. I expect something similar this March when the Ueno-Tokyo Line is opened for revenue service, though the actual "switch" is far less dramatic, as the line is already hosting test train runs (though the engineering is similarly impressive).


----------



## castermaild55

Worlds Busiest Train Station: Shinjuku

[dailymotion]x12ww8o_worlds-busiest-train-station-shinjuku-full_travel[/dailymotion]


----------



## dimlys1994

^^I thought that this DailyMotion is not worked on this forum


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

A video inside a Toei Bus. This route is CH-1, a shuttle between Shinjuku Station and Tokyo Metropolitan Government Towers. 






Toei bus fleet has manual gearbox?


----------



## agung.rosana

*Tokyo Train Station - Shinjuku*

Great movie. Thank you vey much


----------



## starrwulfe

Most buses in Japan are manual. 

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

^^

Buses with automatic gearbox are unusual in Japan because the country imports all diesel oil and these vehicles has a high diesel consumption. 

Here in Brazil, half of São Paulo city buses has automatic gearbox (ZF or Voith).


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

*JR East Tsurumi Line*​

In Kanagawa, JR East operates a small railway line called Tsurumi Line (鶴見線). It is a newtork with a main line and two branches, with a total lenght of 9,7 Km. These trains are used mostly for local workers to access the factories of Tsurumi area.

Tsurumi Main Line connects Ogimachi Station with Tsurumi Station, where passengers can change to Keihin-Tohoku Line trains or Keikyu trains. Both JR East and JR Kamotsu operates in these tracks. 

There are two branches:

- *Umi-Shibaura Branch:* with lenght of 1,7 Km, It connects Asano Station with Umi-Shibaura Station.

- *Okawa Branch:* with lenght of 1,6 Km, It connects Anzen Station with Okawa Station.










Umi-Shibaura Station is located inside Toshiba's Keihin Plant. As a result, only Toshiba employees with valid employee ID cards and invited visitors are permitted to enter and exit the station. But, JR East operates It. Toshiba operates also a shuttle bus between Asano and Umi-Shibaura on a schedule alternating with Tsurumi Line trains.









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/34766132









http://www.panoramio.com/user/1915143?photo_page=12&comment_page=11









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsurumi_Line










Tsurumi Station (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsurumi_Station)









Umi-Shibaura Station (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umi-Shibaura_Station)









Asano Station (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asano_Station)









Ogimachi Station (http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/扇町駅_(神奈川県))









Ogawa Station (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ōkawa_Station)


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

*Tokyu Setagaya Line​*
Nowadays, Tokyo has only two tramway lines: Toden Arakawa Line and Tokyu Setagaya Line.

Tokyu Corporation operates the Setagaya Line (世田谷線) in the south region of Tokyo. With a lenght of only 5 Km, this line was inaugurated in 1923 by a private company called Tamagawa Dentetsu, and acquired by Tokyu in 1938. Initially, it was a branch of defunct Tamagawa Line (Shibuya to Tama River), closed in 1969.

Setagaya Line has 10 stations and a unusual 1372 mm gauge. Because the tracks are located in Its own right-of-way, It is a light rail _de facto_.

Nowadays, Setagaya Line carries 56,900 passengers/day. In comparsion with 2000, the demand has increased in 15%. 

There is a own smartcard called Setamaru, Pasmo and Suica smartcards are accepted. 



















http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tokyu_Setagaya_Line_-01.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:TKK_Setagaya_station.JPG









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tokyu_Setagaya_Line_-02.jpg









http://tokyorailwaylabyrinth.blogspot.com.br/2014/09/walking-along-tokyu-setagaya-line.html









These tracks...hno:
http://www.zombiezodiac.com/rob/ped/archives/tokyo/trains.html









Validation of smartcard is inside the train
http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/東急世田谷線


----------



## Sr.Horn

*JR Ochanomizu Station redevelopment works*

Fall 2014. Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/










JR Ochanomizu Station is an strategic point of transfer for Sobu Local and Chuo Rapid Lines.

However, the situation of the station between the Kanda River and the street, and Hijiribashi and Ochanomizu Bridges affects the station because is a narrow space and the barrier-free facilities to this was underdeveloped.

JR East was launch a full-scale improvement work from autumn 2013. The barrier-free development will be finished by FY 2018 and the full completion by end of fiscal 2020.

JR East PDF: http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2013/20130902.pdf










◆ Barrier-free development: New station building (about 2,900㎡) over the tracks connecting the Ochanomizu Hashiguchi (west) and Hijiribashi (east) entrances. Two elevators, one for each platform, two groups of escalators on each platform and six stairs (three on each platform).










◆ Development of the east and west entrances. Specially on the east entrance (Hijiribashi) with the relocation of the wickets and the construction of a new plaza with 500㎡.

Currently, there is a temporary pier in the Kanda River. Construction has been carried by Kajima Corporation and Taisei Corporation JV.









Temporary pier in the Kanda River near Hijiribashi (east) entrance.









Gate entrance for workers and machines on the north bank of Kanda River.


















Seen from west side.









Over this will be stablished the new station building.









Tracks 3 and 4 with some parts of the platform with rubber mat.









The rubber mat is temporary, for the embankment seismic reinforcement.









... and for the new station building concrete pile.









Similar situation on tracks 1 and 2.










October 2014:


----------



## pudgym29

*My C.E.R.A. show - May 2012*

 It has been over 2½ years since I presented my show to the Central Electric Railfans' Association. It was about trains in Tokyo and Yokohama, Japan. I gave it the title, "I Shot J. R. (& Keikyu, Keio, Odakyu, et alia)"; which was a twist on the then-recent revival of the 1980s television show "Dallas", and its protagonist|antagonist "J. R. Ewing".
This was seemingly a bit too much for Tony Coppoletta, who was the emcee of C.E.R.A. programs in 2012. He publicized it as "Trains of Tokyo and Yokohama".
_Whatever_.
I lost a substantial portion of my audience when the 'closing event' of Chicago Craft Beer Week occurred on the same evening (Friday), even though _the calendar showed CCBW extending through to Sunday_. (I also would have wanted to attend that 'closing event'.) But I still feel it was a good show. To illustrate that, I have now uploaded all the photographs I showed that night, and included the script in which I described the photographs. Some of these photographs can no longer be replicated. (The grade crossing in Shimo-Kitazawa _has been eliminated_.)
It went off-line a couple of times. After an incident at December 2014's C.E.R.A. show, in which we had a delay due to technical problems; I was actually asked if there was something I could show while we were trying to fix it. My answer was 'no', because I didn't have _that USB flash drive_ with me then. [We did fix it.]
We had an internet connection. I remembered uploading this. When I went to the site of the last uploader I had utilized, _the file had rinsed off-line_.
So I decided to upload it again just in case we had another technical snag.
The file is 24.23 MB. 
I'm still on a V.92 modem internet connection at the domicile. Finding a semi-anonymous uploader which would accept a file this large without disconnecting me (due to a time constraint) was troublesome. I have always railed against commercial uploaders like Megaupload .com for the reason which came to fruition a couple of years ago: They are highly susceptible to takedown orders, of which not all are valid, but the uploader administration removes the file regardless. 
Further, uploaders which discriminate in favor of persons who have paid for a 'premium' account are especially hazardous: The takedown order will be accompanied with the demand to identify the 'premium' account holders who downloaded the file.

My photographs are Creative Commons - Attribution - NonCommercial - ShareAlike BY-NC-SA. Essentially, you can do whatever you wish with them, including making derivative works of them, *as long as you do not try to make any money from doing so*.
The file is now uploaded here.
The download password is 8124.
The .rar password is "Keikyu_via_Sengakuji" {without the quotes}.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Tobu Urban Park Line double track elevation project [Shimizu-kōen ~ Umesato]*

Source:

Future-Mirai
Okiraku Goraku
Tobu Press Release
Wikipedia - Tobu Urban Park Line

Tobu Urban Park Line (Tobu Noda Line) is a 62,7 km railway line. It connects the satellite cities of North-East Tokyo, such as Saitama, Kasukabe, Noda, Nagareyama, Matsudo, Kamagaya, Kashiwa, and Funabashi.

Actually 1/3 of the line is single track: Kasukabe to Unga (18 km) and Sakasai to Mutsumi (3,9 km).

Tobu Urban Park Line is quite weird, in fact is two lines in one, with a center in Kashiwa where trains switchback. For that reason there is two different local services, Omiya - Kashiwa and Kashiwa - Funabashi.

Tobu plans of improvement makes 2016 the introduction of Express services between Omiya and Kasukabe (now, 21 minutes for 15,2 km). In addition, the stations between Kashiwa and Funabashi will have platforms doors.

But the major changes are the double track project in two sections. 

On Sakasai - Mutsumi section (3,9 km), Tobu plans to start the works for double track in 2016.

Current status Sakasai - Mutsumi (2014-7-21) http://goo.gl/maps/K2BFZ





But the most interesting is the elevation and double track of 4,3 km between Shimizu-kōen and Umesato in Noda City (Chiba Prefecture), the elevation of two intermediate stations: Atago and Nodashi and the abolition of 11 grade crossings.

This 4,3 km are under the 18 km of single track on Kasukabe - Unga section.

Shimizu-kōen - Umesato and back (2014-9-28) http://goo.gl/maps/PuI5W




Youtube member Okiraku Goraku and Okiraku Goraku blog



Situation by end of November 2014 (Source: Mirai-Report)

*Between Shimizu-kōen and Atago*　http://goo.gl/maps/Uy8Gx









Cross-section view of the elevated and inter-ground approach interval.









Works on east-side of Shimizu-kōen station.









Shimizu-kōen view from Kashiwa bound.









Looking Kashiwa bound.









The inter-ground approach will be on the right side.









Preparation works near houses.









Pillars of the viaduct more close to Atago station.



*Atago station*　http://goo.gl/maps/wlYtw









Before and after.










Atago station will be temporary relocated on the east during the construction works of the new elevated station. 



















Therefore, is performed first the detour of waterway further to the east. It was completed last fall.



*Nodashi station*　http://goo.gl/maps/UCIEJ

Nodashi Station has one island platform and one side platform serving three tracks connected by an underpass. On the east side has some tracks for cargo serving the soy sauce marker Kikkoman Noda Factory.










But due the elevation works, the track 1 was abolished and the track 3 improved to allow crosses combined with track 2.









Island platform for tracks 2 and 3. Track 1 in the side platform abolished.









Platform 1 it also serves as passage.









Track 3 with new track and the cargo tracks.









Omiya direction with the track partially relocated on east side.









Looking Nodashi station from the same point.









Nodashi station from Kashiwa bound.









Looking Kashiwa direction, the track was relocated on east side.



*Between Nodashi and Umesato*　http://goo.gl/maps/P6SYG 

Provisional track on east side near Nodashi station. Neear Umesato station the track is back to the old line.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ I think commuters in parts of Europe would also use the new lines on the first day too - curiosity may sometimes kill the cat, but it might also lead to salmon. Just a problem that new lines don't happen so much up here. :lol:

Great videos, though. So many openings all at once!


----------



## Sr.Horn

Well, I remember what happens in Spain.

For example:

Saturday at noon: "Inauguration day" with the parliament of kings, prime minister, local politicians or whatever depending the magnitude of the project. Ribbon cutting and first ride... Of course all without normal people or far away from the authorities.

Sunday morning: Inauguration for passengers.

I remember the inauguration of L9 Metro Barcelona: The authorities in the morning (only) and the people from 3pm :crazy:

https://youtu.be/zn773u2VWyI

Ah, I am one of the first users of the L9: the bald man guy with glasses at the beginning :lol:


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Haha, not every day you get featured on the news. Perhaps you're right, they tend to do a song and dance when they open a big new line like this.


----------



## pudgym29

*The back catalog(ue).*

   I am also in Tokyo now (Through Tuesday). I have photographs of the trains and facilities @ Tokyo Station on Saturday, 14 March. The images are on my Panasonic camera's SDHC card. (You'll have to wait until _later_.) But that is not the main reason for this reply. 

It has been nearly three years since I presented my show to the Central Electric Railfans' Association. It was about trains in Tokyo and Yokohama, Japan. I gave it the title, "I Shot J. R. (& Keikyu, Keio, Odakyu, et alia)"; which was a twist on the then-recent revival of the 1980s television show "Dallas", and its protagonist|antagonist "J. R. Ewing". This was seemingly a bit too much for Tony Coppoletta, who was the emcee of C.E.R.A. programs in 2012. He publicized it as "Trains of Tokyo and Yokohama". _Whatever_.
I lost a substantial portion of my audience when the 'closing event' of Chicago Craft Beer Week occurred on the same evening (Friday), even though _the calendar showed CCBW extending through to Sunday_. (I also would have wanted to attend that 'closing event'.) But I still feel it was a good show. To illustrate that, I have now uploaded all the photographs I showed that night, and included the script in which I described the photographs. Some of these photographs can no longer be replicated. (The grade crossing in Shimo-Kitazawa has been eliminated.)
It went off-line a couple of times. After an incident at December 2014's C.E.R.A. show, in which we had a delay due to technical problems; I was actually asked if there was something I could show while we were trying to fix it. My answer was 'no', because I didn't have _that USB flash drive_ with me then. [We did fix it.]
We had an internet connection. I remembered uploading this. When I went to the site of the last uploader I had utilized, _the file had rinsed off-line_.
So I decided to upload it again just in case we had another technical snag.
The file is 24.23 MB. 
I'm still on a V.92 modem internet connection at the domicile. Finding a semi-anonymous uploader which would accept a file this large without disconnecting me (due to a time constraint) was troublesome. I have always railed against commercial uploaders like Megaupload .com for the reason which came to fruition years ago: They are highly susceptible to 
takedown orders, even false ones. Uploaders which discriminate in favor of persons who have paid for a 'premium' account are especially hazardous: The takedown order will be accompanied with the demand to identify the '_premium_' account holders who downloaded the file. (The dolts who used a credit card can expect the hard-knock on the door from a law enforcement agency.)

My photographs are Creative Commons - Attribution - NonCommercial - ShareAlike BY-NC-SA. Essentially, you can do whatever you wish with them, including making derivative works of them, *as long as you do not try to make any money from doing so*.
I visited Japan *again* in March 2015. I intentionally uploaded the file to *four different* Japanese-based uploaders, with a Japanese I.P. Address. "_Haters_" will have much more work trying to get this file off the World-Wide Web now. The file is now uploaded here: 
 http://whitecats.dip.jp/up2/download/1426419149.rar
 http://chokaigi.train.jp.net/uploader/download/1426417469.rar 
 http://saturn.nln.jp/up/download/1426032205.rar 
 http://ichigo-up.com/Sn3/download/1426417818.rar
 The download password is 8124.
The .rar password is "Keikyu_via_Sengakuji" {without the quotes}.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

This new line between Tokyo and Ueno will improve the operation of trains, but I think this line could have a stop in Akihabara Station to improve the connection with Chuo-Sobu Line and Tsukuba Express.


----------



## 00Zy99

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> This new line between Tokyo and Ueno will improve the operation of trains, but I think this line could have a stop in Akihabara Station to improve the connection with Chuo-Sobu Line and Tsukuba Express.


Because of the gradients, the horizontal space, and the Shinkansen portal, there was no room for a station. 

The Tsukuba Express is supposed to be extended to Tokyo Station and somewhat parallels the Joban line (with a transfer at Kita-Senju) anyways.

And the Chuo-Sobu line can be accessed by transferring from further South (Tokyo for the Tokaido line to the Chuo Rapid or the Sobu Main) or north (the Musashino and Saikyo lines).


----------



## sacto7654

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> This new line between Tokyo and Ueno will improve the operation of trains, but I think this line could have a stop in Akihabara Station to improve the connection with Chuo-Sobu Line and Tsukuba Express.


Now that most passengers travelling geographic south of Ueno Station beyond Tokyo Station coming in on the Takasaki, Utsunomiya (neé Tōhoku) and Jōban lines no longer need to change trains at Ueno Station, getting to Akihabara won't be so crowded since you don't have to deal with all the passengers transferring at Ueno on a mandatory basis. In short, it'll actually be pleasant on the Yamanote and Keihin-Tōhoku lines between Shinagawa and Ueno Stations for a change.


----------



## Momo1435

If they are going to extend the Tsukuba Line and build the Narita Haneda Connection line it's going to be an even bigger puzzle around Tokyo station to locate the new stations.

I wonder if one of these lines will be used to give the area Toranomon/Akasaka/Roppongi better rail access. It's one of the busiest areas in Tokyo when it comes to new office developments and for now only a new station on the Tokyo Metro Hibiya Line at Toranomon Hills being planned. If the Tsukuba Express is used they would have extend the line even further, but I don't think that would be a big problem as the investment of the short extension to Tokyo Station will relatively large. Extending the line, maybe even towards Shibuya will also provide a faster connections between Tokyo Station and Shibuya. 


Anyway, it's going to be interesting to see what new plans will come up post the 2020 Olympics, as city will still be changing. The Chuo Maglev will have an impact, shifting traffic to Shinagawa (the Ueno-Tokyo Line, will already play a big part as a feeder route). New large scale urban developments around town will also see changes. And there will also be the issue of large renovations or even rebuilding of the older metro tunnels because of the safety risks.


----------



## Taiwan Junior

FML said:


> (You need to sign in to download - I know it's inconvenient, but I couldn't find easier free service.)


A little personal suggestion : How about uploading ur works to Dropbox for sharing ?


----------



## Sr.Horn

*E235 Series first test run*

For its first time, the new E235 make a test run outside the Niitsu plant.

Yamanote Line's E235 Series is scheduled to revenue in service by fall 2015.



>


Source & photos: http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/article/topic/entry-347.html

Video:











More videos: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=E235系&search_sort=video_date_uploaded


----------



## Svartmetall

I like the interior a lot. Are all of those screens above the seats? No more hanging cardboard adverts?


----------



## sacto7654

Svartmetall said:


> I like the interior a lot. Are all of those screens above the seats? No more hanging cardboard adverts?


Yes. Most new commuter trainsets now being delivered to JR Group companies and to many private railways Japan are giving up the majority of hanging cardboard advertisements in favor of LCD panels showing essentially commercials. Even the Hankyu 1000 and 1300 Series EMU's delivered in recent years have way less cardboard ads than what we used to see even just a few years ago.


----------



## vincentlim_12

Wow The Subway map looks so complicated. @[email protected]


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

These new E235 are wonderful! They will be the new symbol of Tokyo.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*More 12-600 series train for TOEI Oedo Line*

The new set of 12-600 series will enter in service next 6 of April. Current 12-600 trains starts it service in 2012. The new trains incorpores larges LCD screens and full color LED displays.










http://response.jp/article/2015/03/31/247921.html

Test ride:


----------



## Svartmetall

Those look really nice indeed!


----------



## TomásGC

I would love to visit tokyo one day!


----------



## FML

Taiwan Junior said:


> A little personal suggestion : How about uploading ur works to Dropbox for sharing ?


謝謝 for your suggestion. Looks ideal service for me! I will be using this from the next update.

Svertmetall-sama and Sr. Horn-sama, ご無沙汰しております。:master:
Well I'm hardly active here but I always respect tireless contributions of you guys. And I'm hoping quashlo-san also comes back here one day.


----------



## ukiyo

FML said:


> 謝謝 for your suggestion. Looks ideal service for me! I will be using this from the next update.
> 
> Svertmetall-sama and Sr. Horn-sama, ご無沙汰しております。:master:
> Well I'm hardly active here but I always respect tireless contributions of you guys. And I'm hoping quashlo-san also comes back here one day.


あなたの地図は大変参考になりました。本当にありがとうございました。許可なく参考にさせて頂いたことをどうぞお許しください。

ところで、"Greater Tokyo"の地図もアップデートされる予定はありますでしょうか？


----------



## 00Zy99

Bing-translated for those of us who came here only able to read English.



FML said:


> 謝謝 for your suggestion. Looks ideal service for me! I will be using this from the next update.
> 
> Svertmetall-sama and Sr. Horn-sama, ご無沙汰しております。:master:
> Well I'm hardly active here but I always respect tireless contributions of you guys. And I'm hoping quashlo-san also comes back here one day.


I sit with




ukiyo said:


> あなたの地図は大変参考になりました。本当にありがとうございました。許可なく参考にさせて頂いたことをどうぞお許しください。
> 
> ところで、"Greater Tokyo"の地図もアップデートされる予定はありますでしょうか？


Map your's was really helpful. Thank you very much. Please forgive me to refer to them without permission.

By the way, there is scheduled to be updated map of Greater Tokyo?


----------



## Sopomon

^^
Hah, shows just how far translation software still has to go with non-European languages.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*E235*










Last week was transferred to Tokyo the first unit of the new E235 Series train for the Yamanote Line. For that reason, JR East held a press visit on March 28.

First, the organization of the unit:































































「INTEROS」INtegrated Train communication networks for Evolvable Railway Operation System

Inside the train the main novelty is the elevated number of TV screens to allow all the commercial advertisements that usually you can see in posters.









































































Cab driver:











Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2015/03/30_17.html

March 28, FNN News Report:







Also, the test run on the Yamanote Line tracks:

Ikebukuro:






Osaki:


----------



## Sr.Horn

Major disrupt this morning on east part of Yamanote Line and central part of Keihin-Tohoku Line.



> Yamanote, Keihin-Tohoku line services resume after pole collapse halts busy section of rail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East Japan Railway Co. suspended part of train services on the Yamanote and Keihin-Tohoku Lines for about 9½ hours Sunday after four unused cable poles collapsed between Kanda Station and Akihabara Station.
> 
> The suspension affected about 410,000 people, JR East said later in the day.
> 
> The rail operator said that it discovered that the poles were leaning Friday but decided to fix them Monday after judging that they were unlikely to immediately collapse.
> 
> All Yamanote Line services were suspended briefly but services between Ikebukuro Station and Tamachi Station on one of the two loop lines were restored by 10 a.m. Shortly before 4 p.m., all services on Yamanote Line and Keihin-Tohoku Line were resumed.
> 
> A Keihin-Tohoku train engineer discovered the collapsed poles around 6:10 a.m.
> 
> According to JR East, the two pairs of unused steel poles were found leaning or collapsing on the Yamanote Line’s elevated tracks some 250 meters away from Akihabara Station in the direction of Kanda Station.


The Japan Times

In short: Yamanote Line closed between Ikebukuro and Tamachi. Keihin-Tohoku between Omiya and Kamata.

3D animation:






Views from K-T Line trine Akihabara -> Kanda:






News report with all the images:






Fan compilation:


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Ouch. That seems to be an oversight on the part of JR East there. They should be taken to task about leaving the repairs until Monday given they had noted the possibility of failure - even if they were unused poles. Seems to me this could have been averted if they had just acted then and there.

Also, if they were unused, why did they not get taken down before?


----------



## sacto7654

Svartmetall said:


> Also, if they were unused, why did they not get taken down before?


I wonder why didn't JR East remove those old catenary poles during the construction of the Ueno-Tokyo Line? After all, the location of the poles was between Akihabara and Kanda Stations, right next to the Ueno-Tokyo Line "flyover" viaduct then under construction.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS




----------



## 00Zy99

A very nice map. However,

1) It's in Japanese, and these is an English-language thread.

2) It doesn't have a caption, which is considered proper etiquette on this thread.


----------



## SkyToTube

00Zy99 said:


> A very nice map. However,
> 
> 1) It's in Japanese, and these is an English-language thread.
> 
> 2) It doesn't have a caption, which is considered proper etiquette on this thread.


I dare you to find a more complete map in a language other than Japanese...


----------



## 00Zy99

SkyToTube said:


> I dare you to find a more complete map in a language other than Japanese...


1) Urbanrail.net

2) I seem to remember something from a few pages ago (or on the Japan urban thread)


----------



## SkyToTube

00Zy99 said:


> 1) Urbanrail.net
> 
> 2) I seem to remember something from a few pages ago (or on the Japan urban thread)


Urbanrail is not so bad, but not all station and line are on the map.


----------



## Sr.Horn

00Zy99 said:


> A very nice map. However,
> 
> 1) It's in Japanese, and these is an English-language thread.
> 
> 2) It doesn't have a caption, which is considered proper etiquette on this thread.












http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88521268#post88521268


----------



## dimlys1994

SkyToTube said:


> Urbanrail is not so bad, but not all station and line are on the map.


What's missing?


----------



## ukiyo

SkyToTube said:


> I dare you to find a more complete map in a language other than Japanese...


While it is missing a little bit of the metro area the map from the very _first post_ on this thread is in english and is in far higher quality. Full size is here (zoom in) https://www.dropbox.com/s/xnynkgrfm6u31bt/Greater Tokyo Railway Network.pdf?dl=0


----------



## SkyToTube

ukiyo said:


> While it is missing a little bit of the metro area the map from the very _first post_ on this thread is in english and is in far higher quality. Full size is here (zoom in) https://www.dropbox.com/s/xnynkgrfm6u31bt/Greater Tokyo Railway Network.pdf?dl=0


Great map !

どうもありがとうございます


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/asia/kawasaki-to-supply-new-tobu-railway-emus.html?channel=540
> 
> *Kawasaki to supply Tobu Railway express EMUs*
> Monday, April 27, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KAWASAKI Heavy Industries confirmed on April 22 that it has received an order from Japan's Tobu Railway to supply eight three-car 500 series EMUs for use on limited express services in the Tokyo area_
> 
> The 1.5kV dc 1067mm-gauge trains will enter service in spring 2017, initially on the 41km Tobu Sky Tree Line from to Tokyo Asakusa to Miyashiro in Saitama prefecture.
> Styling of the 500 series has been supervised by industrial designer Mr Ken Okuyama and the exterior is intended to reflect the design of the world's tallest tower, the 634m Tokyo Sky Tree
> 
> ...


----------



## marfvonallen

cool looking,
Marek


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

According to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism, these are the most crowded train and subway lines in Tokyo:

1. Keihin-Tohoku line, East Japan Railways (Ueno - Okachimachi) - 200% of capacity

2. Tokyo Metro Tozai Line (Kiba - Monzen-Nakacho: 199% of capacity

3. Chuo-Sobu Line, East Japan Railways (Kinshicho - Ryogoku): 199% of capacity

4. Chuo Rapid Line, East Japan Railways (Nakano - Shinjuku): 194% of capacity

5. Yokosuka Line, East Japan Railways (Musashi-Kosugi - Nishi-Oi): 193% of capacity

6. Odakyu Odawara Line (Setagaya-Daita - Shimokitazawa): 188% of capacity

7. Tokyu Den-en-toshi Line (Ikejiri-Ohashi - Shibuya): 183% of capacity

8. Tokaido Main Line, East Japan Railways (Kawasaki - Shinagawa): 183% of capacity

9. Sobu Main Line, East Japan Railways (Shin-Koiwa - Kinshicho): 178% of capacity

10. Tokyo Metro Chiyoda Line (Machiya - Nishi-Nippori): 177% of capacity


Source: http://www.ipcdigital.com/japao/tre...e-no-horario-de-pico-veja-a-lista-das-linhas/ (in Portuguese)


----------



## Svartmetall

What is funny is that the busiest section of the Keihin-Tohoku line is paralleled by the Yamanote line, yet that doesn't feature as one of the most crowded trains.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

I always figured the Yamanote Line was the most crowded train line in Tokyo...


----------



## sacto7654

I wonder was that data on the overcrowded trains taken before or after the opening of the Ueno-Tokyo Line on 14 March 2015? With the opening of the Ueno-Tokyo Line, passengers coming in from the Takasaki, Utsunomiya (Tōhoku) and Jōban Lines no longer need to transfer trains at Ueno Station to get to the Tokyo-Shinagawa corridor, and that could tremendously relieve the passenger load on the Yamanote and Keihin-Tōhoku Line trains between Ueno and Shinagawa Stations.


----------



## skyshakernowlive

It talks about overcrowding in terms of intended capacity so that may explain oddities.

I suggest that they turn the service 24hrs, and build RER lines. Saitama to Yokohama RER has got to happen, as does a line from Tokyo Bay westwards through Ginza...


----------



## Irfan Aliu

:cheers:


----------



## 00Zy99

skyshakernowlive said:


> I suggest that they turn the service 24hrs, and build RER lines. Saitama to Yokohama RER has got to happen, as does a line from Tokyo Bay westwards through Ginza...


The Keihin-Tohoku Line is already a RER-like line that happens to be all above ground between Saitama and Yokohama. There are also 2 other lines with similar service that parallel it making fewer stops.

Ginza is slightly North of Tokyo Bay, so I'm not sure what you're talking about here, but both the Chuo Rapid and the Chuo-Sobu Lines are effectively East-West RER.

Virtually ALL of the commuter lines around Tokyo are basically RER-like services.


----------



## skyshakernowlive

00Zy99 said:


> The Keihin-Tohoku Line is already a RER-like line that happens to be all above ground between Saitama and Yokohama. There are also 2 other lines with similar service that parallel it making fewer stops.
> 
> Ginza is slightly North of Tokyo Bay, so I'm not sure what you're talking about here, but both the Chuo Rapid and the Chuo-Sobu Lines are effectively East-West RER.
> 
> Virtually ALL of the commuter lines around Tokyo are basically RER-like services.


None of them are really segregated though. All JR lines are essentially suburban rail services. I think they should literally focus on segregation. Commuter lines essentially run into the MRT or JR network I think?

I thought it was possible to go east onto the bay from Ginza, or is there another part of Tokyo that sits in the middle of water? Is the area east of Shimbashi Tokyo Bay then? 

Either way, I think rapid services need better frequency and segregation from normal MRT services. I think rapid services should still run, but along with segregated RER services. Saitama to Yokohama seems like the best candidate for such a line, especially since all existing lines run along Yamanote which must be a bottleneck.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

sacto7654 said:


> I wonder was that data on the overcrowded trains taken before or after the opening of the Ueno-Tokyo Line on 14 March 2015? With the opening of the Ueno-Tokyo Line, passengers coming in from the Takasaki, Utsunomiya (Tōhoku) and Jōban Lines no longer need to transfer trains at Ueno Station to get to the Tokyo-Shinagawa corridor, and that could tremendously relieve the passenger load on the Yamanote and Keihin-Tōhoku Line trains between Ueno and Shinagawa Stations.


Before Tokyo-Ueno Line opening.

These database are by year 2014.

With new Tokyo-Ueno Line, Keihin-Tohoku and Yamanote trains had great relief.


----------



## 00Zy99

skyshakernowlive said:


> None of them are really segregated though. All JR lines are essentially suburban rail services. I think they should literally focus on segregation. Commuter lines essentially run into the MRT or JR network I think?
> 
> I thought it was possible to go east onto the bay from Ginza, or is there another part of Tokyo that sits in the middle of water? Is the area east of Shimbashi Tokyo Bay then?
> 
> Either way, I think rapid services need better frequency and segregation from normal MRT services. I think rapid services should still run, but along with segregated RER services. Saitama to Yokohama seems like the best candidate for such a line, especially since all existing lines run along Yamanote which must be a bottleneck.


The Keihin-Tohoku, the Yamanote, the Chuo-Sobu, and several others all have their own sets of tracks (this leads to scenes of up to six through tracks running side-by-side).

And all of these lines use subway-style rolling stock. The Joban local trains DO run through onto the subway. The Keihin-Tohoku and the Yamanote run at less than two-minute intervals in each direction throughout most of the day.

In Paris some of the RER lines share track with the "conventional" commuter lines for some of the distance, and this is basically the same as what happens in Tokyo on some of the lines (others have entirely their own tracks).

Here's a Yamanote Line train running on its own tracks:










The Keihin-Tohoku has been operating on its own tracks since 1915.

Payment for these lines is done in the same way as with Japanese subways (although there was some difference in accounts that had to be smoothed over).

These trains run every five minutes or less throughout the day. How is this not what you are requesting?


----------



## Sr.Horn

Skyshakernowlive I think is trying to _export_ the RER system to Tokyo :nuts: Don't know why when the rail transport of Tokyo is by far, best as Paris RER.


----------



## Svartmetall

Saitama to Yokohama? That's covered two ways now. First you have the option for parts of Saitama to take advantage of the through running of the Tokyo Fukutoshin line with the Seibu Ikebukuro line and Tobu Tojo line all the way to the Tokyu Toyoko line and Minatomirai line in Yokohama. Additionally you have the Shonan-Shinjuku line and the Keihin Tohoku line on the JR network coming straight from the "centre" of Saitama at Omiya. 

Unlike the RER which you are touting as a solution, many of these train lines do not have the extent of branches that the RER in Paris does. In fact, the simplified nature of Japanese stations and line networks (as well as segregation of lines) is used by Nederlands Spoorwagen (NS, the Dutch company who runs most of the train lines in The Netherlands) as an example as to why there are few knock-on delays when there are problems on one line and as an example as to why the network has less vulnerabilities compared to the Dutch network, which in itself is a commuter network for the whole of the south of the country given its service frequency (see here: http://static.micheljansen.org/uploads/cvs10_056.pdf). This report was done by ProRail, the owners of the Dutch tracks and the company responsible for maintenance and upkeep of the system in The Netherlands.

This picture illustrates things nicely at two important through stations in The Netherlands (Utrecht) vs. Tokyo Station in Japan and can be extrapolated across the network in many places. 





So... Combine incredibly frequent running (many lines at 5 minute intervals throughout the day or better in peak hour) with skip-stop service patterns (most lines have commuter express versions too in many different service patterns) and subway/metro-like rolling stock with multiple door boarding and longitudinal seats with train lengths between 10 (200m) and 15 (300m) you see a very high throughput and reliable network that already fulfils what you suggest.


----------



## starrwulfe

...don't forget that a lot of these routes are only parts of what someone uses to commute and a lot of us make 2 or 3 transfers as well.


----------



## Svartmetall

starrwulfe said:


> ...don't forget that a lot of these routes are only parts of what someone uses to commute and a lot of us make 2 or 3 transfers as well.


Same in most large cities too, few of us get a seat door to door, which makes his insistence even more bizarre. Very few people have direct routes anywhere. Certainly many Parisians have to transfer from the RER to get to where they're going. Even in Stockholm I have three transfers before I get to work.


----------



## loefet

Svartmetall said:


> Saitama to Yokohama? That's covered two ways now. First you have the option for parts of Saitama to take advantage of the through running of the Tokyo Fukutoshin line with the Seibu Ikebukuro line and Tobu Tojo line all the way to the Tokyu Toyoko line and Minatomirai line in Yokohama. Additionally you have the Shonan-Shinjuku line and the Keihin Tohoku line on the JR network coming straight from the "centre" of Saitama at Omiya.


You can also add the Ueno-Tokyo Line to that list as well. 
And it along with the Shonan-Shinjuku Line fulfils his RER dreams on that stretch, based on what he wrote in the Paris|Metro thread:


skyshakernowlive said:


> I equate RER to a high frequency service that runs to bed towns, and stops less than a ubahn.
> I equate sbahn to a mid frequency service that covers the mid density suburbs of a city thoroughly, occasionally running into the bed towns and villages, and is slower than RER. Sbahn can help connect villages but I presume it will be low frequency.
> 
> RER should have a higher frequency at every station, but both systems will have similar frequencies at major interchanges.
> 
> A person is highly likely to use the RER to get out into the suburbs quickly before changing onto sbahn.
> 
> I use these terms due to lack of clear terminology, the word metro can be used for multiple services, but ubahn usually means 'tube' or 'underground metro'. Similarly I use sbahn to mean local services radiating out from mainline stations, which arent classed as intercity.
> 
> Think of it as...
> U-Bahn: Urban Rail
> S-Bahn: Sub Urban Rail
> RER: Regional Express Rail
> 
> Metro Express is just a type if service found on ubahns. In the same way one can find commuter services on the above three networks.


Both the Shonan-Shinjuku Line and the Ueno-Tokyo Line, have a high frequency service (just like every other major line in Tokyo) and they have less stops compared to the more "local" variants, such as the Keihin-Tohoku Line or any other through service connection between the two regions.
The "S-S" and "U-T" lines needs about 60 minutes for the trip, where as the "K-T" line needs almost 90 minutes for the trip.


But then again, this discussion is pretty flawed in my mind. The problem isn't people wanting to go between Yokohama and Saitama, or between Yokohama and Tokyo even, it is that there have been that a large number of passengers from the northern half of the Tokyo Metropolis (using the Joban, Takasaki, etc. lines) that have all been "dumped" at Ueno where these lines terminate, and they have been forced to go on the Keihin-Tohoku and the Yamanote Line if they wished to go further south, this is what have created this massive crowding in this section. But as we all know then this problem have been mitigated already with the opening of the Ueno-Tokyo Line. So we really have to wait and see for the next set of data if it have done the trick.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Tokyo station at night by aotaro, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall

loefet said:


> You can also add the Ueno-Tokyo Line to that list as well.
> And it along with the Shonan-Shinjuku Line fulfils his RER dreams on that stretch, based on what he wrote in the Paris|Metro thread


Indeed, I agree. 



loefet said:


> Both the Shonan-Shinjuku Line and the Ueno-Tokyo Line, have a high frequency service (just like every other major line in Tokyo) and they have less stops compared to the more "local" variants, such as the Keihin-Tohoku Line or any other through service connection between the two regions.
> The "S-S" and "U-T" lines needs about 60 minutes for the trip, where as the "K-T" line needs almost 90 minutes for the trip.


Exactly, and that is what I said at the bottom of my post about there being express/commuter express options. The only difference of course is that this is actually a separate line in this case rather than the Keihin-Tohoku line actually offering different service patterns (though there are some rapids as you know). 



loefet said:


> But then again, this discussion is pretty flawed in my mind. The problem isn't people wanting to go between Yokohama and Saitama, or between Yokohama and Tokyo even, it is that there have been that a large number of passengers from the northern half of the Tokyo Metropolis (using the Joban, Takasaki, etc. lines) that have all been "dumped" at Ueno where these lines terminate, and they have been forced to go on the Keihin-Tohoku and the Yamanote Line if they wished to go further south, this is what have created this massive crowding in this section. But as we all know then this problem have been mitigated already with the opening of the Ueno-Tokyo Line. So we really have to wait and see for the next set of data if it have done the trick.


Indeed. It's very rare that anyone would want to go from one side of the metropolitan area to the other in my opinion - heck, how many people do that with the RER that he is championing?


----------



## skyshakernowlive

Svartmetall said:


> Indeed, I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, and that is what I said at the bottom of my post about there being express/commuter express options. The only difference of course is that this is actually a separate line in this case rather than the Keihin-Tohoku line actually offering different service patterns (though there are some rapids as you know).
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. It's very rare that anyone would want to go from one side of the metropolitan area to the other in my opinion - heck, how many people do that with the RER that he is championing?


Tokyo is slightly different to European cities, in that it doesn't really have a central core. Saitama and Yokohama are destinations in their own right, as well as being popular bed towns for Tokyo.

I think Tokyo does well and isn't in desperate need of anything new. I would attempt to run trains for longer hours, and some stations seriously need easier interchanges.

I'm not too familiar with Ueno, but something I enjoy about Tokyo Metro is their commuter trains that run onto the suburban rail network, and gives the network the RER feel I am looking for. By building such RER lines one would see more trains running through Tokyo.

Am I also the only one who thinks the Toei network is VERY dated?


----------



## Svartmetall

skyshakernowlive said:


> Tokyo is slightly different to European cities, in that it doesn't really have a central core. Saitama and Yokohama are destinations in their own right, as well as being popular bed towns for Tokyo.
> 
> I think Tokyo does well and isn't in desperate need of anything new. I would attempt to run trains for longer hours, and some stations seriously need easier interchanges.
> 
> I'm not too familiar with Ueno, but something I enjoy about Tokyo Metro is their commuter trains that run onto the suburban rail network, and gives the network the RER feel I am looking for. By building such RER lines one would see more trains running through Tokyo.
> 
> Am I also the only one who thinks the Toei network is VERY dated?


I honestly don't know why you think that Tokyo doesn't have a core - it does, the interior of the Yamanote loop kinda defines the core, and it definitely has the greatest concentration of workplaces. 

As for interchanges, part of the problem with interchanges in Tokyo I would say is due to separate companies running different lines. That can sometimes make interchanges a bit convoluted. 

I still don't see where or how you would implement an "RER" in Tokyo, though... It already exists.

As for the TOEI network, I don't think it's dated at all - what makes you say that? The Oedo line is one of the newest metro lines in Tokyo for example!


----------



## skyshakernowlive

Svartmetall said:


> I honestly don't know why you think that Tokyo doesn't have a core - it does, the interior of the Yamanote loop kinda defines the core, and it definitely has the greatest concentration of workplaces.
> 
> As for interchanges, part of the problem with interchanges in Tokyo I would say is due to separate companies running different lines. That can sometimes make interchanges a bit convoluted.
> 
> I still don't see where or how you would implement an "RER" in Tokyo, though... It already exists.
> 
> As for the TOEI network, I don't think it's dated at all - what makes you say that? The Oedo line is one of the newest metro lines in Tokyo for example!


Tokyo's cores are looped around Yamanote and further development in Saitama and Yokohama. All the center really has is the imperial palace and nothing else significant. 

Even intracompany changes can seem stressful, by no means bad by European standards but seemingly improvable. Interchanges at some major stations look ridiculous.

Concerning Toei, even if you consider Oedo to be modern several lines look very dated in comparison to Metro or even JR. I find that Metro does a better job integrating JR and private companies too.

Going back to RER. Tokyo does not NEED anything really, but such a system does not fully exist in Tokyo. There is one cross line (you would equate to Thameslink in London) and several lines that hug the Yamanote.


----------



## mrsmartman

In Tokyo, there are approximately 1,070 rail crossings at present. Rail crossings impede the flow of traffic and are barriers to safely and efficiently conducting urban activities. The Tokyo Metropolitan Government is moving ahead with grade separation projects in order to eliminate traffic congestion at rail crossings and enhance urban functionality and convenience.

*Keikyu Main Line-Airport Line continuous grade separation project (near Keikyu Kamata Station)*

Prior to elevation










Following elevation










（C）Bureau of Construction, TOKYO METROPOLITAN GOVERNMENT All Rights Reserved.

http://www.kensetsu.metro.tokyo.jp/english/douro/gaiyo/04.html


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Is there any project to eliminate the Odakyu rail crossing in Shinjuku?


----------



## 00Zy99

skyshakernowlive said:


> Tokyo's cores are looped around Yamanote and further development in Saitama and Yokohama. All the center really has is the imperial palace and nothing else significant.


That Yamanote loop IS the center for Tokyo.

The center of the center has some medium-to-high-end corporate offices, the palace, and the whole government bureaucracy and embassies.



> Even intracompany changes can seem stressful, by no means bad by European standards but seemingly improvable. Interchanges at some major stations look ridiculous.


As someone who has BEEN to Tokyo, I can tell that its really not.



> Concerning Toei, even if you consider Oedo to be modern several lines look very dated in comparison to Metro or even JR. I find that Metro does a better job integrating JR and private companies too.


TOEI was running in the red until very recently, and it is still government-owned, so it must be more frugal with money. That said, the stations are still very nice in comparison to anywhere else in the world, or to much of the private railways.



> Going back to RER. Tokyo does not NEED anything really, but such a system does not fully exist in Tokyo. There is one cross line (you would equate to Thameslink in London) and several lines that hug the Yamanote.


Tokyo's system is mostly adequate for the current patterns of development. The lines that "hug" the Yamanote are the major North-South through arteries. They connect well to the major cores of development and link to the various subways for access to anything that isn't directly served. East-West traffic (not including the orbital lines) has the Chuo-Sobu Line, the Chuo Rapid Line, and the Keiyo Line (the Joban line is more Northeasterly). The only major project that is currently being seen as being needed is to build a parallel relief line for the Chuo Rapid that would link into the Keiyo Line under Tokyo Station. 

This is in addition to multiple subways, and numerous private railway lines. The Seibu lines run East-West and connect to the subway, diffusing to the North and South. The Keio Lines run from the West side of Tokyo and use the Shinjuku Line subway to get to the Eastern side of town. The Tozai line runs directly from the Chuo Rapid Line (through service) across town to the Sobu Rapid Line (through service here too). The Joban Line has the Chiyoda Line subway extending service diagonally across town to the private Odakyu Railway.

Therefore, service is more than adequate for Tokyo's needs. As mentioned, the largest effort currently underway in the area is grade separation and multiple-tracking.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ I also think it's worth adding about the interchanges that it is actually needed to have some large gaps at major stations between lines otherwise people would not be able to move. By having longer walks people are distributed throughout the station more effectively and therefore crushloads of people walking between lines are mitigated somewhat. I mean, so many of the worlds busiest stations are in Tokyo, Osaka and even Nagoya and Fukuoka and the numbers of people cramming through them are phenomenal - heck Shinjuku handles almost the population of New Zealand on a daily basis (3.64 million). Those are frightening numbers for a single location, so at least by having many interchanges it's a bit easier.


----------



## Svartmetall

Some more videos of my wife's tour of Tokyo. 

First up - the Shonan-Shinjuku line at Ofuna station. This is a brief look at the station as well as a train departure on the Shonan-Shinjuku line - and boy these trains are long (and have the green car section too). 










Next up is another more unusual form of transport. The Shonan monorail is one of the few hanging monorails in the world. Inspired by the Schwebebahn in Wuppertal, the Shonan monorail was the first of its type in Japan (followed by the Chiba monorail). This is a ride of the entire length of the line. Apologies for the quality of the video - for some reason the light screwed with the camera a bit.










Next up, Tama Plaza station in Aoba-ku in Kanagawa prefecture. This station is on the Tokyu Den-en-toshi line and has a very large shopping mall attached. The station itself is pretty flashy actually. 










Finally, a quick ride on the Den-en-toshi line between Tama Plaza and Miyamaedaira station.







Hope you like these less often seen parts of Tokyo.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Next up, Tama Plaza station in Aoba-ku in Kanagawa prefecture. This station is on the Tokyu Den-en-toshi line and has a very large shopping mall attached. The station itself is pretty flashy actually.


For those interested, some more pics of that station and development. BTW there is a very nice hobby shop in the adjacent Tokyu shopping center (Tama Plaza Terrace North Plaza)

http://www.archdaily.com/76557/tama-plaza-station-laguardalow-architects


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Cheers for the link! I actually remember it being built myself when I started following developments in Japan back when I first joined SSC.


----------



## Svartmetall

A bit of outer Tokyo metropolitan area here - a view of the semi-rural Chichibu main line. 










Followed by a rather amateur video of the journey on the Seibu Chichibu line from Hanno station.


----------



## RamahPejalanKaki

sacto7654 said:


> One of the most famous rail stations in Japan, Kamakurakōkōmae Station, is located on this line, as shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Uploaded to Wikimedia Commons by user ∑64_
> 
> Innumerable TV shows and commercials have been filmed around this station.


I know this station, I watched it in _Enoshima Prism_.


----------



## sacto7654

Svartmetall, if you want to see a better video of the Seibu Chichibu Line, try this excellent _zenmen tenbou_ (forward cab view) video done my YouTube member Japan Train Viewing:


----------



## dimlys1994

Hi, guys, can anyone explain what's going on this section of Yurakucho Line?
http://freepass-nikki.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2015-07-04


----------



## sacto7654

dimlys1994, they're doing some sort of line construction on the Tokyo Metro Yurakucho Line.


----------



## Sr.Horn

They are constructing a double grade-separated junction to avoid the current crossings at level.

This is because the through service on the Seibu Ikebukuro Line (blue) when runs through the Fukutoshin (brown) (pink) affects the Tobu Tojo - Yurakucho through (green).










What they are doing is an easy access for all lines, Yurakucho through Seibu Ikebukuro and Fukutoshin through Tobu Tojo.










Note the platforms on Senkawa Station (千川駅) that are in a different level.


Maps: http://mirai-report.com/blog-category-72.html


----------



## 00Zy99

dimlys1994 said:


> Hi, guys, can anyone explain what's going on this section of Yurakucho Line?
> http://freepass-nikki.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2015-07-04


(checks Bing translator)

This is Senkawa station.

(checks Tokyo Metro map)

Now I remember.

This is where you have the Seibu Ikebukuro and Tobu Tojo lines feeding into the Yurakucho and Fukutoshin lines.

Because of the inter-lining, there are eight possible movements (four in each direction):

Seibu <-> Yurakucho

Seibu <-> Fukutoshin

Tobu <-> Yurakucho

Tobu <-> Fukutoshin


The purpose of this project is to add a pair of connecting ramp tunnels so that all possible movements can be made without any conflict (while they can all be made now, there are a couple of conflict points).


----------



## Svartmetall

sacto7654 said:


> Svartmetall, if you want to see a better video of the Seibu Chichibu Line, try this excellent _zenmen tenbou_ (forward cab view) video done my YouTube member Japan Train Viewing:


There is a difference of course. This video was taken by my wife. All of these videos are our own work and our own effort, though she is not so steady with the camera unfortunately as it is normally me that does the videos for my channel (but I couldn't go to Japan this time). It does, at least, give an impression of how the line looks out of the window.

So yes, whilst I appreciate the effort of finding another video for me, hopefully you can tolerate our amateur videos too without denigrating them too much.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

mrsmartman said:


> How can the train skip stops without additional tracks?


It's called *timing the trains*. When a rapid train approaches Kaminagaya Station, a local train or two will hold there so that the rapid trains can go through first (using the inner two tracks). And by the way, trains that skip stops even on double tracks is a common feature on the following lines:

- Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin Line
- Tokyo Metro Chiyoda Line (with Odakyu Romancecar trains)
- Tokyo Metro Tozai Line
- Toei Shinjuku Line
- JR Chuo Line (especially west of Mitaka Station)


----------



## Sr.Horn

:shifty:



> New subway lines eyed for Tokyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Yomiuri Shimbun
> The Tokyo metropolitan government has announced plans to construct two subway lines directly linking central Tokyo and two developing destinations — the Rinkai waterfront area, where major development is under way ahead of the 2020 Tokyo Olympics and Paralympics, and Shinagawa Station, the future terminal station of the Linear Chuo Shinkansen.
> 
> The metropolitan government will ask the central government to include the two new lines in the national policy on railway construction, which the Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism Ministry’s transportation policy council is to compile by the end of this fiscal year.
> 
> Of the two envisaged lines, the new line in the Rinkai area will connect the areas around Ginza in Chuo Ward and the Ariake district in Koto Ward, while the other line is expected to stretch from around Shirokane-Takanawa Station in Minato Ward, which is now served by subway lines such as the Tokyo Metro Namboku Line.
> 
> ...
> 
> The metropolitan government previously announced it would request the construction of 17 lines to the central government, which comprises five “lines for priority consideration,” including the Haneda Airport Access Line and an extension of the Yurakucho subway line, as well as 12 “lines for consideration.” The latest two lines were added to the latter category.


The Japan News


----------



## sacto7654

What Tokyo really needs is way more service to the eastern wards of Tokyo and northern Chiba Prefecture.

Currently, the JR East Sōbu and Keiyo Lines are running at capacity, the Tokyo Metro Tōzai Line and the Tōyō Rapid Railway Line extension only covers part of northern Chiba Prefecture, and the Keisei Electric Railway funnels most of its traffic from Chiba Prefecture to that bottleneck at Nippori Station. There's got to be a better solution than what we have now.


----------



## luacstjh98

I was under the impression there was a plan to extend the Hanzomon Line to Matsudo?


----------



## Svartmetall

Here is a quick tour of Seibu Chichibu station. This is the terminus of the Seibu Chichibu line that was proposed to be closed by the Seibu group by the majority shareholder, Cerberus a couple of years back. There was significant backlash to the plan and currently the idea was mothballed to the best of my knowledge (though I am happy to be corrected). 

It would be a great shame if the line (amongst others) would be closed as it offers amazing views (as seen by my previous video of the line) as well as connecting Chichibu to Tokyo in the most direct way possible.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

luacstjh98 said:


> I was under the impression there was a plan to extend the Hanzomon Line to Matsudo?


Yes, but it apparently has been shelved after Tokyo Metro announced that any major construction of new lines (excluding branches) would end with the completion of the Fukutoshin Line.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

fieldsofdreams said:


> It's called *timing the trains*. When a rapid train approaches Kaminagaya Station, a local train or two will hold there so that the rapid trains can go through first (using the inner two tracks). And by the way, trains that skip stops even on double tracks is a common feature on the following lines:
> 
> - Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin Line
> - Tokyo Metro Chiyoda Line (with Odakyu Romancecar trains)
> - Tokyo Metro Tozai Line
> - Toei Shinjuku Line
> - JR Chuo Line (especially west of Mitaka Station)


Yes, I think the technical term for the operation is "timed overtakes". It requires strict timetable discipline, which cannot always be expected on many systems. It is very common on Japanese railways, especially on the bigger private railway lines, which typically have multi-level services on double track main lines and overtake stations laid out in the two platform/four track pattern. It is not as common on underground metro lines due to space constraints, but as the above examples show, they are increasing .


----------



## orulz

k.k.jetcar said:


> Yes, but it apparently has been shelved after Tokyo Metro announced that any major construction of new lines (excluding branches) would end with the completion of the Fukutoshin Line.


There was also a plan to extend the Yurakucho Line to Kameari and thence to Noda but I believe any plans for extension beyond Sumiyoshi have been abandoned.

But then, all these new plans coming out for a new subway from Tokyo Station through Kachidoki, Harumi, and Ariake, and the massive plan for new lines from basically everywhere to Haneda, bring the whole notion of "no new lines" into question.


----------



## luacstjh98

orulz said:


> But then, all these new plans coming out for a new subway from Tokyo Station through Kachidoki, Harumi, and Ariake, and the massive plan for new lines from basically everywhere to Haneda, bring the whole notion of "no new lines" into question.


"No new lines" is only Tokyo Metro...

Toei can build however much they want, but seeing as they have quite a fair bit of debt, I doubt they'll be planning any new construction in the medium term.

And don't forget JR East and all the private operators...


----------



## Sr.Horn

I commented a few days ago the idea of the Tsukuba Express to Ariake. I think is the most logical despite the expensive fare of the TX (well, the Yurikamome is expensive too), but in my opinion is a minor problem considering the richness of the bay area neighborhoods.


----------



## orulz

Sr.Horn said:


> I commented a few days ago the idea of the Tsukuba Express to Ariake. I think is the most logical despite the expensive fare of the TX (well, the Yurikamome is expensive too), but in my opinion is a minor problem considering the richness of the bay area neighborhoods.


Technically the fare could be set to anything, no reason it has to follow the same fare structure as the existing segment of the line, right? This could even be built as a new Toei line, and implemented as a through-running arrangement with the TX at Akihabara. Like how the Minatomirai line is technically a separate line, but is operated seamlessly as an extension of the Tokyu Toyoko line. Or how the Toyo Rapid Railway and Tozai line are seamlessly integrated. Or the Saitama Rapid Railway and the Tozai line. Etc, etc.


----------



## orulz

This blog article makes the interesting case that the extension of (likely) the Nanboku Line from Shirokanetakanawa to Shinagawa, should be extended 3km further south to Oimachi and connected to the Tokyu Oimachi line, and this would make the Oimachi Line more useful and help reduce crowding on the Den-en Toshi line.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Shinagawa - Tamachi development project*

In a recent interview with the president of JR East it was offered few more details of the development plan between Shinagawa and Tamachi station with a new station on the Yamanote Line.

JR East IR News President's interview










The president has said that the new station between Shinagawa and Tamachi will open provisionally by 2020, and the whole project completed by 2023~2024.

Removing the rail yard, 13ha of terrain will be urbanized in an investment plan of 500 billion yen (3.700 million euro). According the Nikkei Newspaper of July 17, 2014, eight skyscrapers (~160m height) would be constructed plus high-rise apartments, hotels, etc. I think momo has more detailed information. 

The decision could be approved by the end of this year.










With close relationship with the JR East Shinagawa development project, Keikyu proposes an investment plan for Keikyu Shinagawa Station with the construction of a fourth track (current three tracks and two platforms)











Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2015/07/p-7d7c.html


----------



## Sr.Horn

Barbecue festival causes major disrupt on JR Keihin-Tohoku (Negishi) Line and affects other lines in the Yokohama area.

The fireworks moment captured by an eyewitness, comments and apologies from JR staff etc. 





The incident has occurred between Sakuragicho and Yokohama stations in Yokohama City. It affected directly three trains with 1000 to 15000 passengers.



> Train power outage in Yokohama linked to area where wires run close together
> 
> A train power outage on the night of Aug. 4 along the JR Keihin-Tohoku and Negishi lines has been traced to an area where two train power lines run close together, it has been learned.
> 
> Two of four parallel wires were severed at almost the same spot, in a type of location said to be susceptible to short circuiting. The wires may have severed after the heat from short circuiting melted them. East Japan Railway Company (JR East) is continuing to investigate the cause of the accident.
> 
> According to JR East, the faulty wires were "trolley wires," which trains come into contact with and receive electricity from. The wires were 12 millimeters in circumference and made of copper alloy.
> 
> Neither a visual inspection of the wires on July 23 nor an inspection by a maintenance car on May 17 found evidence of excessive wear.
> 
> According to a JR insider source, train power lines have to be set with a certain amount of tension, and they are connected at intervals of around one to 1.5 kilometers. At the point of connection between two lines, the old and new wires run next to each other for about 50 meters -- as they did in the location of the Yokohama outage -- in what is called an "air section." Factors like differences in voltage between the two wires can cause short circuits.
> 
> Previously, in 2007, wiring came down on JR East's Tohoku Line in Saitama at an air section.
> 
> According to JR East, the power outage on Aug. 4 caused 150 trains to be cancelled, and 159 to be delayed by up to around 6 hours and 20 minutes. Some 350,000 passengers were affected. One of the two severed trolley wires was repaired at around 1:35 a.m. on Aug. 5, and all lines passing through the point were temporarily reopened.
> 
> However, in order to provide enough power for rush hour, the area was closed again for repair work on the second wire. This caused trains to be cancelled and delays on the Keihin Tohoku, Negishi and Yokohama lines, affecting around 3,500 passengers on Aug. 5. At around 5:35 a.m., repair work finished and the area was reopened.


http://mainichi.jp/english/english/newsselect/news/20150805p2a00m0na014000c.html

A complete footage of the incident:


----------



## doc7austin

A nice ride on the Yamanote Line (I liked the station music, which varies between the stations):


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Keiō Line 7,2km grade separation project*

Keio Corporation has announced the elevation of 7,2 kilometers of the Keiō Line between Sasazuka and Sengawa stations. The project will affect a total of six level crosses and the Daitabashi, Meidaimae, Shimo-Takaido, Sakurajōsui, Kami-Kitazawa, Roka-kōen and Chitose-Karasuyama stations. Hachimanyama Station was already elevated.










Apparently, preparation works has started and is planned to be completed by 2022.

http://mtkarasu.exblog.jp/24152002/
http://www.keio.co.jp/press/news/1506/index.html#page=1

Recent shots between Daitabashi and Meidamae (transfer for Keio Inokashira Line, all trains stops here) http://blog.livedoor.jp/densuki7/


----------



## Svartmetall

Keio did an excellent job at Chofu with their burial of the line and the high quality of the stations. I hope this is just as good!


----------



## dimlys1994

Progress on Shakujii-kōen station development - even it was mainly redeveloped in 2010s, the southern entrance, which will be close to residential areas, traditional shopping streets and popular Shakujii Park, still under development and planned for completion in FY2016:
http://freepass-nikki.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2015-08-16


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Japanese transport thread:



castermaild55 said:


> old fashioned *Trailer bus* West tokyo


----------



## castermaild55

Akihabara station and town


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Seibu to introduce new rolling stock*










Seibu has announced today the 24th of August the introduction of the new 40000 Series from spring 2017.

The new train is based on current 30000 Series. The first order includes 80 cars (8 10-car set) manufactured by Kawasaki Heavy Industries.

The body car will be made by aluminium alloy. Includes IGBT-VVVF inverter, PMSM motor and full-LED in order to save the 40% of energy. The color will include the green mountain and blue sky (plus grey and yellow).



















The seat distribution will be similar to the existing in Tobu Tojo Liner and some Keihan train with different distribution according the moment of the day or the type of service. Also, a new distribution on the ends: 



















Source: http://response.jp/article/2015/08/24/258532.html


----------



## sacto7654

I wonder will the new 40000 series EMU for Seibu be part of the "pool fleet" that will do run-throughs onto the Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin Line, Tokyu Toyoko Line, and Yokohama Minatomirai Line.


----------



## 00Zy99

Why do these somehow remind me of the E217?


----------



## dimlys1994

dimlys1994 said:


> Takenotsuka station grade separation continues at Adachi, Tokyo. Station is part of Tobu Railway and project is planned to be completed by 2020:
> http://freepass-nikki.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2015-06-21


August update on station's elevation project:
http://freepass-nikki.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2015-08-23


----------



## starrwulfe

*JR EAST Tokyo Railcar Center Summer Expo!*

Kind of late, but I was really busy over the past few weeks, so please forgive.










This is the place where most of JR's Kanto-area fleet gets major service done, and the WHOLE PLACE was opened up to railfans for FREE on August 23rd.

Of course there were trains galore, and every current model in the fleet was on display...









And this puppy was also out on the rails for us to check out as well!









And every piece of equipment that goes into building, running, and keeping things smooth, was also thoroughly displayed and explained.

























If you needed a ride something on the tracks, they had you covered here too! 









Check out my entire album right here. If you have any questions, just ask!
:cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall

Again, I know these are not the best videos out there of the Tokyo transport system, but they're ones my wife kindly took for me, so I'll share them here. 

First up, a little compilation of Ginza line stock she came across when taking the line. 










And a view from the Yamanote line between Uguisudani and Nippori. 










A ride on the Keio line between Meidaimae station and Chofu station with a bit of a view of Chofu station (undergrounded now).


----------



## Svartmetall

A couple more videos from Tokyo. 

First up, the Keio line and Keio Sagamihara line including a brief look at Fuchu and Tama Center station.










And the Tama Toshi Monorail - an important monorail connecting radial train lines coming from the centre of Tokyo. It serves as an important tangental connection for the western suburbs.


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ I think your wife must be register here. She's a big railfan looking those videos taped in non touristy areas.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ She was doing some neighbourhood tours out in western Tokyo to see whether or not she liked the idea of living in those areas, that's why she was out there. 

I asked her (since I couldn't go with her to Japan this time) to take photos and videos for me. She likes transport systems, but not to the same extent as me.


----------



## starrwulfe

If you are moving out this way, we've got to get into some serious railfanning in that case! 😁🚊


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Sounds good to me! We are looking at Tokyo as an opinion following my PhD, but I wanted my wife to see the kind of area we could afford to buy a house in before I really aim for there.


----------



## castermaild55

Tokyu Corp. and other railways is expected to finish work on a 230-meter building by Shibuya Station in 2019 that will have a 3,000 sq. meter observation deck where people can get a 360-degree view of Tokyo.

*Tokyu unveils plans for skyscraper observatory in Shibuya*

Tokyo’s bustling Shibuya district will get a 230-meter high observation deck before the Olympics that could become more famous than its statue of Hachiko the dog or the “scramble crossing” by the train station, plans unveiled by Tokyu Corp. showed Thursday.

“From this observation deck, you can see the busiest crossing in the world. It will be the only such facility where you can feel the dynamism of Shibuya, and we hope that this will be a globally popular spot,” said Takuji Okugi, a section chief for the Shibuya redevelopment project at Tokyu, unveiling images of the facility overlooking the east side of the station.

Tokyu, along with East Japan Railway Co. (JR East) and Tokyo Metro Co., is a major stakeholder in the shopping district. It said the observation deck will top a new skyscraper set to open in 2019 in front of the Hikarie complex and have about 3,000 sq. meters of floor space, making it one of the biggest in Japan. It will have a helipad, too.

Visitors will be able to see the capital’s other landmarks, including Tokyo Tower and Tokyo Skytree, as well as Mount Fuji on a clear day. At 230 meters, it will rival the 238-meter Mori Tower at Roppongi Hills but remain in the shadow of Japan’s tallest commercial building, the 300-meter Abeno Harukas in Osaka.

*Tokyu also said the railways are redesigning the subways to improve access between train lines going into and out of the station.*
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...craper-observatory-plan-shibuya/#.Ve21jfntlBd


ground breaking ceremony was held
the 350m distance between JR Yamanote and Saikyo line at Shibuya Sta ..these platforms will be adjoined


----------



## dimlys1994

I don't know was this news here or not, but this is what I found on Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ls-new-tokyo-suburban-trains.html?channel=529
> 
> *Mitsubishi reveals new Tokyo suburban trains*
> Tuesday, September 08, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _MITSUBISHI Heavy Industries (MHI) is preparing to deliver a new five-car rubber-tyred suburban train to the Tokyo Metropolitan Government's Bureau of Transportation for use on the Nippori - Toneri line from October 10_
> 
> The new light-weight Model 330 trains are designed to boost passenger capacity, particularly during the morning and evening peak. The train features MHI's G-Fit longitudinal seating which boosts seating capacity by 19 compared with existing sets, while offering an overall capacity increase of 97 passengers in each five-car train. The trains are also 1.5 tonnes lighter than existing models used on the line, which is made possible through the use of a double-skin aluminium body structure
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr.Horn

Weird to read first in a typical Eurocentric specialized web rather than typical Japanese rail portal but apparently is correct. 

Well, here a news report from today announcing the new rolling stock for the Nippori-Toneri Line (330 Series) and for the Toden Arakawa Line (8900 Series) with some photos:


















http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/headline/entry-471.html

Debut for the new 330 Series 10 October, for the 8900 Series next week 18 September. No test runs?


----------



## Sr.Horn

Well, expanding the information for the Spanish version of the Japan Urban Transport thread, I've found some videos of 330 series doing test runs:











^^ According the uploading date, specially the first, the train was delivered at least in mid-August.


----------



## starrwulfe

And to expand on the groundbreaking of the new JR Shibuya station along with the Tokyu owned building next door:

*Groundbreaking for JR Shibuya Station Redevelopments*

I was able to talk to a few Tokyu and JR contractors, planners and archietects on this development a few days later, and they say we are going to start to see some serious building happening after November. Up until now, most of the construction has been taking place under the east side of the development to move the Shibuya River canal into a new culvert along with creating a new water retention facility. Since that is done, we will now see more above ground works start in earnest.

As far as JR is concerned, They will first need to make the Yamanote line inner loop platform (Shinagawa-Tokyo bound) into an island platform for the outer loop trains to stop there.
Next they can then hack away at the then disused platform on that side and add another track somehow, creating a new island platform out of the space. At that point the Yamanote Line will move to that platform temporarily.
The island platform first created then can be shifted more and become the new Saikyo Line platform, and the Yamanote platform will be shifted over more and become the new Yamanote Platform... side by side in the final configuration.
This will have to happen while the station is in operation, still catering to *the same amount of people that have to use the station everyday (including yours truly  )

JR will be using their existing property lines and not encroach upon Tokyu's property line--which if you see the site in person, is impossible now since there's a building foundation going in where the old Tokyu Toyoko station used to be. How they manage that is beyond my comprehension but I can't wait to document the process.

The goal for completing the JR platform rennovation is the end of 2019/beginning of 2020, in time for the Olympics. Again, my mouth dropped, but since I have a booklet from Tokyu along with a press release from JR East, this is gospel. The completely renovated station will be done 7 years later in 2027, but the platform structures will be there in time for the Olympics.

Here's a news report with coverage of the ground breaking as well as a a good graphic overview from TokyoMX TV the other night...


----------



## luacstjh98

So if I understand correctly:

1. The Yamanote Line inner track platform will be converted to an island platform

2. Outer loop trains will start to use the island platform, and a new track + platform will be built where the old outer loop platform is

3. Yamanote Line services will be redirected to the new platform, and the now former inner loop platform will be moved and used for the Saikyo Line

Also, what was that bit at the end about shortening Tokyu -> JR transfer time?

Quick question though, why not use the opportunity to have cross-platform interchange between the Saikyo and Yamanote lines, like the Keihin-Tohoku Line on the other side of the loop?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Sr.Horn said:


> Weird to read first in a typical Eurocentric specialized web rather than typical Japanese rail portal but apparently is correct.
> 
> Well, here a news report from today announcing the new rolling stock for the Nippori-Toneri Line (330 Series) and for the Toden Arakawa Line (8900 Series) with some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/headline/entry-471.html
> 
> Debut for the new 330 Series 10 October, for the 8900 Series next week 18 September. No test runs?


Why do they prefer such an outdated and weird look of trains in Japan?


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^Why do you needs to quote all my post, photos included, to ask me this stupid question? :sleepy:


----------



## Svartmetall

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Why do they prefer such an outdated and weird look of trains in Japan?


How is it "outdated"? It is very functional, as nearly all designs in Japan are, but I don't think outdated is the right word. The trains are not fast running so don't need to be slick and curved. They are, however, very compact and built to their purpose.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Why do they prefer such an outdated and weird look of trains in Japan?


Well yes in a perfect world, all trains in Europe and Asia and Africa would look like a Desiro or a Flirt. :nuts:

But seriously, the Arakawa Line tram is not really representative of Japanese rolling stock design. It is at best "conservative" in its design execution. Japanese tram design basically froze or regressed in the 1970s as most systems were being torn up or truncated. Only recently with growing awareness of using LRT for urban renewal has design progressed. The Arakawa Line itself is an isolated curiousity with little need for innovation.

That said, for EMU designs, I challenge anyone to tell us a single nation in the world that has the same level of diversity in designs, color schemes, and operational practice as Japan. I doubt such a place exists.


----------



## 00Zy99

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Why do they prefer such an outdated and weird look of trains in Japan?


The Arakawa line is an isolated streetcar operation in Tokyo. New rolling stock must conform to the existing (very old) infrastructure while maximizing capacity, safety, and performance. That is why this particular vehicle looks so blocky. Rolling stock on newer lines can look much more impressive. 

There is a similar situation in Moscow with having to order new stock to fit into the existing subways. The Ring Line, on the other hand, has much sleeker equipment, at least partially because it has the ability to start from scratch to a greater degree.

Also: WOW!! Mod-fight, much?


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Mod fight? I don't see a mod fight. 

Either way, I agree with what you say - which is pretty much what I said. It has to be functional and fit to purpose. In this case, it's an old line with an old permanent way, therefore its requirements are different. Much like the deep level tubes in London, design constraints limit the type of stock that can ply the lines.


----------



## starrwulfe

luacstjh98 said:


> So if I understand correctly:
> 
> 1. The Yamanote Line inner track platform will be converted to an island platform
> 
> 2. Outer loop trains will start to use the island platform, and a new track + platform will be built where the old outer loop platform is
> 
> 3. Yamanote Line services will be redirected to the new platform, and the now former inner loop platform will be moved and used for the Saikyo Line


Something like this, yes. I have yet to see it on paler but that's how it was explained to me by a construction official.



> Also, what was that bit at the end about shortening Tokyu -> JR transfer time?


Because right now you have to come from the B5/B4 levels, up a narrow set of stairs/passages and out into the street then walk over to the JR gates and up another set of stairs. It's nuts. Once construction is finished, there will be a 3 level transfer concourse leading directly from the Tokyu gates to the JR gates in a smooth fashion by using the basement of the new building being built now.



> Quick question though, why not use the opportunity to have cross-platform interchange between the Saikyo and Yamanote lines, like the Keihin-Tohoku Line on the other side of the loop?


Because a crazy set of flyovers would need to be built before and after Shibuya station and there's no room to do it. Shinjuku station has Sobu/yamanote line cross transfer platforms. Most people on the Saikyo line are getting off at the major stations along the west side of the loop so its OK.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

More pictures are always welcome guys.


----------



## Svartmetall

Okay, as instructed, here is a new video from Tokyo. This is the very famous Yamanote line. A short video from my wife again. This journey takes us from Ueno to Shinjuku.


----------



## dimlys1994

I know that Sr.Horn would not appriciate quoting his post, but this news concern article title. Taken from Japanese subforum, posted there on 26th September:



Sr.Horn said:


> This is the new tramway model for the Toden Arakawa Line. The unit is manufactured by Alna Sharyo, an small company from Osaka focused in tramways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the design is classic: boxy, with a _kawai_ moquette, an incorpores new elements like 15'' monitors or LED lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/article/topic/entry-486.html
Click to expand...

Very nice model


----------



## sacto7654

And to think that they nearly shut down the tram operation of what became the Toden Arakawa Line in the 1960's. The only reason why they never shut it down was that part of Tokyo was not well-served by subway or commuter rail at the time, and shutting it down would have created commuting problems. Today, this is the only true trolley line left in Tokyo, since the Tokyu Setagaya Line runs on its own dedicated right of way with essentially no street running.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Keio inspector train "DAX" and Keio 8000-series "TAKAO promotion"*

Keio Railway presented its new inspector train KuYa 900 "DAX" (Dynamic Analytical eXpress). This is a three cars set based on 9000 series. 



















Source: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2015/09/24/515/


"DAX":







_____________

On September 30 Keio Railway has started the operations of the repainted 8000 series in green (like retired 2000 series). This train is used by the "TAKAO promotion" campaign.









Wikipedia Keio 2000 Series 1956 - 2000

Mount Takao is a famous spot west Tokyo with many trails, temples and perfect for a day trip. Also, a couple of different transit systems are available to be used there:






The train painted in green incorpores the silhouette of the Mount Takao in four colors representing the four seasons of the year.














































Source: http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/headline/entry-492.html / http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2015/09/30/515/


8000 series "Takao promotion":


----------



## zidar fr

Hi everybody, I have completed an update of my Tokyo map enlarging the layout.
A lot of time spent and a lot of work but hey here it is 

The area pictured on the map now comprises a more or less *15km radius *around the Imperial palace.

It shows all metro lines but also a fair bit of Private operators networks.

*Thru trains* are a lighter shade of the corresponding metro line color placed next to the commuter line.

For some commuter lines that are entirely merged with a metro line (Den en Toshi, Toyoko, Tobu Rapid...) the line is continuous with the metro line color prevailing. ex: Den-en-Toshi is light purple (lighter than Hanzomon) instead of green.

Metro lines have vivid colors whereas JR East and other private have pastel colors for the sake of an information hierarchy and depth of reading.

*Yamanote* line is simplified in a regular rectangulare shape with rounded corners.

*Oedo line* is perfectly symmetrical, Shinjuku and Marunouchi lines are equally offset from it.

I added some landscape features for orientation purpose: the Imperial Palace in the center of the map + some rivers and the sea

Fast services are shown only on the metro lines (Fukutoshin and Tozai) since these are exceptions in the metro system.










You can see the detailed map here:

http://www.inat.fr/metro/tokyo/

-


----------



## starrwulfe

SamuraiBlue said:


> Wasn't this initiated already?
> I remember a platform extension program at Tsunashima station a few years ago.


Yes, they extended the platforms of the express stations only. All local only stations are still only for 8 cars trains.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Saitama New Shuttle orange 2020 debut!*

The second set in orange of the new 2020 series entered in service last February 2.










The new trains where introduced in November 2015 with the first in green.

It replaces the 1000 series, which has been operational since the opening in 1983.

http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2016/02/04/379/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Shuttle
http://www.new-shuttle.jp/topics/2016/01/2020-1.html


----------



## cart55free99

i really love rails in japan


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Keisei Oshiage Line continuous grade separation*

With the first 2 km of track elevated between Oshiage and Yahiro stations on the Keisei Oshiage Line. Now, the works are concentrated east Arakawa river with others 2,6 kilometers to elevate between Yotsugi and Aoto (where the Oshiage Line merges with the Kesei Main Line).

First: Keisei Oshiage Line from Oshiage to Yahiro and back totally elevated.





The new section to elevate incorpores the Keisei-Tateishi station and will abolish 11 crossing levels.









In red: to elevate / In orange: elevated

With this important improvement, all the 5,7 kilometers of the Keisei Oshiage Line will be free of crossing levels.



















The Aoto (junction) station is ready since it major reform in the 80s.









Keisei Main Line to the left and top / Oshiage Line down










Aoto Station is served by four tracks and two platforms divided in two levels. Tracks 1 and 2 serves the inbound trains to central Tokyo. Track 1 via the Keisei Oshiage Line, Metro Asakusa Line and Keikyu Main Line (Haneda and Yokohama), while the track 2 is for the trains bound for Nippori and Ueno.










Tracks 3 and 4 serves the outbound trains to Narita.

Works will finish by 2022.

Sources:
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2016/02/post-db19.html
http://www.city.katsushika.lg.jp/kurashi/1000060/1003616/1003754.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keisei_Oshiage_Line


----------



## dimlys1994

On Saturday, new western entrance of Hon-Kawagoe station in Kawagoe, Saitama was opened. Station is operated by Seibu Railway and it's one of three main railway stations in this Kawagoe (the other two are Kawagoe and Kawagoeshi stations). The new west side entrance will improve access for passengers transferring to and from Kawagoeshi station:
http://rail.hobidas.com/news/info/article/post_442.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hon-Kawagoe_Station
http://freepass-nikki.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2016-02-22




























This is eastern entrance of station, until recently it was original main entrance:



















Photos taken from Freepass Nikki blog and Wikipedia


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> On Saturday, new western entrance of Hon-Kawagoe station in Kawagoe, Saitama was opened.


Ah, so that's what that empty lot with the new apartment fronting it was for (I was in the area last year). It's still a walk through narrow residential streets from the Tobu station though.


----------



## 00Zy99

I'm not sure, but it LOOKS like they closed that one last little grade crossing right outside the portal on the Oshiage line. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## towerpower123

Sr.Horn said:


> *Saitama New Shuttle orange 2020 debut!*
> 
> The second set in orange of the new 2020 series entered in service last February 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new trains where introduced in November 2015 with the first in green.
> 
> It replaces the 1000 series, which has been operational since the opening in 1983.
> 
> http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2016/02/04/379/
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Shuttle
> http://www.new-shuttle.jp/topics/2016/01/2020-1.html


That is one of the weirdest looking trains I have seen yet. Cool, nevertheless.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

I wonder why Tokyo doesn't use long trams as those in many cities of Europe. Instead many of them look like PCCs, just some 15 meters long.


----------



## Sopomon

_Night City Dream_ said:


> I wonder why Tokyo doesn't use long trams as those in many cities of Europe. Instead many of them look like PCCs, just some 15 meters long.


The same could be asked of many cities in the US. I'm curious about the answer to this.


----------



## Svartmetall

I'd imagine it's a bit of a Vancouver argument and a bit of a spatial argument. If you're actually talking about trams such as the Setagaya line or Toden Arakawa line.

The Vancouver argument was "short train, high frequency = same capacity as long train, lower frequency" and that was the philosophy that drove the skytrain. The Tokyo tram lines are not that frequented compared to other parts of the network, and yet they serve a vital role in linking certain train lines together. Therefore, small vehicles more often is better than large vehicles less often. Additionally, given space restrictions for on-street running in Tokyo, it makes sense to have smaller vehicles too.

This is just speculation, but it's what I think from looking at them.


----------



## Sr.Horn

> New Yamanote Line train relaunch goes without hitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a second chance to make a good first impression, East Japan Railway Co. relaunched its E235 train on central Tokyo’s Yamanote Line on March 7.
> 
> After experiencing a series of system malfunctions on its first day in operation more than three months ago, the much-hyped model undertook its second “first ride.”
> 
> There was no ceremony this time around, unlike at the official launch last November, but nonetheless, around 200 train enthusiasts gathered on the platform to take the new train that left Osaki Station in Shinagawa Ward at 3:30 p.m.
> 
> ...
> 
> The new model had been much-vaunted for its extra space for wheelchairs and strollers and digital advertising boards ahead of its first launch.
> 
> JR East says the new model will run alongside older trains to make about five trips a day on the loop line for the time being, far fewer than initially scheduled, to ensure that all the glitches are worked out.
> 
> If no more problems arise, the company will start to replace all Yamanote Line trains with the new model in time for the 2020 Tokyo Olympics and Paralympics.


Asahi Shimbun

Footage in HD:


----------



## Svartmetall

I hope this one works out. Of all the lines in Tokyo, the Yamanote is the least capable of having unreliable rolling stock!


----------



## sacto7654

Alas, we still haven't heard when will JR East's Niitsu assembly line start building actual production E235 trainsets....


----------



## flierfy

Svartmetall said:


> I hope this one works out. Of all the lines in Tokyo, the Yamanote is the least capable of having unreliable rolling stock!


Neither can all the other lines in and around major conurbations in Japan afford to deploy unreliable rolling stock. The whole network is a finely tuned clockwork which mustn't be interrupted by any means, not on the Yamanote line nor on any other line.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

sacto7654 said:


> Alas, we still haven't heard when will JR East's Niitsu assembly line start building actual production E235 trainsets....


Given that the target is to replace all E231 trainsets (51 formations) by the Summer Olympics in 2020, and say a replacement rate of 2 trainsets per month, working back we get a start up of mass production somewhere in the middle of 2018. This gives a testing period of two years, which seems prudent, especially given all the tech loaded on these units.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Shinjuku Station south complex*

7 of march was inaugurated the new Miraina Tower Exit and other two exits was renamed on the new Shinjuku Station south complex.

Pink area on the left side. http://www.jreast.co.jp/e/stations/img/map_e/e866.pdf



















Meanwhile they continue the works which seem eternal on the concourse.










The new Miraina Tower exit before the opening right next the stairs to the tracks 1 and 2.










Koshu Kaido exit, formerly known as Southern Terrace.










Now, the exit on the southern part of the complex is called "New South Entrance".









































































Source:
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2016/03/post-4773.html
http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/article/topic/entry-656.html


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Sotetsu 9000 series refurbishment*










Last week, Sagami Railway presented the first 9000 series EMU completely refurbished. This involve new interiors, including leather seat covers on the transverse seating bays, interior lighting that can be adjusted to suit day and night conditions, and a new exterior livery in "Yokohama navy blue" color.


















































































Not only the refurbished trains was presented, also the new uniforms for the company staff. 



















Sotetsu will celebrate its 100 years in December 2017. By 2018 is planned to be completed the JR - Sotetsu link, and by spring 2019 the Sotetsu - Tokyu link.










The "Yokohama navy blue" color will be incorporated in the rest of the fleet.

Source: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2016/03/11/052/
Official: http://www.sotetsu.co.jp/design-pj/



>


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Very nice indeed! The refurbishment looks really classy!

Also, really good to see progress at Shinjuku, thank you for the updates!


----------



## k.k.jetcar

luacstjh98 said:


> Interesting. I wonder why it was dropped though. Was it because of through-running with Tobu and Tokyu (which can probably be dropped, LOL), or the technology at the time not being up to scratch?


It was never intended to be a full implementation, rather, it was a long term test using two or three train sets. The tests were deemed successful, to the extent that stopping occurred within 20 cm of the designated door locations, and regenerative braking was effectively used. Supposedly it attracted visitors from foreign metro operators who came to observe it in action. The lessons learned were implemented in the Nanboku Line starting in 1991.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

starrwulfe said:


> There's also a grade crossing on the Marunouchi line in the same manner I've heard as well. At any rate, it would take a massive infrastructure upgrading to bring automatic unmanned ops to these lines. But then again the Hibiya line actually can run unmanned (and did so at various times in the 70's)


It appears that the Marunouchi Line at least will have its capacity issues addressed by implementation of CBTC (with moving blocks) by the end of FY2022.
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2016/804.html


----------



## luacstjh98

And I presume CBTC will also come with new stock to replace the 02s?

After all, the 01s are already being replaced, and the 02s are just a few years younger...


----------



## 00Zy99

Apparently the 02 series is going to be rehabbed. I'm quite surprised, myself.


----------



## luacstjh98

Are you serious? Its 01 and 03 series siblings are already being shown the door - though the decision to keep the 02s around probably has something to do with the retrofitting of PMSM motors.

Though I wonder why they aren't being replaced with a more future proof design - the Marunouchi does get some pretty high loads as an inner-city line, after all...


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
Marunouchi Line will have new rolling stock introduced starting in 2018, with all 53 sets being delivered by 2022. Third rail voltage will be raised to 750v DC. As mentioned earlier, CBTC will also be installed.
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2016/03/29/512/


----------



## luacstjh98

I'll try to make sense of that article with my elementary Japanese:


Replacement of trains on Ginza, Chiyoda, Hibiya and Marunouchi lines are scheduled for completion in 2016, 2017, 2020 and 2022 respectively
Through services from Marunouchi line Honancho branch to Ikebukuro are planned to start in 2019
Marunouchi line voltage will be increased to 750V, CBTC by 2022
Refurbishments of existing Tozai Line stock to be completed by 2021. There's also something else I can't seem to make out (something to do with wide doors)
Tozai Line: Improvements to a crossover between Ichigaya and Kudanshita, along with renovation works to Kayabacho, Kiba, and Minami-Sunamachi stations to cope with increasing load.
Namboku Line trains to receive visual revamp and lengthened to 8 cars
Expansion of Kita-Ayase station to take 10-car trains, longer trains will start serving the station in 2018
Ginza Line Shibuya station to receive new platforms as part of overall station renewal
Ginza Line terminating crossover at Asakusa station to also be improved, so more trains can run between Ueno and Asakusa in 2020
Shimbashi station upgrade to be completed by 2022 (?)
A new interchange will be opened between Ningyocho station (Hibiya, Toei Asakusa lines) and Suitengumae station (Hanzomon line). New ticket machines will also be introduced there (?)

Well, I may have gotten things wrong, so please advise.


----------



## 00Zy99

This explains how I read about them only doing a refurbishment of the Marunouchi Line trains about 2-3 years ago. They were extending the life cycle to 2022.


----------



## starrwulfe

*JR East to add station IDs to all Tokyo area stations starting mid 2016*





> East Japan Railway Co. will begin allocating alphanumeric codes to stations in the Tokyo area in a bid to make it easier for foreign visitors to navigate one of the world’s most complicated network of rail lines, company sources said Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Commonly called JR East, the rail operator will start updating station signboards and other displays by the end of this year ahead of the 2020 Tokyo Olympics and Paralympics, the sources said.
> 
> 
> 
> JR East will be joining Tokyo Metro Co. and other railway companies in the metropolis that have already introduced such station numbering. Stations under JR Shikoku and those of JR Hokkaido were given letters and numbers in 2006 and 2007, respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> Tokyo Metro, which operates nine subway lines, adopted the display system in 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> Each line is given a specific color, such as orange for the Ginza Line and red for the Marunouchi Line. The color is then combined with a specific letter signifying the subway line and a number given to each station. For example, Ueno Station on the Ginza Line, is “G16″ inside an orange circle, with “G” signifying the Ginza Line. JR East is expected to use a similar display method.
> 
> 
> 
> The display is helpful for foreigners who are not familiar with the Japanese language.
> 
> 
> 
> A 31-year-old Swedish woman who works in Tokyo said it is difficult for her to remember the Japanese station names. When her friends visit her from Sweden, she explains the stations by referring to them using the letters and numbers, she said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _via Japan Times_




Sent from mTalk


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
A bit of an aside, but I was in Kansai this past week, and the quantity of English recorded announcements on trains has really increased, to a level of (much) more than Japanese on some services. After a while it gets grating, frankly. OTOH I got on a Kintetsu Nara Line morning rush service inbound to Osaka and it had no English announcements (and no Japanese either, other than the guard announcing the stops in a low voice)- such blessed silence:lol:


----------



## Svartmetall

You are actually not the only person I have heard complain about overannouncement on trains in Japan. A guy who I follow on YouTube who has been in Japan since the 80s frequently laments the amount of announcements on trains. Hopefully they won't start including Mandarin as well as that would mean the announcement would fill the entire gap between stations.


----------



## 00Zy99

They already have, I think, on the Seibu, and it does indeed fill the whole gap between some stations.


----------



## sacto7654

k.k.jetcar said:


> ^^
> A bit of an aside, but I was in Kansai this past week, and the quantity of English recorded announcements on trains has really increased, to a level of (much) more than Japanese on some services. After a while it gets grating, frankly. OTOH I got on a Kintetsu Nara Line morning rush service inbound to Osaka and it had no English announcements (and no Japanese either, other than the guard announcing the stops in a low voice)- such blessed silence:lol:


But on what trains, though? I understand for Keihan and the Hankyu trains that go between Kyoto and Osaka, but I've never heard English announcements on JR West trains in the Osaka area outside of the _Haruka_ limited express and the _kaisoku_ trains that travel to and from Kansai International Airport. I believe that when the 323 Series EMU replaces the aging 103 and 201 series EMU's on the Osaka Loop Line, they will have announcements in both Japanese and English?


----------



## castermaild55

A large bus station opens in Shinjuku as of April 4th 2016 

Busta Shinjuku バスタ新宿, a new bus/taxi station is opened at the South Exit (Minamiguchi) of Shinjuku Station, where the bus/taxi stands dotted around Shinjuku Train Station are centralized in one site.

One thing you have to be careful of is that some buses depart from the depot as before until the entire relocation is completed (in May). If you are planning to travel from Shinjuku by express bus, be sure and take into account that you might need time to look for your bus stand.



The Busta Shinjuku is a 4-stage building that includes;
4F: Express Bus Terminal
3F: Taxi Terminal, Tourist Info Office, Community bus stand 
2F (=First Floor): Entrance, South exit of JR Shinjuku Station
1F(=Ground Floor): Rail tracks

The bus depot for express buses bound for major tourist destinations, such as Mt.Fuji, Kamikochi, Hakone and Izu, are located at West Exit of JR Shinjuku Station, However, the depot is relocated to Basta Shinjuku at South Exit of JR Shinjuku Station
Also, the time table of bus services will be revised from April 4th 2016



















more than 1600 buses Arrival and departure　in a day
































http://blog.goo.ne.jp/midorigf2/e/b1132d6d31bbe677cd10bca62cefbb2a






it used to be like this


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Sounds great! Tokyo deserve a great and efficient highway bus terminal! 

Keio Highway Terminal and JR Bus Shinjuku Bus Terminal were two shames.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*JR East will introduce the alphanumeric system on 276 stations in Tokyo area*










East Japan Railway announced on April 6th the implementation of the alphanumeric station code system by 2020. Also a three letters code for major stations in Tokyo metropolitan area.

Chinese and Korean will be incorporated in all the station names and signals.

Changes on signals will start next 1st of October.









JT - Tokaido Line
JO - Yokosuka Line
JK - Keihin-Tohoku Line
JH - Yokohama Line
JN - Nambu Line
JI - Tsurumi Line
JY - Yamanote Line
JC - Chuo (Rapid) Line
JB - Chuo-Sobu Line
JU - Utsunomiya Line
JA - Saikyo Line
JJ - Joban Line
JL - Joban Line (Local)
JE - Keiyo Line
JM - Musashino Line
JS - Shonan-Shinjuku Line









TYO- Tokyo
KND- Kanda
AKB - Akihabara
UEN - Ueno
NPR - Nippori
IKB - Ikebukuro
SJK - Shinjuku
SBY - Shibuya
EBS - Ebisu
OSK - Osaki
SGW - Shinagawa
HMC - Hamamatsucho
ABN - Akabane
URW - Urawa
OMY - Omiya
OFN - Ofuna
TTK - Totsuka
YHM - Yokohama
MKG - Musashi-Kosugi
KWS - Kawasaki

More details: http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2016/20160402.pdf


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

Sr.Horn said:


> AKB - Akihabara


I wonder why they chose that particular combination of letters.


----------



## sacto7654

Gag Halfrunt said:


> I wonder why they chose that particular combination of letters.


Well, it is a convenient abbreviation of the English name _Akihabara_. Besides, _Akihabara_ is often shortened by the Tokyo locals to _Akiba_, so....


----------



## starrwulfe

...bout dang time! 

Really hard telling folks to take the Chuo rapid to ochanomizu and change to the Chuo-Sobu Local, then change again at Kinshicho for the Sobu Rapid.

Now I can just say take the "JC" to the "JB" then the "JO"

😸😸😝😝


----------



## zidar fr

Maybe they should use 3 letters for each line, J + 2 letters.
Less ambiguity and more combinations.

What will be the names for *Sobu Line (Rapid)* and *Ueno-Tokyo Line* in a 2 letter nomenclature?
Letters U, T, S, B are already taken.

I guess Sobu Line (Rapid) will be *JO* as a continuation of Yokosuka Line and Ueno-Tokyo Line will overtake the Tokaido Line's* JT*. Anyway the number of relevant letter combinations seems pretty limited.

There is a number of other lines that can be considered spurs of main lines...or not

(JC) Ome 
(JC) Itsukaichi 

(JO) Narita 

(JE/JO) Uchibo 
(JE/JO) Sotobo 
(JE/JO) Togane 

(JT) Takasaki 
(JT) Mito 
(JT) Joetsu 
(JT) Ryomo 
(JT) Nikko 

(JA) Kawagoe
(JA) Sagami

(?) Hachiko

If they are treated as spur lines, station numbering will be hell, if they are treated as separate lines it will be tricky to find relevant letters for them.


----------



## Momo1435

JR East revealed images for the new Yamanote Line station between Shinagawa & Tamachi. It will be a bit different then the earlier images suggested, there won't be a extra large canopy. But the roof, a construction of steel, wood and glass does look promising. 

http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2016/20160903.pdf

It's tentatively named Shinagawa New Station 「品川新駅」


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
That's a nice design, though I still wonder about all that glass producing a greenhouse effect- Tokyu and Hanshin's recent above-ground station designs use thin but opaque materials for roofing. They also have to be careful about the possible placement of that road adjacent to the station, and constant automobile traffic noise echoing into such a large open space.


----------



## starrwulfe

Momo1435 said:


> JR East revealed images for the new Yamanote Line station between Shinagawa & Tamachi. It will be a bit different then the earlier images suggested, there won't be a extra large canopy. But the roof, a construction of steel, wood and glass does look promising.





k.k.jetcar said:


> ^^
> 
> That's a nice design, though I still wonder about all that glass producing a greenhouse effect-




The roof appears to be a fabric tonneau-like canopy so I would think they will incorporate the same kinds of measures used at other stations to mitigate overheating in summer. Kokusai-tenjijou station on the Rinkai line has skylights all over, but has enough ventilation and a high ceiling as well. 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## starrwulfe

* Tokyo Metro 13000 series arrives at Minami Senju Yards *












Last year, we learned Tokyo Metro and Tobu Railway had placed a combined order for replacement trains for the Hibiya/Skytree lines. Kinki Sharyo released the first set in the Tokyo Metro version of the series (13001F) in mid-August and it was shown off on August 31st.























The cars are 20 meters, longer than their 03 series predecessors which are 18 meters long. Because of this, the newer trains will run in 7 car consists instead of 8. The new trains also have 4 doors per side, not 3. 



























All destination signage is done in LED matrix and for the first time, will also show the terminal station's numbering code as well. 
















Also never before seen, 3 LCD panels instead of the usual 2 are going above the doors.





























The interior sports all the latest amenities such as plexiglass for the end car doors, bench seating partitions and package shelves. There's also lots of space for wheelchairs and baby strollers along with all-LED lighting for the cabin...


















...As well as the head/tail lamps.




















And if you've ever heard the sound the wheels make as they grind into the curve just north of Roppongi Station, you'll love this: Steerable Bogies. Just like the Ginza Line's new 1000 series trains!




















From this point, the new set will be in non-revenue testing for a few months and should enter passenger service sometime before March 2017. Tokyo Metro's 03 series as well as Tobu's 20000 series will be phased out as the new vehicles come into service, with total replacement happening in 2019, coinsiding with the overhaul of the Hibiya Line's stations including adding platform screen doors. 

























Here's what the Tobu 70000 series will look like too. Should see the first one in real life any day now...


----------



## Svartmetall

Awesome! I actually tried to look out to see if the Hibiya line had any new stock running while I was there, didn't realise it hadn't arrived at the yard yet. A shame, I really wanted to see some. 

Love the new Ginza line stock, though. Didn't see them last time I was there (2012) but my wife did (2015) and nearly all the stock now appears to be the new stock, which is great for the line.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

This new Shinagawa New Station will be built in a large empty lot near current Shinagawa Station?


----------



## 00Zy99

starrwulfe said:


> The roof appears to be a fabric tonneau-like canopy so I would think they will incorporate the same kinds of measures used at other stations to mitigate overheating in summer. Kokusai-tenjijou station on the Rinkai line has skylights all over, but has enough ventilation and a high ceiling as well.
> 
> Sent from mTalk


As someone who earlier spent 12 minutes on a cramped 80 year-old underground platform with mainline trains running in and out, I can attest that high ceilings are good for not having huge amounts of heat.

What does the emoji mean, by the way?


----------



## Heavenly Field

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> This new Shinagawa New Station will be built in a large empty lot near current Shinagawa Station?


Yes, JR will restructure the rail yard between Shinagawa and Tamachi, move the Yamanote and Keihin Tohoku Line tracks over 100 metes or so to the east, and redevelop the land freed up on the west side. The new station will be located about 900 meters north of current Shinagawa Station and serve the new development area.

Found a map:









Source: http://kenplatz.nikkeibp.co.jp/article/knp/news/20140603/665350/

The new station in red, the redevelopment area in pink.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Ah, it is so good! Shinagawa will be also the terminus for Chuo Shinkansen. 

Are there plans to a link between Shinagawa New Station and Toei Subway Sengakuji Station?


----------



## Heavenly Field

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Are there plans to a link between Shinagawa New Station and Toei Subway Sengakuji Station?


That seems to be the plan. Tokyo Gov't also wants to expand Sengakuji Station to make sure it can handle the extra traffic.


----------



## starrwulfe

00Zy99 said:


> What does the emoji mean, by the way?


It means "OK" where I'm from


----------



## quashlo

Short news roundup to see if I can get back into my flow… It’s definitely been a while!

*Estimated cost of proposed Muraoka Station rise by 50%*
https://news.nifty.com/article/domestic/society/12152-196824/

The estimated construction cost of the new Muraoka Station proposed between Ōfuna and Fujisawa on JR East’s Tōkaidō Line are expected to rise by almost 50% to ¥15.5 billion. The jump in costs is a result of a rise in the cost of labor, construction materials, and electrical work and other factors, including a 2013 geotech survey that showed much poorer soil conditions than originally expected, necessitating new piledriving work. The new cost also reflects construction management costs, which were not included in the previous estimate, but does not include expenses to reimburse JR for needed systems renovation work to accommodate the station, costs that were included in the previous estimate. As a result, the estimated cost is expected to rise further. As a “petition station” (請願駅), the construction cost of the new station would be footed entirely by local governments (Fujisawa City and Kamakura City).

The new costs were revealed by JR East, which was selected by a liaison committee of the two cities and Kanagawa Prefecture to assist in planning and design of the station. The original cost of the station was estimated in a study completed in FY2010 by a JR East-affiliated company at ¥10.9 billion for an island platform design and ¥9.90 billion for a side platform design. Estimated average daily ridership was 93,000.

JR East itself was tapped for the latest study, which revised the station’s ridership projections down to 65,800 passengers daily and downsized the design of the station building, platform, and public passage. Despite these cost-saving measures, the estimated construction cost was revised upwards to ¥15.6–15.9 billion for an island platform design and ¥15.5 billion for a side platform design.

The current geotechnical survey data is still limited at this time, and the liaison committee plans to continue more detailed studies and consider further value engineering. The station is proposed on a site in Muraoka Higashi, Fujisawa City (藤沢市村岡東) originally home to JNR’s Shōnan Freight Terminal, and is being considered in conjunction with joint development of Fujisawa City’s 9.6-hectare Muraoka district and Kamakura City’s 32.6-hectare Fukasawa (深沢) district. Kanagawa Prefecture is also assisting from the perspective of regional land use planning, while JR East is participating in the liaison committee as an observer.


----------



## quashlo

*New test to use subway for freight transport*

Tōkyō Metro, Tōbu Railway, and three freight delivery companies—Sagawa Express (佐川急便), Japan Post (日本郵便), and Yamato Transport (ヤマト運輸)—are participating.






The test will load small and medium-sized parcels in cardboard boxes onto the last car of non-revenue Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line trains running through central Tōkyō between Shin-Kiba Yard in Kōtō Ward and Wakōshi Yard in Saitama Prefecture. The test will also include early-morning offloading at Ginza Itchōme Station. The test will be conducted a total of 10 times until mid-October to help determine the feasibility of using passenger railways for small-scale freight transport without disrupting regular passenger train service. Benefits of the program could include reduced traffic congestion and carbon dioxide emissions, as well as resolving a shortage in truck drivers. This solution would also provide an alternative in the event that restrictions are placed on truck access into and out of central Tōkyō during the 2020 Summer Olympics.


----------



## quashlo

*Sneak peek at new Seibu 40000 series being manufactured by Kawasaki*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2016/09/08/436/

Most interesting feature is that a portion of the trains will have seating that can be rotated between transverse and longitudinal layouts, allowing them to be operated both “subway”-style for Yūrakuchō Line through-services and “commuter”-style for premium-fare limited express through-services on weekends across the Seibu Chichibu Line / Ikebukuro Line, Fukutoshin Line, Tōkyū Tōyoko Line, and Minato Mirai Line (about 120 km total distance one-way). The trains could also feasibly be used in transverse layouts as limited express services targeting commuters who want a seat. This will be the first premium-fare reserved-seat service to be operated by Tōkyū or the Minato Mirai Line, and Seibu’s first time doing reserved-seating using standard “urban”-style stock (as opposed to the traditional “limited express” stock).

There is also a standing-only zone for passengers in wheelchairs, with strollers, or with luggage; new Sharp Plasmacluster® air purifiers; new dual-screen LCD units above each door (left-side screen will be Seibu’s “Smile Vision” programming featuring ads, news, weather, and other content); cup holders; and one electrical outlet for each two seats (primarily for use in transverse seating configuration). The hanging ads typically seen down the center of the train ceiling have also been replaced with JR West-style LCD units.

For longer-distance travelers, there is also a fully-accessible restroom with diaper-changing table in Car 4, and for travelers visiting Japan from overseas, there is free Wi-Fi, Seibu’s second stock with this feature after the 10000 series _Red Arrow_ limited express.

A total of eight 10-car formations will be introduced by FY2019.


----------



## quashlo

*Transport Council submits report on Utsunomiya LRT*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tochigi/list/201609/CK2016090902000177.html

On September 8, the national government’s Transport Council (運輸審議会) submitted its staff report on the proposed Utsunomiya LRT project to the Minister of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism with a recommendation to approve the project. The MLIT is expected to approve the project, marking a major milestone in Utsunomiya City’s efforts to introduce a modern light rail line.

The report recognizes the benefits the project would bring to revitalizing local public transit and affirmed that the project’s ridership projections (with an estimated 13,000 passengers daily) and balance sheet (showing the line could break even on operating costs in its second year) were sound. While some residents criticized the ¥45.8 billion pricetag for the project, the report concluded that the project could be delivered within the proposed budget and that moving forward with the project was both necessary and appropriate for the public benefit. In light of comments opposing the project from attendees of a July public hearing on the project, the report also includes recommendations on targeted outreach with local residents and landowners and ensuring safety along the line.

The city will now file for construction plan and urban planning project approvals with the national government and Tochigi Prefecture. If approved, construction could begin by the end of this fiscal year, as originally envisioned.

Utsunomiya City, Haga Town (芳賀町), and third-sector operator Utsunomiya Light Rail (宇都宮ライトレール) are jointly leading the project, which will extend 14.6 km from the East Exit of JR Utsunomiya Station to Haga Town through the Utsunomiya Technopolis Center (宇都宮テクノポリスセンター) and Haga Town’s Takanezawa Industrial Park (高根沢工業団地), with a target opening in FY2019. The line will feature 19 stops and will be fully double-tracked, with 5.1 km of the route in an exclusive alignment free of automobile traffic. This would be Japan’s first example of an all-new LRT system being introduced into an area that never had streetcars historically.










Recent news report related to the project:






Simple visual simulation of the line produced by the city:


----------



## quashlo

*Suica will begin accepting Apple Pay starting in October*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2016/20160906.pdf

Passengers with domestic iPhone 7, iPhone 7 Plus, or Apple Watch Series 2 devices will be able to tap their device to Suica card readers in lieu of a Suica card. These devices already feature FeliCa chips, so passengers simply tap their Suica card to their iPhone, transmitting the card’s information onto the device. Passengers will also be able to load multiple Suica cards onto their device, allowing them to choose which cards they want to use. Charging Suica cards with additional value will also be possible using the credit card (Amex, MC, JCV, or JR East’s View Card) tied to the Apple Pay account.

Coverage includes all 4,789 train stations, 30,000 buses, and 360,000 stores across Japan in the Suica program.

Bloomberg News report from last month:
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-iphone-for-japan-with-tap-to-pay-for-subways

Hopefully this is only the first step and that other major phone manufacturers and IC card systems eventually join.


----------



## Svartmetall

I have definitely missed this level of news. Fantastic updates and also very happy to hear that the Utsunomiya light rail seems to be far more advanced in plannning that I thought.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Yeah, likewise. Quashlo has outdone himself again with his reporting. :applause:

With the Seibu 40000 series, did I see "air purifiers" on board each car?  As for the seats being able to be transformed from transverse to longitudinal layouts, that is something really new to me, allowing flexibility and comfort to merge beautifully between subway use and regional rail. Truly cutting edge and innovative, I must say.


----------



## 00Zy99

Tobu pioneered the seat trick on the TJ Liner a while back.

But more importantly:

ALL HAIL LORD QUASHLO THE MAGNIFICENT IN HIS TRIUMPHANT RETURN!!!!

All posters must now lower their heads in deference and apology.

And Lo! For an Era Of Great Posting is upon our unworthy souls!


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Welcome back! Glad you're active again 



quashlo said:


> Short news roundup to see if I can get back into my flow… It’s definitely been a while!


----------



## starrwulfe

QUASHLO IS BACK!!!!!!!


YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

quashlo said:


> *New test to use subway for freight transport*
> 
> Tōkyō Metro, Tōbu Railway, and three freight delivery companies—Sagawa Express (佐川急便), Japan Post (日本郵便), and Yamato Transport (ヤマト運輸)—are participating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The test will load small and medium-sized parcels in cardboard boxes onto the last car of non-revenue Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line trains running through central Tōkyō between Shin-Kiba Yard in Kōtō Ward and Wakōshi Yard in Saitama Prefecture. The test will also include early-morning offloading at Ginza Itchōme Station. The test will be conducted a total of 10 times until mid-October to help determine the feasibility of using passenger railways for small-scale freight transport without disrupting regular passenger train service. Benefits of the program could include reduced traffic congestion and carbon dioxide emissions, as well as resolving a shortage in truck drivers. This solution would also provide an alternative in the event that restrictions are placed on truck access into and out of central Tōkyō during the 2020 Summer Olympics.


Only for curiosity... In the early years of 20th Century, London Underground and Buenos Aires Subte had freight trains running on subway lines.

This system proposed by Tokyo Metro and Yamato could be interesting for São Paulo Metropolis.


----------



## 00Zy99

New York and many other cities used streetcars, and Chicago had its own dedicated freight tunnel system.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

There was a project called _Sotetsu JR Link Line_, a new connection between Sagami Railway and Tokaido Freight Line in Yokohama. With this project, Sotetsu trains could operate from west side of Yokohama to Shinjuku Station via Yokosuka Line. 

Are there any news about it?


----------



## quashlo

Thanks for the support, guys... Glad to see that the community here is still alive—much thanks to everyone who contributed posts and kept things together and moving. 



Rodalvesdepaula said:


> There was a project called _Sotetsu JR Link Line_, a new connection between Sagami Railway and Tokaido Freight Line in Yokohama...
> 
> Are there any news about it?


They're working on it, but completion will likely be pushed back due to difficulties with land acquisition and soil conditions:

*Project to connect Sōtetsu with Tōkyū, JR delayed by as much as 3½ years*
http://www.asahi.com/articles/ASJ8V5JH6J8VULOB00V.html

The Japan Railway Construction, Transport and Techonology Agency (JRTT) announced on August 26 that the start of through-services between Yokohama’s Sagami Railway (Sōtetsu) and central Tōkyō operators Tōkyū and JR East would be delayed by as much as 3½ years. The delays will increase the cost of the project by about ¥128.3 billion, likely bringing the total costs to over ¥400 billion.

The projects involve connecting Sōtetsu’s Nishiya Station and the Tōkaidō Freight Line with a new set of tracks and constructing a new station at Hazawa (羽沢). From Hazawa, another set of tracks would connect Hazawa Station with Hiyoshi Station on the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line and Meguro Line via a new station at Shin-Yokohama. The projects will make it possible to easily reach central Tōkyō from central Kanagawa Prefecture without the need to pass through Yokohama Station.

The Sōtetsu–JR connection was originally scheduled to open in FY2018, followed by the Sōtetsu–Tōkyū connection in April 2019. Because of difficulties with land acquisition and poorer soil conditions than expected, requiring ground improvement, the openings will be pushed out to the latter half of FY2019 for the Sōtetsu–JR connection and the latter half of FY2022 for the Sōtetsu–Tōkyū connection.

The original project cost estimate of ¥273.9 billion is also expected to increase to ¥402.2 billion as a result of the project delays and the increased cost of construction materials. The costs are being split in thirds among the national government, the JRTT, and local governments (Kanagawa Prefecture and Yokohama City).










Cab view of the construction work near Nishiya (2016.08.08):






Stationary view (2016.09.04):


----------



## quashlo

fieldsofdreams said:


> As for the seats being able to be transformed from transverse to longitudinal layouts, that is something really new to me, allowing flexibility and comfort to merge beautifully between subway use and regional rail. Truly cutting edge and innovative, I must say.


This is not so uncommon in Japan, although it is most certainly not typical... As 00zy99 mentioned, Tōbu uses this arrangement on its 50090 series, which they use on the _TJ Liner_:






And before Tōbu was Kintetsu:






And before Kintetsu was JNR, which tested this type of system in the early 70s but never did anything with it. The new Keiō 5000 series will also use a similar type of system when it enters service in 2018. Both Keiō and Seibu are likely replicating Tōbu's approach, though, and will probably do this as a "liner"-type service where commuters can choose to pay a little extra to have a seat that faces forward on an uncrowded train.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I really wish that flexibility in seating can be done on board American trains, especially with BART. I really love that concept myself that I would love to study how that can be done here.


----------



## quashlo

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> This system proposed by Tokyo Metro and Yamato could be interesting for São Paulo Metropolis.


As long as it's off-peak and it's just small deliveries like parcels and mail seems, then it doesn't seem problematic, and may even be "compatible" or "complementary". Even the far shoulders of the peak period might work because many trains need to deadhead to or from yards anyways. I think here the problem would be just making sure that the items could be loaded or offloaded quickly without disrupting regular passenger service—most subway stations are simple two-track layouts and the ones that are larger typically need the additional tracks for passes or meets.

Anything much larger than parcels in bulk or volume—i.e., what we might typically associate with freight—seems somewhat problematic, since none of the trains or stations would be designed to handle that in terms of being able to quickly load from or off-load onto the platform and then have it sit there until someone can process it, much less be able to move it up or down to street level. Even in the news video, there was a fair amount of manpower involved.

Going yard-to-yard, which appears to be the main thing they are experimenting with in this trial, avoids most of these issues and actually seems like a feasible option, though, if the goal is avoiding congestion in the center of the city and reducing emissions.


----------



## starrwulfe

The timetable for the Sōtetsu subway through the Shin-Yokohama area being pushed back is a little bad, but things around Hiyoshi station are still on track it seems.






The north side of the platforms that housed a closed off equipment room and HVAC equipment for the shopping mall above the station has been relocated and the Meguro Line platforms have been moved up by about 60 meters.

This is so the layover tracks can be bought closer into the station because the tracks for the Toyoko line need to be pushed over into the center of the right-of-way at the south end of the station so the inclines for the tunnel portals can be built.


----------



## luacstjh98

Wait, so will Sotetsu trains run through to the Shonan-Shinjuku Line, or will they only allow passenger interchange at Hazawa, with trains running all the way to Nishi-takashimadaira or the Saitama Rapid Railway?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

luacstjh98 said:


> Wait, so will Sotetsu trains run through to the Shonan-Shinjuku Line, or will they only allow passenger interchange at Hazawa, with trains running all the way to Nishi-takashimadaira or the Saitama Rapid Railway?


Both, but the service frequency will be much higher on the Sotetsu-Tokyu link (10-14 tph peak, 4-6 tph offpeak), compared to the link with JR East (4 tph peak, 2-3 tph offpeak). Sotetsu is betting its future on these links to drive growth, and is currently building new high rise housing such as adjacent to Futamatagawa Station to attract buyers who will use Sotetsu train services to get to work in the urban core.


----------



## starrwulfe

luacstjh98 said:


> Wait, so will Sotetsu trains run through to the Shonan-Shinjuku Line, or will they only allow passenger interchange at Hazawa, with trains running all the way to Nishi-takashimadaira or the Saitama Rapid Railway?


They will interline and through run onto JR tracks at Hazawa. 

What trains from JR will be through routed is a mystery though; Sōtetsu platforms can only handle 10 car trains and Shonan-Shinjuku trains are 15 cars while Yokohama line trains are 12. Also don't forget those double-decker green cars too. 

Instead I could see them changing all the Saikyo Line trains that currently end at Shinjuku to continue onwards to Osaki, then onto Yokohama line tracks that way. Saikyo Line trains are only 10 or 8 cars IIRC.

On the other side of town, instead of Tokaido Line trains, they could reroute some of the Joban local line trains that end at Ueno further down the Ueno-Tokyo line and onto Yokosuka lime tracks at Shinagawa, since there's already 10 car trains that don't have green cars in their consists on that line. These are usually locals that end up on Tokyo Metro Chiyoda and Odakyu Odawara lines as well.

Sōtetsu's 10000 series are carbon copies of JR East's E233s so there's no issue there except maybe the motorman uses a T-stick instead of the left-hand throttle like JR so some training will be needed there. 

Just thinking out loud folks!


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

I believe JR East trains will not run on Sagami Railway Line when the Sotetsu-JR link is ready to use. Only Sotetsu trains for Shibuya will use this new line.


----------



## luacstjh98

starrwulfe said:


> They will interline and through run onto JR tracks at Hazawa.
> 
> What trains from JR will be through routed is a mystery though; Sōtetsu platforms can only handle 10 car trains and Shonan-Shinjuku trains are 15 cars while Yokohama line trains are 12. Also don't forget those double-decker green cars too.
> 
> Instead I could see them changing all the Saikyo Line trains that currently end at Shinjuku to continue onwards to Osaki, then onto Yokohama line tracks that way. Saikyo Line trains are only 10 or 8 cars IIRC.
> 
> On the other side of town, instead of Tokaido Line trains, they could reroute some of the Joban local line trains that end at Ueno further down the Ueno-Tokyo line and onto Yokosuka lime tracks at Shinagawa, since there's already 10 car trains that don't have green cars in their consists on that line. These are usually locals that end up on Tokyo Metro Chiyoda and Odakyu Odawara lines as well.
> 
> Sōtetsu's 10000 series are carbon copies of JR East's E233s so there's no issue there except maybe the motorman uses a T-stick instead of the left-hand throttle like JR so some training will be needed there.
> 
> Just thinking out loud folks!


I was under the impression Shonan-Shinjuku Line trains are 10+5 car consists. So maybe the back 5 turn around at Hazawa, while the front 10 continue to Sotetsu, either with green car income on that section turned over to Sotetsu or something. But platform edge gates...

Or the 10-car set can turn at Hazawa, with the 5-car set waiting for another 5-car set to form a 10-car set for Sotetsu.

Extending Saikyo Line trains are also an option, but in that case I'd rather the rapids continue to Sotetsu while the locals serve the Rinkai Line. Or lastly, only Sotetsu trains continue onto the JR network and turn around at Shinjuku or Ikebukuro.

As for the Tokyu link, if Sotetsu runs 10 cars and the Meguro Line 6 cars, will new 6-car sets be procured to run onto Tokyu/Toei, or will Tokyu/Toei also be extending their platforms to take 10-car sets? Or will they all connect to the Toyoko Line instead?


----------



## starrwulfe

All Meguro Line platforms (along with Namboku, Mita and Saitama Lines) can be retrofitted easily to handle 8 car trains (platform doors are there, just not operational.) I don't know if they can be bumped to 10 cars though...

Some stations like Hiyoshi, Musashi-Kosugi and others are easy; they share a long platform with the Toyoko line. Not sure about the rest. 

They will definitely be sending trains up through the Meguro Line though; Toyoko line can't handle additional traffic with its current interlining schedule, And they want to send 10tph into Hiyoshi so I imagine some of those would be trains that would normally start at Kikuna and end at Shibuya or Shinjuku 3-chome on the Toyoko line. 

Also let's not forget that there's a pocket track in the plans for Shin-Yokohama. This means trains will start/terminate there as well, so Sōtetsu won't be getting all those trains either.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
As Starrwulfe mentioned, the Toyoko Line currently is restricted in terms of taking on additional traffic, as there aren't many places where timed overtakes can occur. Tokyu is building a center bi-directional passing track at Yutenji now though, which will help the situation between Jiyugaoka and Shibuya at least.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

quashlo said:


> ...
> Anything much larger than parcels in bulk or volume—i.e., what we might typically associate with freight—seems somewhat problematic, since none of the trains or stations would be designed to handle that in terms of being able to quickly load from or off-load onto the platform and then have it sit there until someone can process it, much less be able to move it up or down to street level. Even in the news video, there was a fair amount of manpower involved.


This kind of service was tested several years ago on the Sapporo City Tozai Line. It was deemed feasible, but not particularly profitable- volume required to be profitable,or at least break even, was deemed to be 1000 to 1500 packages a day, levels which could not be reached. And even if such volume was achieved, it would come against the problem you mentioned, of moving the packages to street level, namely using elevators.


----------



## luacstjh98

k.k.jetcar said:


> ^^
> As Starrwulfe mentioned, the Toyoko Line currently is restricted in terms of taking on additional traffic, as there aren't many places where timed overtakes can occur. Tokyu is building a center bi-directional passing track at Yutenji now though, which will help the situation between Jiyugaoka and Shibuya at least.


IMO they really missed an opportunity with the Fukutoshin Line - it could have been built like the subways in NYC, with four tracks - one pair for F-Liner and express trains, the other for all-stops local trains.

Same can probably be done for the Toyoko Line - reinstate the Mekama Line service, with trains from Meguro continuing onto the Tamagawa Line, and then you have an additional pair of tracks between Tamagawa and Hiyoshi that can be used for overtakes or more.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Quad tracking the Fukutoshin line would have been financially impossible, and likely also engineering-wise- the standard two track bore needed to be shoehorned between/over/under existing lines and other underground obstacles. The New York subway is a very old system that had the luxury (in hindsight) of having such construction built when it was feasible, with cut and cover methods.


----------



## starrwulfe

luacstjh98 said:


> Same can probably be done for the Toyoko Line - reinstate the Mekama Line service, with trains from Meguro continuing onto the Tamagawa Line, and then you have an additional pair of tracks between Tamagawa and Hiyoshi that can be used for overtakes or more.


This is impossible since Tamagawa line trains are all 3 car trains and have super small platforms all the way to Kamata. 
Overtaking already happens at Motosumiyoshi station anyway since there are an outside pair of tracks for Toyoko expresses to use.


----------



## luacstjh98

And also, due to the diversity of the various through-running rolling stock, CBTC isn't an option, right?

---

This is just me thinking out loud, but perhaps the Tamagawa Line could be upgraded for 6-cars as part of a future grade separation project?


----------



## starrwulfe

Each one of the 5 operating company's brand of ATS/ATC is onboard every trainset for thar corridor. So CBTC could go into operation but only on a company-by-company basis. 

As for the Tamagawa line being upgraded, the connections to the Toyoko/Meguro Line exist between Den-en-Chofu and Tamagawa stations already but are used in non revenue situations. The Tamagawa line like it's sister Ikenoue line used to be a tram line that got upgraded, hence the tiny platforms. What will likely happen is if the Kamata-Shin Kamata-Haneda link is built, there will be service coming off the Toyoko/Meguro Lines that will skip all stops on the Tamagawa line except Kamata...If it gets built.


----------



## quashlo

Ironically, the Fukutoshin Line was, in many ways, effectively quad-tracking the Yamanote Line (or more, if you want to include the Saikyō Line)… It was planned and built expressly as a relief line for the Yamanote Line between Ikebukuro and Shibuya.

Regarding the Sōtetsu through-services with JR, the Saikyō Line is definitely a better “match” to Sōtetsu… Both are 10-car formations (Sōtetsu is technically a mix of 8- and 10-car, but basically 100% compatible), and many of the Saikyō Line trains just terminate at Shinjuku currently. The Shōnan‒Shinjuku Line is really more cross-regional in scope, plus the mix of 10- and 15-car formations, with all trains having two green cars sandwiched in, just doesn’t really match well with Sōtetsu’s operations. Same goes for the Yokosuka Line. There’s some stuff floating around the web that the reason they have so many Saikyō Line trains terminating at Shinjuku is because there’s a grade crossing near Yoyogi and that JR is hesitant to run more trains further south because of neighborhood opposition when they first brought passenger service onto the Yamanote Freight Line. Not sure if I believe that—I think the lack of capacity to hold and turn back trains south of Shinjuku seems like more of a legitimate issue.

Anyways, what will be interesting to see is what they do to the existing traffic on the Shōnan‒Shinjuku Line and Yokosuka Line in order to accommodate the Sōtetsu through-services… There is a flat junction at Hebikubo (蛇窪) (and, similar, but less critical ones at Ōsaki and Megurogawa) that complicates train scheduling:










If you look at the schedule at Nishi-Ōi, which is just west of Hebikubo, there is basically nowhere to add a train, as they’ve pretty much reached the limit of ~20 tph for a two-track line with branches and mixed stopping patterns. JR does some really creative timetabling, though, as you can see they try and pair Shōnan‒Shinjuku Line trains in each direction so they pass through Hebikubo at approximately the same time to eliminate conflicts and minimize delays while waiting for the switches to clear:



Code:


NORTHBOUND (departures or passes)            SOUTHBOUND (arrivals / passes)
===========================================  ==============================
 Time  Ln Type            Destination         Time  Ln Type   Destination
====== == ==============  =================  ====== == =====  ===========
                                              0731  SS Local  Ōfuna
 0731  Y  Local           Chiba              
 0739  Y  Local           Tsudanuma           0738  Y  Local  Kurihama
 0742  SS Local           Koganei
(0746) Y  Narita Express  Narita Airport
 0749  Y  Local           Tsudanuma           0748  Y  Local  Zushi
(0752) SS Rapid           Takasaki           (0752) SS Rapid  Hiratsuka
 0755  Y  Airport Narita  Narita Airport      0755  Y  Local  Kurihama
(0758) Y  Shōnan Liner    Tōkyō               0758  Y  Local  Ōfuna
 0800  SS Local           Utsunomiya          0802  SS Local  Ōfuna
 0802  Y  Local           Chiba
 0805  Y  Local           Tsudanuma           0805  Y  Local  Zushi
(0808) SS Rapid           Kagohara            0808  Y  Local  Ōfuna
                                             (0810) SS Rapid  Odawara
 0811  Y  Local           Chiba
(0814) SS Ohayō Liner     Shinjuku
 0817  Y  Local           Chiba               0817  Y  Local  Kurihama
 0820  SS Local           Koganei             0821  SS Local  Ōfuna
 0823  Y  Local           Chiba
(0825) Y  Shōnan Liner    Tōkyō               0825  Y  Local  Zushi
(0828) SS Rapid           Takasaki           (0827) SS Rapid  Kōzu
 0831  Y  Local           Kazusa Ichinomiya   0831  Y  Local  Zushi
(0835) Y  Shōnan Liner    Shinagawa           0834  SS Local  Zushi
 0838  Y  Local           Kimitsu             0837  Y  Local  Ōfuna
                                              0840  Y  Local  Kurihama
 0840  SS Local           Koganei            (0842) SS Rapid  Hiratsuka
(0843) Y  Narita Express  Narita Airport
(0845) SS Ohayō Liner     Shinjuku
                                              0847  Y  Local  Ōfuna
 0849  Y  Local           Tsudanuma
 0851  SS Rapid           Utsunomiya          0850  SS Local  Ōfuna

As long as they hold the total of ~20 tph relatively constant, presumably they might be able to shift some of the slots around among the Yokosuka Line, Shōnan–Shinjuku Line, and Saikyō Line, even increasing the trains to / from Ōsaki and Shibuya by using the scheduling principle above. All Shōnan–Shinjuku Line trains on the Tōkaidō Main Line – Takasaki Line route are already 15 cars during the peaks, but there are still some 10-car trains on the other route (Yokosuka Line – Utsunomiya Line) and 11-car trains on the Yokosuka Line as far as I can tell, so if you take away some slots from these lines and give them to Sōtetsu and the Saikyō Line, they may be able to make some of the remaining trains longer to compensate (assuming they have enough spare 4- and 5-car sets).

The ultimate solution to all of this was a plan called the 大崎短絡線 (Ōsaki Connector) to build a new turnout that would remove the track conflicts at this location but it seems virtually impossible that this will be built in the near-future with all the redevelopment happening at Ōsaki, the tight curves, the existing houses that come right up to the tracks, and the Tōkaidō Shinkasen viaduct overhead.


----------



## quashlo

Found this on YouTube... I think it's old and probably not news to some people, but figured some people might like it since it's actually in English. There is an added bonus of some scenes at last year's MTIJ.


----------



## luacstjh98

I would think that it wouldn't be easy to eliminate the grade crossing at Yoyogi.

Short of suspending all services on the Yamanote Freight Line, while a Ueno-Tokyo-Line-like structure is built to bridge over the Chuo Line tracks and/or Yoyogi Station.

And by the looks of it, I don't think trains can terminate at Osaki either...

EDIT: This is just me thinking, but would it be possible that a link be built through the Osaki Depot, linking Osaki to Oimachi on the Tokaido/Keihin-Tohoku lines, so that Shonan-Shinjuku Line trains can use the Tokaido Line to Yokohama and southward instead?


----------



## quashlo

If you are talking about moving both directions of the Shōnan–Shinjuku Line onto the Tōkaidō Line, that would be difficult, as the Tōkaidō Line schedule is already パンパン (i.e., stuffed). 

There is nowhere to fit the northbound Shōnan–Shinjuku Line trains into the Tōkaidō Line schedule… This is one of the reasons that the Jōban Line trains that actually make it all the way down to Shinagawa in the morning end up sitting at Tamachi all day until the evening rush arrives—there is nowhere to slip them in and have them head back northbound to the Jōban Line until after 9:00 AM or so.

Compare the northbound Tōkaidō Line schedule at Shinagawa, which has ~18 tph during the peak:
http://www.jreast-timetable.jp/1609/timetable/tt0788/0788040.html

With the northbound Jōban Line schedule at Shinagawa, which has a fat three-hour block in the morning with no trains:
http://www.jreast-timetable.jp/1609/timetable/tt0788/0788110.html

The conflict at Hebikubo is just between two directions—_northbound_ Shōnan–Shinjuku Line and _southbound_ Yokosuka Line—so the easiest solution would be something that is targeted to resolve this conflict (i.e., the Ōsaki Connector). Eliminating the conflict allows you to simplify the timetable because the two tracks can be operated fully independently, which may gain you a couple more slots in the schedule (which could then be given to Sōtetsu).

Left is current conditions, right is with the new connector:










This image is from a feasibility study done 10+ years ago by JR that goes into some detail about all of the various constraints: http://library.jsce.or.jp/jsce/open/00061/2005/32-04-0005.pdf.

To minimize impacts to the surrounding neighborhood, they assumed a connection with the smallest, tightest turnout possible, resulting in a 160-m radius curve and 3.5% grade, which would limit speed to 40 km/h. They would still need to keep the flat junction for freight trains, but all passenger service would use the new connection.

As you can see on Google Map aerials, though, the west side of Ōsaki Station has changed dramatically since then due to massive redevelopment, and there are some new mid-rise apartment buildings in the way that could complicate things.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Is it possible to eliminate all freight trains on Yamanote Freight Line? Freght trains could use only Musashino Line to cross Tokyo Metropolitan Area and Yamanote Freight Line could be converted to a possible "semi-express" Yamanote Line service with 6 trains per hour stopping only in Tokyo, Shinagawa, Meguro, Shibuya, Shinjuku, Ikebukuro, Otsuka, Nippori, Ueno and Akihabara.


----------



## 00Zy99

The Yamanote Freight Line doesn't extend all the way around the loop as a second set of tracks. In fact, it pretty much exists only on the west side. And that segment has already become quite busy with passenger traffic.

There is little need for an express Yamanote anyways. If you want to cut across the loop, you use different lines.


----------



## Jekmo

*Elevataed stations integrated in buildings - Need help examples*

Hi

I'm looking for examples with elevated stations which is integrated in buildings. 
I have one example with Kokura station, but I hope you can help me find more? 
Btw it does not necessarily be in Japan only.

Thanks


----------



## starrwulfe

Jekmo said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for examples with elevated stations which is integrated in buildings.
> I have one example with Kokura station, but I hope you can help me find more?
> Btw it does not necessarily be in Japan only.
> 
> Thanks


Many of the elevated stations here are buildings in their own right, like JR Akihabara station and Keikyu Kamata. What do you mean by integrated into buildings?


----------



## Jekmo

starrwulfe said:


> Many of the elevated stations here are buildings in their own right, like JR Akihabara station and Keikyu Kamata. What do you mean by integrated into buildings?


I'm mainly thinking of examples where the construction of both the elevated station and a building (for intance an office building or a mall) is done as one construction. Thereby the station is integrated in the building and the rails go through the building. Does that help?

Another example could be Knight Center Station in Miami. Unfortunately I can't post links or pictures on this site yet, so you have to google it.


----------



## luacstjh98

quashlo said:


> This image is from a feasibility study done 10+ years ago by JR that goes into some detail about all of the various constraints: http://library.jsce.or.jp/jsce/open/00061/2005/32-04-0005.pdf.
> 
> To minimize impacts to the surrounding neighborhood, they assumed a connection with the smallest, tightest turnout possible, resulting in a 160-m radius curve and 3.5% grade, which would limit speed to 40 km/h. They would still need to keep the flat junction for freight trains, but all passenger service would use the new connection.
> 
> As you can see on Google Map aerials, though, the west side of Ōsaki Station has changed dramatically since then due to massive redevelopment, and there are some new mid-rise apartment buildings in the way that could complicate things.


Thanks for the insight.

Isn't there a curve currently used by Chuo Line- and Omiya-bound Narita Express trains to turn off the Yokosuka Line and onto the Yamanote Line?

I'm thinking that northbound Shonan-Shinjuku Line trains could use that curve, then use a single track to connect from the Yokosuka Line, mostly over the existing railway right-of-way.

However, this would mean that either northbound Shonan-Shinjuku Line trains will have to either skip Osaki station (a situation like West India Quay DLR), or a platform built on this curve if space allows. But I don't think such a platform would be able to berth a 15-car train.


----------



## quashlo

OK, borrowing the track diagram from above, I assume you want to have the northbound SSL trains (a hat-tip to London since you mentioned West India Quay DLR) continue through Hebikubo on the Yokosuka Line (shown as “Hinkaku Line” in the diagram), find a way to get them onto the correct track Yokosuka Line track, and then take the turnout used by the _NEX_ trains onto the Yamanote Freight Line, bypassing Ōsaki.










Using a simple crossover to reverse the train onto the correct track isn’t ideal though, as you will be stopping traffic in at least one direction of the Yokosuka Line while the train changes directions. You would also probably need a second crew on-board to do this maneuver quickest (typically, the conductor at the rear of the train is not trained as an operator).

Best place to do a reverse maneuver would be at a station or other location where there is a third track or pocket track… JR East made some improvements at Shinagawa a couple of years ago to improve the track layout and add a new platform for the Yokosuka Line, so there is a lightly-used third track and platform (Platform 14) where the northbound SSL trains could enter and reverse onto the correct Yokosuka Line track without disrupting service in either direction. This is a huge detour and time penalty, though.

Assuming this is acceptable, you would still have a new conflict at Ōsaki, where the northbound SSL train crosses paths with southbound SSL trains coming into Ōsaki.


----------



## luacstjh98

How about this?










where the purple line is the resited Osaki Connector, and the unlabeled rectangle a potential additional platform on the 2nd floor. 

Also, I don't remember seeing anything in the proposal about eliminating the level crossing at the northern approach into Osaki. Mainly because the north ticket gates are in the way of grade separation...


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

This proposed connection isn't possible. there aren't enough space: two residential towers are located on the left of Yokosuka Line/Tokaido Shinkansen in Osaki. 

My purporse is a tunnel between Nishi-Shinagawa (after Tokyu Oimachi Line crossing) and Yamanote Freight Line, with underground platforms in Osaki Station for Sotetsu and Shonan-Shinjuku lines trains.


----------



## quashlo

Here’s a fairly crude overlay of what the original proposal would look like on an aerial image (sorry for the image size, but it gets hard to see the detail without getting this close up):










At first glance, it still looks doable. You would need to demolish the smaller apartment building at the SW corner of that small block, as well as the two-story temp structure at the NW corner. The latter one may not even be there any more, as it looks to be the construction field office for the new replacement footbridge (shows up as bright white in the aerial) that crosses over the tracks, which was completed last year. Would also need to substantially modify the roadways on the west side of the tracks both horizontally and vertically, but the adjacent properties have a fair amount of setback, so it doesn’t seem impossible.


----------



## quashlo

Interesting article about a proposed sightseeing tram between Ikebukuro Station and Sunshine City:
http://toyokeizai.net/articles/-/135204

Synopsis:



> In its urban planning vision and guidelines for the Ikebukuro Station area for 2035, Toshima Ward incorporated an “LRT” system looping between the station’s East Exit and the Sunshine City (サンシャインシティ) complex. Currently, the East Exit of the station fronts onto Meiji-dōri and is flooded with automobile traffic, but after completion of a bypass in FY2019, Toshima Ward hopes to convert the streets near the station into pedestrian plazas.
> 
> While one of the larger hubs in Tōkyō, Ikebukuro has always been somewhat under the radar, lurking in the shadows of Shinjuku and Shibuya. However, the area had historically been a haven for young artists prior to WWII, earning it the nickname “Ikebukuro Montparnasse”. Recently, Toshima Ward has been getting a lot of press after opening their new City Hall building last year and with Koike Yuriko, the former representative of the local Tōkyō 10th district, being elected as Governor of Tōkyō in July. Lately, there’s also been a lot of _anime_ shops popping up near Sunshine City.
> 
> Toshima Ward isn’t billing this as a transportation solution, though—instead, they are billing it as a “sightseeing” tram for visitors coming to Ikebukuro, and want to offer something new that can’t be found elsewhere in Japan. One idea they have is to do double-decker trams, with the upper level like a café offering food and refreshments like beer. Trams would be battery-powered to avoid running into vertical clearance issues associated with double-decker trams powered by overhead lines.
> 
> Estimated cost to introduce the system would be ¥8.5 billion, with the ward government responsible for the ¥8.0 billion share related to constructing the necessary infrastructure (of which half would be assembled from national government funding). The remaining ¥500 million would be borne by the private sector.
> 
> They have yet to do any formal financial analysis, but have hired a railway consultant, and believe there is no reason that they won’t be able to attract riders given the 2.5 million plus passengers at Ikebukuro and the almost 100,000 visitors to Sunshine City daily. They could even have it connect into the Toden Arakawa Line, providing a direct connection between Ikebukuro and Waseda University.
> 
> As most of the route follows streets owned by the ward, there is basically no need to acquire land or ROW, although they will need to obtain permission to operate the tram from the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government where the route would cross roads owned by the TMG. While negotiations have been running into some difficulties, there is some hope that things will proceed smoother now that their previous district representative has been elected as the governor.


Route:










There is a running joke that Ikebukuro is full of people from Saitama, and that it’s effectively an extension of Saitama. Another joke is that it’s sort of a “stepping stone” where suburban teenagers can get their feet wet and get adjusted to the big city before they go to Shinjuku or Shibuya. Lately though, there’s a lot more interest among female _anime_ fans who are looking for a place more welcoming than Akihabara, which is mostly geared towards the stereotypical male _otaku_ (オタク).

I’m glad to see Ikebukuro getting a bit more of the respect it deserves, but don’t necessarily think it needs a gimmicky solution like a beer tram. Plus, the walk from the station to Sunshine City is really nice—lots of foot traffic and street activity, and it only takes about 10 minutes or so. I might ride a sightseeing tram once to try it out (although I don’t think there’s really much to “sightsee” on the route they’re showing, since those streets are not very attractive). After that, I’d probably go back to walking.






Might be more interested if they could somehow link it with the Arakawa Line from the get-go… The line is still losing ridership year after year, so an extension could be the shot in the arm it needs.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

An APS-powered streetcar could be a nice option for Ikebukuro LRT.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

quashlo said:


> Here’s a fairly crude overlay of what the original proposal would look like on an aerial image (sorry for the image size, but it gets hard to see the detail without getting this close up):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance, it still looks doable. You would need to demolish the smaller apartment building at the SW corner of that small block, as well as the two-story temp structure at the NW corner. The latter one may not even be there any more, as it looks to be the construction field office for the new replacement footbridge (shows up as bright white in the aerial) that crosses over the tracks, which was completed last year. Would also need to substantially modify the roadways on the west side of the tracks both horizontally and vertically, but the adjacent properties have a fair amount of setback, so it doesn’t seem impossible.


However, this project is economically viable? Lands in Tokyo are extremely expensive and the demolition of these houses would be a prohibitive cost. A tunnel and new underground platforms in Osaki Station can be a more cheap option.


----------



## Heavenly Field

quashlo said:


> At first glance, it still looks doable. You would need to demolish the smaller apartment building at the SW corner of that small block, as well as the two-story temp structure at the NW corner. The latter one may not even be there any more, as it looks to be the construction field office for the new replacement footbridge (shows up as bright white in the aerial) that crosses over the tracks, which was completed last year. Would also need to substantially modify the roadways on the west side of the tracks both horizontally and vertically, but the adjacent properties have a fair amount of setback, so it doesn’t seem impossible.


It's hard to see from an overhead angle, but there's quite a bit of vertical separation as well. I don't think it's prohibitive, but it does further complicate matters.


----------



## Heavenly Field

And might as well add this while I'm at it.

Tokyo Metro announced that as part of track-switching works at Shibuya Station, they will be shutting down sections of the Ginza Line for four days over two weekends in November. The line will be closed from Shibuya to Omotesando and from Aoyama-Itchome to Tameike-Sanno on November 5 and 6 and again on November 19 and 20. Trains will be running every 12 minutes between Omotesando and Aoyama-Itchome and every 3 minutes between Tameike-Sanno and Asakusa during the daytime.

This project of course is part of the general redevelopment of the Shibuya Station area. The present Ginza Line platforms will be moved 130 meters east and closer to the Shibuya Hikarie building. The present track-switching operation will move the tracks south so that Tokyo Metro can free up space for work on new platform construction.

Press release:
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2016/156831.html


Sections that will be closed:











Alternate routes:











And a bird's eye view:


----------



## Heavenly Field

quashlo said:


> Interesting article about a proposed sightseeing tram between Ikebukuro Station and Sunshine City:
> http://toyokeizai.net/articles/-/135204
> 
> ...
> Might be more interested if they could somehow link it with the Arakawa Line from the get-go… The line is still losing ridership year after year, so an extension could be the shot in the arm it needs.


Checked the Ikebukuro tram proposal, and like you said, building a tram and then NOT connecting it with the Arakawa Line seems dumb. The idea of a sightseeing tram is something more appropriate for places trying to attract people, not Ikebukuro where millions of people come by everyday to begin with. It sounds like they had this idea of a pedestrian space but was afraid of doing nothing beyond it and just had to add something that will make it "stand out."


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> ... Would also need to substantially modify the roadways on the west side of the tracks both horizontally and vertically, but the adjacent properties have a fair amount of setback, so it doesn’t seem impossible.


This is more exacerbated by the approach you'd need from the Yokosuka line because of the pillars holding up the Tokaido Shinkansen above. Also there's very little if any room for an embankment and slope down into Osaki station since the road is very close and there's a road tunnel immediately outside the frame there if my memory serves.

There was talk of elevating/lowering the opposing tracks at the flat junction once so that opposing traffic would never cross each other, but that must have died in the proposal process.


----------



## luacstjh98

Heavenly Field said:


> It's hard to see from an overhead angle, but there's quite a bit of vertical separation as well. I don't think it's prohibitive, but it does further complicate matters.


I'm personally not sure, but the original proposal also involved moving the platforms north towards the junction with the Shinagawa-bound tracks to make space for the ramp...


----------



## 00Zy99

Why are they closing from G04 to G06 if the project is just to reconfigure Shibuya?


----------



## starrwulfe

They need a new crossover switch in these areas, and this is also part of total line renovations.

I just translated a bunch of construction notices for just about every station on the Ginza Line.


----------



## luacstjh98

starrwulfe said:


> They need a new crossover switch in these areas, and this is also part of total line renovations.
> 
> I just translated a bunch of construction notices for just about every station on the Ginza Line.


Where are they inserting the crossover? If it's between Akasaka-mitsuke and Tameike-sanno, and a shuttle train per track is being run from Omotesando to Aoyama-itchome, surely the shuttle trains could be extended to Akasaka-mitsuke?

But then again there's the Hanzomon Line so it probably wouldn't matter as much...


----------



## quashlo

Latest Tōkyū CMs

Tama Plaza






Futako Tamagawa






Tōkyū will do everything for you, including secure your home, text you to let you know your child is on her way home, deliver your groceries, and supply your electricity… :lol:






They’re also targeting visitors from overseas… This one is the English CM, but there are other versions for the other countries (Thai, French, Vietnamese, Mainland China, Taiwan, and Korea) on the same YouTube channel.


----------



## quashlo

Latest Tōkyō Metro CMs

“Safety. Comfort. The Eyes of Tōkyō Metro… Our Combined Strength”






Actress Ishihara Satomi (石原さとみ) was selected as the new face of Tōkyō Metro’s “Find My Tōkyō” ad series. Monzen Nakachō:






Azabu Jūban






They’re also an official partner of the 2020 Summer Olympic Games:


----------



## quashlo

Not sure if this was posted already… Some footage of the arrival of a former 500 series Marunouchi Line train at the Port of Yokohama in July. The trainset returned back home from a 20-year stint in Buenos Aires for restoration and preservation.


----------



## quashlo

A few updates from JR East related to platform doors…

They will begin construction at Yūrakuchō Station to install platform doors for the Keihin–Tōhoku Line starting in October. This is in addition to the other stations on the line where they are already proceeding with work—Akabane, Ueno, Ōimachi, Tsurumi, and Urawa. Completion is scheduled for sometime in FY2018.
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2016/tokyo/20160913_t02.pdf

They will also be testing an experimental platform door design that uses lightweight equipment and a simplified system of “frame” doors, structural supports, and guide rails. The new design was developed internally by JR East Mechatronics (JR東日本メカトロニクス) and is intended to offer the same strength as existing conventional designs while substantially simplifying the internal structure of the unit and reducing installation cost and time. The horizontal clearance will also be widened to 2,800 mm in order to accommodate a range of train stopping locations.

The new design will be piloted on the Yokohama Line’s Platform 4 at Machida Station. JR East will install the units before year’s end along one carlength of the platform at the rear end of the platform to confirm they function properly. Subsequently, they will install units along the rest of the platform by March 2017 to allow for a full trial of the technology.
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2016/20160902.pdf


----------



## luacstjh98

I'm not sure how effective the new platform door design would be at enhancing safety, since it just looks like a sliding metal bar is the only thing separating platform and track...


----------



## loefet

^^ No matter how you look at it, then it's way safer than not having anything at all. 

Nice to see development into this area, it really looks like a nice progression compared to the big bulky ones we see today. I'm pretty sure that this is actually enough, since it do what it needs to do, keeping people from falling of the platform, and by having the wider gap then you don't really need the extra equipment for stopping the train in the exact right place every time, but you could do it on any line really.
And seeing that it's cheaper as well, means that more stations could have these installed for the same money, meaning even more safety for everyone.


----------



## luacstjh98

Well, I guess it would actually help to prevent accidents when platforms are crush-loaded, but it won't stop a determined jumper. Especially considering HK uses 1.7m-high PEGs and SG uses 1.5m ones, and these are only 1.1m tall and look pretty easy to climb.

I don't know, perhaps a sheet of plexiglass or something over the frames would assuage my concerns...


----------



## quashlo

The focus *should* be (and is) on preventing unintentional or malicious falls, not necessarily suicides. The end result in terms of service disruption may be the same in both cases, but the magnitude of investment required to design against each case is different. Effective deterrance—not 100% prevention of suicides—should be the goal in the case of jumpers, as there are other easy ways to kill yourself using the railway system (grade crossings, anyone?).

There was an accident last month at Aoyama Itchōme where a visually-impaired passenger with a guide dog fell off the platform and died after being struck by a train, so there has been renewed public interest in this issue recently.

Here is a news report where you can see this latest prototype and how it functions better…






It is 30% lighter and 50% cheaper, and avoids the need for major structural upgrades to platforms that weren’t designed to support the weight of platform doors. It’s definitely not a “pretty” solution by any means, but considering how many stations JR East has and the lack of large amounts of funding for this type of improvement, this seems like a very attractive alternative.

Sure, you can stick your arm through the door now, but nobody in their right mind will do that. Anybody who is not in their right mind (i.e., a jumper) will want to kill themself, not lose an arm and survive. Once you get past that part, the design isn’t radically different from the current platform door types in use in Japan… It’s just that now someone who is determined to commit suicide has the additional option of trying to climb under underneath the door leaves, as opposed to being restricted to climbing over. The general level of deterrence against suicides, however, seems comparable to the conventional half-height doors already in operation.


----------



## sacto7654

I wonder will the new Utsunomiya street car line go far enough west to be within very short walking distance of Tobu-Utsunomiya Station. That would certainly make this new streetcar line *VERY* useful.


----------



## Heavenly Field

^^I wondered the same thing.

From the Japanese forum thread:



Heavenly Field said:


> It's too bad the alignment doesn't quite allow it to also serve Utsunomiya University. And I like how the proposed line map is already extended westwards. I wonder how long it will be until this section is built, because with the downtown area located west of JR Utsunomiya Station, it's probably critical that the LRT provide a direct link into the city core, going at least as far as Tobu Utsunomiya Station.





quashlo said:


> If I remember correctly, the original plan was always to have it go all the way west to at least as far as Tōbu Utsunomiya, but I think they may just be prioritizing the segment east of JR Utsunomiya for now to minimize the cost of the investment... Getting it to the other side of the JR station would probably require some fairly substantial demolition and modification of the station complex and plazas.


----------



## MTR MTR

Heavenly Field said:


> And might as well add this while I'm at it.
> 
> Tokyo Metro announced that as part of track-switching works at Shibuya Station, they will be shutting down sections of the Ginza Line for four days over two weekends in November. The line will be closed from Shibuya to Omotesando and from Aoyama-Itchome to Tameike-Sanno on November 5 and 6 and again on November 19 and 20. Trains will be running every 12 minutes between Omotesando and Aoyama-Itchome and every 3 minutes between Tameike-Sanno and Asakusa during the daytime.


Are there any replacement buses?

And are they going to install platform screen doors on the Ginza Line?
After the Keihin Tohoku Line are any other lines going to get PSDs?


----------



## quashlo

MTR MTR said:


> Are there any replacement buses?


No specific replacement buses… Since this is in central Tōkyō, there are plenty of other rail options (see the diagram in *Heavenly Field*’s post). The Hanzōmon Line parallels the Ginza Line for almost the entire length of the affected segment.

They will also be offering free tickets to passengers allowing them to use alternative routes, including all Tōkyō Metro and Toei Subway lines, plus selected segments of JR, Tōkyū, Tōbu, Keisei, Odakyū, Keiō, and Tsukuba Express.



MTR MTR said:


> And are they going to install platform screen doors on the Ginza Line?


Yes.



MTR MTR said:


> After the Keihin Tohoku Line are any other lines going to get PSDs?


Chūō–Sōbu Local Line will get them at Sendagaya and Shinanomachi as part of station renovations currently underway… These stations will be JR’s closest stations to the main venue for the Olympics.

Beyond that, JR East hasn't really said much… At the moment, the easiest places to add doors would be stations (or if you want to get really specific, platforms) where door positioning is the same—this tends to rule out stations where platforms are shared between limited expresses (usually one door at the very front or end of a car) and regular commuter sets (four doors per car, typically evenly-spaced along each car). While there are few lines that meet this criteria for their entire length due to the complexity of many of JR’s services, there are plenty of individual stations / platforms or shorter route segments where these conditions are met—e.g., Chūō–Sōbu Local Line, Saikyō Line north of Ikebukuro, Jōban Local Line, etc. There are also other issues, like potentially needing to do major structural reinforcement of the platforms, not being able to secure enough horizontal clearance between the doors and obstructions on the platforms, etc.


----------



## tunnel owl

quashlo said:


> The focus *should* be (and is) on preventing unintentional or malicious falls, not necessarily suicides. The end result in terms of service disruption may be the same in both cases, but the magnitude of investment required to design against each case is different.


Very good vonclusion regarding the meaning of PSDs. If it´s about safety, a train-company is always in trouble if accidents occur, so that there is the question if something could have been done to avoid the accident. Imho a cheaper solution for PSD would be the breakthrough for existing stations. We do nothing like that in Germany but I think this is a thing which has a chance to become a big task for the future of metro-systems here.

Not to forget another point. It´s not only the interruption of service, also train-drivers get shocked and the are ill for an average of 40 to 50 days and even more. This has serious effect on the company and some of them are not able to drive anymore.


----------



## quashlo

Odakyū CMs











Seibu CM
This one follows Matayoshi Naoki, a well-known comedian and author, as he visits Chichibu in search of material for his new book.


----------



## quashlo

An episode of TV program “Hamachan ga!” (浜ちゃんが!) from earlier this year, where Ichikawa Saya (市川紗椰), a model who is a well-known _tetsuko_ (鉄子, female railfan), takes the hosts on a tour of Chiyoda Line trains at Ayase Yard and tries to convert them into railfans.


----------



## quashlo

New Seibu “manner” (i.e., rider etiquette) poster styled like an _ukiyo-e_ (浮世絵). Love the depiction of the _oiran_ (花魁)—perhaps an analogy to modern-day _gyaru_ doing make-up on the train. :lol:
http://www.seibu-group.co.jp/railwa...s/afieldfile/2016/09/15/20160915_mannerup.pdf


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū to launch webcam system to allow passengers to check station crowding*
http://www.tokyu.co.jp/file/160915-3.pdf

Tōkyū will launch a new service called _Ekishi-vision_ that will share real-time images of crowding conditions inside stations with passengers. The service will cover 60 stations starting in early October, gradually expanding to all stations on the Tōkyū network (excepting the Kodomo no Kuni Line and Setagaya Line) by early FY2018.

The system uses image processing technology from Hitachi to capture and post-process real-time images from station CCTV cameras. To protect privacy rights, the technology converts people in the images into generic icons. The images are then made available to users of Tōkyū’s smartphone app and the TV Push (テレビ・プッシュ) automatic messaging service provided by Tōkyū subsidiaries iTSCOM (イッツ・コミュニケーションズ) and Cable Television Shinagawa (ケーブルテレビ品川).

The service will allow passengers to quickly and visually confirm the level of crowding inside stations, and is expected to be particularly useful during major service disruptions, helping passengers make decisions to use alternative routes or to reschedule or avoid travel. Tōkyū has been testing the service at 6 stations including Mizonokuchi since March and was able to confirm the integrity of the technology. Passengers gave the service high marks during subsequent surveys, and the railway noticed increased usage of the service during major delays, special events, and other situations.










Tōkyū is by far the busiest private railway in Tōkyō, with over 3 million daily passengers—I like to think of them as “half of a Tōkyō Metro” in terms of ridership and network size. Keiō is the only one that comes anywhere close to the passenger densities, and it only does about 1.7 million a day with a network that is only slightly smaller than Tōkyū’s.

Anyways, this should be an interesting service, and a really simple way to give passengers options… For the same reasons, I generally prefer looking out my window or checking online webcams to see what the weather is like, instead of just checking the forecast. It’s not clear from the press release if this is only for cameras at the faregates, but would be nice if it also covered the platforms, which is a better indication of the actual level of crowding, assuming they could update the images frequently enough. Views of the faregates would mostly be useful to confirm whether or not there is a major service disruption—not of much use at other times.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to carry out major trackwork at Shinagawa November 19–20*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2016/tokyo/20160913_t03.pdf

This is the next milestone in the trackwork modifications at JR Shinagawa Station and adjacent Tamachi yard to make way for redevelopment and a new station on the Yamanote Line and Keihin‒Tōhoku Line. Platforms 6 and 7 are currently out of service due to construction, but will be put back in service in their new position and alignment, while Platform 5 will now be taken out of service. Currently, inbound Tōkaidō Line trains use Platforms 5 and 8, but with this change, it will be Platforms 6 through 8.

Service will be affected between Saturday (Nov 19) 10:20 and Sunday (Nov 20) 06:20. During this period, all Jōban Line trains will terminate at Ueno. Between Saturday 14:20 and end of service, northbound Tōkaidō Line trains will turn back at Shinagawa, while southbound Utsunomiya Line / Takasaki Line trains on the Ueno–Tōkyō Line will turn back at Tōkyō. On Sunday from start of service to 06:20, these changes will continue to be in effect, except that northbound Tōkaidō Line trains will use the Yokosuka Line to reach Shinagawa (i.e., via Musashi Kosugi instead of Kawasaki).

They will do switchouts at four locations:
Solid blue = Will be completed before the switchout
Dotted red = Will be completed in the switchout
Dotted orange = Will be removed in the switchout
Dot + bar orange = Will be removed later


----------



## quashlo

An interesting article about Seibu’s pre- and post-game operations for Seibu Lions home games at Seibu Prince Dome:
http://trafficnews.jp/post/57092/

*General train service at Seibu Dome*
Service to Seibu Dome is provided by the Sayama Line and Yamaguchi Line, which provide a combined total of 8 platforms at Seibu Kyūjō-mae Station. Normal midday operations on the Sayama Line involve a mix of 4- and 8-car trains operating 4 trips an hour on a single-track line, but the Sayama Line has a total of 6 platforms at Seibu Kyūjō-mae, each capable of handling a 10-car train.

The pre-game operations are generally fairly predictable because most games start at around the same times for day or night games. Post-game is more difficult to predict as it depends on how the game plays out, so Seibu keeps a few specialized operating scenarios on hand. In addition to the regular weekday and weekend schedules, Seibu also has three game-day scenarios for weekday night games, weekend day games, and weekend night games.

*Typical gameday ridership*
In 2015, Seibu Dome hosted 69 pro baseball games, with 7,500 average alightings for weekday night games and 14,000 alightings for weekend day or night games. Average game time is 3h 20m.

*Peaking in station activity*
During the busiest days, there are as many as 18,000 alightings at the station, which was the case for the day game against the Tōkyō Yakult Swallows on Saturday, June 13, 2015. Total stadium attendance was 32,876 and the game ended at 17:13. Seibu operated a total of 10 trains (including 1 express train) between 17:18 and 18:34, providing a total capacity of 19,000 passengers. Post-game boardings began to peak at around 17:20, with as many as 6,500 passengers passing through the faregates in the 20-minute period between 17:20 and 17:40. The peaking may vary from game-to-game depending on how well the Lions play, but peaking is generally focused on the first hour after game end.

*Timetabling constraints*
On game days, pre-game trains are operated to the stadium from Ikebukuro, Seibu Shinjuku, Hon-Kawagoe, Motomachi–Chūkagai, and Shin-Kiba. The layout at Nishi-Tokorozawa Station is critical in gameday operations because the line is single-track, although there are passing tracks at the intermediate station at Shimo-Yamaguchi. The line is limited to headways of about 7m 30s, or about 8 roundtrips an hour. There are also track conflicts at Nishi-Tokorozawa between inbound Sayama Line trains heading towards Ikebukuro and outbound Ikebukuro Line trains headed towards Chichibu. One of the Sayama Line platforms at the station is also limited to 8-car trains due to curves. These become the constraints in crafting a gameday schedule.

*Gameday platform utilization*
During gamedays, five of the six Sayama Line platforms at Seibu Dome are used to store post-game trains (four regular commuter sets and one _Dome_ limited express). The single remaining platform is used to maintain the regular non-game operations on the line.

*Timetabling principles*
The stationmaster regularly follows game progress. When the game ends, Seibu Lions management notifies the stationmaster, who then decides which service pattern to operate and notifies the control center. There are 11 patterns for weekend night games, 14 patterns for weekend day games, and 9 patterns for weekend night games. All of the patterns are crafted to time the departures of post-game fast trains (e.g., Ikebukuro-bound expresses and rapids) with the end of the game.

Each pattern represents a potential scenario for game start / end times, broken into 10- to 15-minute blocks. Weekend day games, for example, typically begin at either 13:00 or 14:00, so Pattern 1 is for a post-game scenario beginning at 15:30, while Pattern 14 is for a post-game scenario beginning at 18:46. So in effect, the patterns can cover a 13:00 game that is up to 5 hours long (or a 14:00 game that is up to 4 hours long).

*Through-services*
Trains departing from Seibu Dome are bound for a variety of destinations, including Ikebukuro, Hōya, Kiyose, and Nishi-Tokorozawa on the Ikebukuro Line; Seibu-Shinjuku and Hon-Kawagoe on the Shinjuku Line; and Motomachi–Chūkagai and Shin-Kiba via Tōkyō Metro. There are fixed trains that depart regardless of game endtime and trains on the special service patterns that are timed specifically for post-game service. The former includes Shinjuku Line trains, trains traveling onto the Tōkyō Metro, and the _Dome_ limited express, while the latter are lines that stay entirely within the Ikebukuro Line. Changing the timetables on the Shinjuku Line and other company’s lines to match game end is difficult.

*Dome limited express schedule*
Departures are fixed at 21:35 for weekday night games and 16:32 (for a 13:00 game) or 17:32 (for a 14:00) for weekend day games. Seibu could have a 400-passenger _Dome_ train with a variable departure time at game end, but determined that the impacts to operations of the limited express platform at Ikebukuro Station and to how the railway sells limited express tickets make this option undesirable. However, Seibu did run a _Dome_ service on a variable departure time once, during the 2013 Climax Series. In addition to fixed departure time _Dome_ services, the railway experimented with variable departure time _Dome_ services, running the latter in timetable slots typically reserved for rapid trains. This resulted in some peculiar situations, such as when this _Dome_ service was passed by a _Chichibu_ limited express.

*Extra-inning games*
In 2009, there were a lot of extra-inning games, including one in July that ended at 23:42. Seibu’s current gameday service patterns only began in March 2010—before that, the railway handled post-game traffic by operating more all-stop and semi-express trains. On that particular day, the game ended after the last regularly scheduled service at the stadium, so the railway hastily re-positioned out-of-service and deadheading trains to serve as post-game trains for Nishi-Tokorozawa. For games that are likely to be extended extra innings, Seibu broadcasts the schedule for the final trains of the day using the stadium PA system.

*1990s gameday service patterns*
In the 1990s, Seibu operated a much more complex gameday service pattern than now. At the time, the stadium did not have a roof, and Seibu had a special schedule just in case games were cancelled due to inclement weather or other factors. Because of the complexity, however, they subsequently switched to a simpler pattern, operating only all-stops and semi-expresses. Because of the wasted efficiency and the inability to operate expresses and rapids, however, the railway returned to a more complex gameday service pattern in 2010.

*Non-baseball events*
During concerts or other non-baseball events, the railway crafts a special event timetable based on information on the expected attendance provided by the event sponsor. Baseball game attendees tend to be concentrated along the Seibu network, but concert attendees tend to come from all across the region, and the share of attendees arriving by train increases. Seibu tries to stay flexible with special event timetables to respond to a variety of events ranging from concerts to cherry blossom viewing in Chichibu, the air show at JASDF Iruma Airbase, and the Chichibu Night Festival (秩父夜祭). Seibu is likely unmatched in the frequency with which they operate special event timetables.

Post-game operations at Seibu Kyūjō-mae:






Train operations at Nishi-Tokorozawa on a holiday gameday:


----------



## quashlo

tunnel owl said:


> Imho a cheaper solution for PSD would be the breakthrough for existing stations.


Yes, it feels like we are still waiting for the “silver bullet” design that will minimize the cost and make it easier and quicker to upgrade existing platforms with doors. This one seems promising, as it looks fairly simple and cheap (in a good way).

For the time being, JR West seems to be satisfied with a rope-based design… First they tested a prototype version at Sakurajima on the Yumesaki Line starting in December 2013:






And earlier this year, they installed a “permanent” version at Takatsuki Station:






And since March 2015, JR East has already been testing out this bar-based design at Haijima, which appears to be similar to a separate prototype installation at Yayoidai (Sōtetsu Izumino Line). Perhaps they were not quite satisfied with this design, which led to the new prototype.






There was also a more elaborate rope-based prototype at Tsukimino, but no one seems to have adopted it yet:


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Actually, that rope one is rather interesting. I've seen it in person here in Stockholm in fact. It's from a Korean company and is installed on the Daegu and Busan subways. 

Here is a video of it in action being tested here in Stockholm on our tunnelbana (I took this one) and its comparison to two other door systems (the rope door is option 3).


----------



## quashlo

An interesting article about some of the new governor’s ideas about improving the rail network. Definitely some out-of-the-box ideas, but probably leaning more towards pie-in-the-sky… I doubt any of these will go anywhere, and the money would probably be better spent on projects that the government and the railways have already identified. The only one that seems to be reasonable / feasible would be reducing the dwell times, which would actually help quite a bit, as there are more than a few lines where the bottlenecks are major stations with only two tracks where all the trains stop.
http://withnews.jp/article/f0160919003qq000000000000000G00110701qq000014036A

One of Governor Koike’s campaign promises was to eliminate overcrowded trains, and the article goes in-depth with the consulting firm that helped draft her transportation policy. Here are some of the key points:

*Bi-level trains*
One of the long-term ideas is to operate bi-level trains. This would be different than the existing bi-level rolling stock found in Japan (like JR East’s green cars) where there is a shared set of doors in the vestibules… Instead, these would be fully bi-level trains where each level can function independently and would be served by dedicated platforms.

They would achieve this by removing the pantograph and catenary and lowering the car floor for the bottom level by 30–40 cm. In order to allow for removal of the pantograph and catenary, propulsion systems and trains would be replaced with a linear motor-based system similar to the Toei Ōedo Line. In subways, the vertical clearance is limited, so they would make the upper level for seated passengers only (no standing). The lower platform levels would also end up being fairly cramped, with low ceiling heights.

The proposed bi-level trains would not be permitted on lines with smaller loading gauges like the Marunouchi Line, Ginza Line, and the various linear motor subways. The ability to run through-services would be limited, but they feel that most passengers would choose to reduce overcrowding if given the choice of reducing overcrowding or permitting / maintaining through-services.



















They estimate these improvements would cost a fraction of building entirely new lines or quad-tracking. To quad-track the Yamanote Line, for example, they estimate the need to acquire about 400,000 sq m of land (10 m ROW × 35 km loop, plus additional space at stations and yards), which would end up costing about ¥4 trillion assuming ¥10 million per sq m for land and relocation costs. With construction, this ends up being about ¥5 trillion. Going with a deep subway, the cost would be about ¥2 trillion assuming ¥50 billion per km.

*Short-term solutions*
They estimate several short-term solutions that can increase capacity to 150% or 300% of current levels, including allowing trains to depart simultaneously with door closure. They also propose scrapping the traditional stopping patterns of LTD EXP > EXP > LOCAL with fast trains passing local trains and instead switching to a skip-stop pattern. Assuming three train types (A, B, and C), each train would skip one in every three stations (e.g., A train would skip A stations). By allowing one in every three trains to skip “bottleneck” stations, they hope to squeeze additional capacity out of existing tracks and reduce travel times. While some passengers would be inconvenienced because their train would skip the main inner-city terminal, they believe these negatives would be outweighed by the ability to increase overall frequency on the line.

*Funding*
In terms of funding the proposed improvements, they propose charging an extra fee for a seat. This would function similar to JR East’s green car service where you tap your Suica card to the designated reader for the seat you want to use, but would effectively extend this type of system to the standard seating areas inside trains. Based on 40 million daily riders across the Tōkyō rail network and an average “seat” fee of ¥40 per passenger, they estimate they could raise about ¥600 billion annually to help fund improvements.


----------



## quashlo

An article about Tanaka Tomoyuki (田中智之), the architect that made that awesome axonometric view of the Shinjuku Station complex:
https://www.wired.com/2016/07/lose-tomoyuki-tanakas-x-ray-illustrations-tokyo-train-stations/

Click below for larger views. 

Shibuya
This view will look completely different with completion of all of the redevelopment projects and station upgrades.



Tōkyō
This one gives a good view of how far away the Keiyō Line platforms are from the rest of the JR platforms. Now, if only this showed the entire underground complex down to Hibiya and Higashi-Ginza and we could stick in a dotted box for the TX extension + new subway line through to Harumi and Toyosu, we’d be set. 



And a different version of the Shinjuku one:


----------



## luacstjh98

Nothing on technological improvements like CBTC?

A lot of the Japanese railways I see only hit up to 20 or so tph in the peak, which is plenty of wasted frequencies by the looks of it...

Shorter lines like the Toyoko Line or the Fukutoshin Line could convert to all-stop operation to reap the benefits of an enhanced signaling system. I think it's possible that some lines could see frequencies double...

As for double-decker trains, perhaps the more crowded lines could look at the RER A and its (almost) all-double decker fleet.

I can't see the proposed skip-stop working out without improved frequencies, or you could only get a train you can cram on once every 20 minutes...

On a side note, how does the Chiyoda Line skip the Mita Line's Otemachi Station? Is the Chiyoda Line at a lower level or something?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

One thing that could be done which would cost little if at all would be raise the prices of season passes, to the level where companies (who subsidize employee commuting expenses) would be induced to introduce flex time for many if not all of their employees. The season passes which can only be used after 9:00 or 9:30 am would remain at current pricing levels or even discounted. Of course, this would be politically impossible, but it's probably the most efficient and economical method.


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, accelerating the adoption of flexible work schedules is probably the easiest soft measure. Excessive peakyness is generally not a good thing for operations anyways. At least on the railway side, there seems to be more interest lately in putting in earlier trains, as ridership in the pre-peak hours has been growing.
http://toyokeizai.net/articles/-/133552


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

quashlo said:


> An interesting article about some of the new governor’s ideas about improving the rail network. Definitely some out-of-the-box ideas, but probably leaning more towards pie-in-the-sky… I doubt any of these will go anywhere, and the money would probably be better spent on projects that the government and the railways have already identified. The only one that seems to be reasonable / feasible would be reducing the dwell times, which would actually help quite a bit, as there are more than a few lines where the bottlenecks are major stations with only two tracks where all the trains stop.
> http://withnews.jp/article/f0160919003qq000000000000000G00110701qq000014036A
> 
> One of Governor Koike’s campaign promises was to eliminate overcrowded trains, and the article goes in-depth with the consulting firm that helped draft her transportation policy. Here are some of the key points:
> 
> *Bi-level trains*
> One of the long-term ideas is to operate bi-level trains. This would be different than the existing bi-level rolling stock found in Japan (like JR East’s green cars) where there is a shared set of doors in the vestibules… Instead, these would be fully bi-level trains where each level can function independently and would be served by dedicated platforms.
> 
> They would achieve this by removing the pantograph and catenary and lowering the car floor for the bottom level by 30–40 cm. In order to allow for removal of the pantograph and catenary, propulsion systems and trains would be replaced with a linear motor-based system similar to the Toei Ōedo Line. In subways, the vertical clearance is limited, so they would make the upper level for seated passengers only (no standing). The lower platform levels would also end up being fairly cramped, with low ceiling heights.
> 
> The proposed bi-level trains would not be permitted on lines with smaller loading gauges like the Marunouchi Line, Ginza Line, and the various linear motor subways. The ability to run through-services would be limited, but they feel that most passengers would choose to reduce overcrowding if given the choice of reducing overcrowding or permitting / maintaining through-services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They estimate these improvements would cost a fraction of building entirely new lines or quad-tracking. To quad-track the Yamanote Line, for example, they estimate the need to acquire about 400,000 sq m of land (10 m ROW × 35 km loop, plus additional space at stations and yards), which would end up costing about ¥4 trillion assuming ¥10 million per sq m for land and relocation costs. With construction, this ends up being about ¥5 trillion. Going with a deep subway, the cost would be about ¥2 trillion assuming ¥50 billion per km.
> 
> *Short-term solutions*
> They estimate several short-term solutions that can increase capacity to 150% or 300% of current levels, including allowing trains to depart simultaneously with door closure. They also propose scrapping the traditional stopping patterns of LTD EXP > EXP > LOCAL with fast trains passing local trains and instead switching to a skip-stop pattern. Assuming three train types (A, B, and C), each train would skip one in every three stations (e.g., A train would skip A stations). By allowing one in every three trains to skip “bottleneck” stations, they hope to squeeze additional capacity out of existing tracks and reduce travel times. While some passengers would be inconvenienced because their train would skip the main inner-city terminal, they believe these negatives would be outweighed by the ability to increase overall frequency on the line.
> 
> *Funding*
> In terms of funding the proposed improvements, they propose charging an extra fee for a seat. This would function similar to JR East’s green car service where you tap your Suica card to the designated reader for the seat you want to use, but would effectively extend this type of system to the standard seating areas inside trains. Based on 40 million daily riders across the Tōkyō rail network and an average “seat” fee of ¥40 per passenger, they estimate they could raise about ¥600 billion annually to help fund improvements.


This project is an utopia. Maintenance costs would be extremely high and the operation of the trains would have a feasible cost. 

In Tokyo, buses are very underused. For example, Toei Bus has not any bendy buses (only 11-metre midibuses) and its lines are inefficient. Cities such as London, New York and São Paulo have free bus-subway transfer. Tokyo don't has it. 

Some Tokyo avenues has enough space for BRT lanes like New York's Select Bus Service. For example, it is possible to implant a BRT service between Shinjuku and Asakusa via Ichigaya and Ueno with bendy buses every 5 minutes and free transfer with Toei Subway via Pasmo card. Tokyo Governemt could think in buses to improve the urban mobility.


----------



## 00Zy99

There is interest in rebuilding at least part of the Tokyo tram system. Hopefully, it can alleviate things.


----------



## quashlo

luacstjh98 said:


> Nothing on technological improvements like CBTC?


JR East will begin testing CBTC on the Jōban Local Line by 2020, because it’s a fully segregated line with really simple operations that is not all that different from the typical “metro” lines where CBTC is most frequently applied. They are already outfitting E233 series sets on the line with CBTC equipment.

However, most JR East lines are not like the Jōban Local Line, so JR East developed its own wireless train control system (ATACS), which will debut on the Saikyō Line in 2017 (installation is already underway). Eventually, they hope to expand ATACS to the entire network in Greater Tōkyō by 2036, although a final decision will likely come after the results of the CBTC trials on the Jōban Local Line. ATACS has the same types of functionality as CBTC, but includes some other capabilities such as control of grade crossings that are more peculiar to mainline railways.



luacstjh98 said:


> A lot of the Japanese railways I see only hit up to 20 or so tph in the peak, which is plenty of wasted frequencies by the looks of it...


It's not wasted per se... More like it’s “lost” because it’s generally not possible to run more than that on a two-track line with complex operations like passing and branching. Metro-type operations can do more (closer to ~30 tph limit), but only because they have a simplified "locals only" service pattern that is best for short-distance travel. When you start talking about the longer distances of mainline operations like JR or the major private railways, you need to have faster, limited-stop services to be able to attract passengers from further out.

The other issue is that when you get to major interchange stations (think Yokohama, JR Kawasaki, or the stations on the Yamanote Line), the interchange of passengers is a huge damper on minimizing the dwell time and trying to get it to be more predictable. You can frequently have a situation where half or more of the passengers will get off and another half or more will get on.

You could simplify the timetable and remove passing completely in an attempt to gain additional trains, but then you would end up significantly increasing travel times for passengers on longer journeys. A skip-stop proposal like the one mentioned in the article is one way around this and would allow for additional capacity while maintaining fast service.

Unlike the article, though, I don’t think major stations should be skipped at all, but as long as you have two platforms or more in each direction at these stations, you would be able to do what the Chūō Rapid Line does at Nakano and Shinjuku and alternate between each side of the platform (交互発着). This would also solve the issues with long and highly-variable dwells. Currently, this is how JR can get 29 tph on the line, even with some fast services that skip stops.








luacstjh98 said:


> As for double-decker trains, perhaps the more crowded lines could look at the RER A and its (almost) all-double decker fleet.


Actually, the RER A is different from what’s being proposed here and is closer to the existing JR East green cars… Basically, the upper and lower levels on these cars are not independent and have shared doors in the vestibules. They may have more seats, but green cars actually take away total capacity by reducing standing space, plus they have longer dwell times because there are fewer doors.

What’s being proposed here is fully bi-level, and each station would have two levels of platforms to serve each train. This is so far out there that it’s venturing into virgin territory—as far as I know, there’s no place that does this or has even given any serious thought to it.



luacstjh98 said:


> I can't see the proposed skip-stop working out without improved frequencies, or you could only get a train you can cram on once every 20 minutes...


The skip-stop pattern would basically allow the line to operate more like a modern metro, so it would be closer to 30 tph, assuming you have a second platform (or can find a way to reduce the dwell times) at the busier stations. So, assuming two stopping patterns, your average station would get 15 tph, or a train every 4 minutes.



luacstjh98 said:


> On a side note, how does the Chiyoda Line skip the Mita Line's Otemachi Station? Is the Chiyoda Line at a lower level or something?


No, they are on the same level, but the Chiyoda Line bows out to the east a bit to accommodate the Mita Line platforms. The road running above, Hibiya-dōri (日比谷通り), did not have enough ROW to accommodate both lines having stations side-by-side on this stretch. So the two lines alternate with stations on this stretch—from north to south, it goes Ōtemachi (Chiyoda Line), Ōtemachi (Mita Line), Nijūbashi-mae (Chiyoda Line), Hibiya (Mita Line), Hibiya (Chiyoda Line). The platforms on this stretch also end up curved somewhat for the same reason.


----------



## quashlo

Articulated buses have been catching on in Japan over the past few years, and I think the trend will only accelerate. Starting in April of this year, even Shiga Prefecture has them now on the Ōmi Railway route serving Ritsumeikan University’s Biwako Campus:






And Nishitetsu Bus (Fukuoka), the largest bus operator in Japan, began testing them since last month:






Toei Bus doesn’t have any at the moment, so there aren’t any operating in central Tōkyō, but Keisei Bus operates them in Makuhari and Kanachū operates them in Fujisawa. There are more than a few Toei Bus routes with headways of ~5 minutes or less during the peak that would be really good candidates for articulated buses, like the 学 school routes and 都 trunk routes.


----------



## Heavenly Field

quashlo said:


> Tōkyō
> This one gives a good view of how far away the Keiyō Line platforms are from the rest of the JR platforms. Now, if only this showed the entire underground complex down to Hibiya and Higashi-Ginza and we could stick in a dotted box for the TX extension + new subway line through to Harumi and Toyosu, we’d be set.


There definitely should be room on the Yaesu side, especially since any new line would most likely take advantage of the deep underground legislation. And TX's Akihabara station is located 30+ meters below ground anyway, so they don't have to go much deeper.

I would really like to see a new Tokyo station underneath Sotobori-dori on the Yaesu side with a two-platform four-track layout allowing cross-platform transfers between the TX extension and the direct Central Tokyo link of the Asakusa Line bypass, but it seems the Tokyo Metro Gov't aren't very keen on the latter at the moment because they apparently feel it would undermine the current Asakusa Line service.


----------



## 00Zy99

quashlo said:


> What’s being proposed here is fully bi-level, and each station would have two levels of platforms to serve each train. This is so far out there that it’s venturing into virgin territory—as far as I know, there’s no place that does this or has even given any serious thought to it.


There were some proposals back in the 19th Century with the Boynton Bicycle System. And I don't know what the final configuration now is, but there were plans for alternating platform levels with one high and one low on each side for the Chunnel Terminals. Not sure whatever happened to that.


----------



## luacstjh98

Heavenly Field said:


> There definitely should be room on the Yaesu side, especially since any new line would most likely take advantage of the deep underground legislation. And TX's Akihabara station is located 30+ meters below ground anyway, so they don't have to go much deeper.
> 
> I would really like to see a new Tokyo station underneath Sotobori-dori on the Yaesu side with a two-platform four-track layout allowing cross-platform transfers between the TX extension and the direct Central Tokyo link of the Asakusa Line bypass, but it seems the Tokyo Metro Gov't aren't very keen on the latter at the moment because they apparently feel it would undermine the current Asakusa Line service.


But TX runs narrow gauge trains, right, so they can't run onto the Asakusa Line?

I personally think they could plug it into JR's planned link to Haneda Airport, perhaps with a spur to the Sobu Rapid to allow JR to operate through trains from Narita. And to alleviate concerns about duplicating the Asakusa Line, the line could be routed along Tokyo Bay, perhaps making fewer stops as a sort of express service to compete with Keikyu's airport expresses, while also providing better service to the Tokyo Bay area.


----------



## dimlys1994

quashlo said:


> The Minister of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism formally approved the Utsunomiya LRT project, the first modern new-build LRT system in Japan. Next steps are construction and urban planning approvals, and the city hopes to breakground before April 2017.


Are there any confirmed names of LRT stops? And if there are, how are they translated into English?


----------



## quashlo

Nothing official yet, only provisional at this stage... Still too early.


----------



## sacto7654

I'm a little surprised quashlo didn't report this, from the Kyodo News YouTube channel:






This is a Seibu Railways 20000 Series trainset completely done in special livery celebrating Leiji Matsumoto's _Galaxy Express 999_ manga series, which will be on this train until March 2019. Indeed, in the video you see Leiji Matsumoto himself being interviewed during the debut of this train on October 8, 2016.

Another YouTube user did a video of the debut ceremony for this special train, including full remarks by Matsumoto-san himself:






I do, wonder, however, how much did it cost to do this special livery on an _entire_ train. Hope Shogakukan, Matsumoto-san's publisher, picked up part of the tab....


----------



## 00Zy99

It depends.

If it is vinyl, then the cost is quite reasonable.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Yokohama Municipal Subway 3000V series*

http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/headline/entry-872.html

The Yokohama City Transportation Bureau announced recently the acquisition of new train sets for the Blue Line. New series will be the 3000V.










Externally there is not too much difference respect series A, N, R, and S. Inside, new 17'' LCD screens and LED lighting.










Also, the glasses on doors between cars will incorporate the skyline of main sightseeing spots of the city.










First six-car unit will enter in service in spring 2017.

Recently the Blue Line (the second longest subway line in Japan) has Rapid services.


----------



## 00Zy99

If this is the second-longest, what's the longest?


----------



## dimlys1994

quashlo said:


> Nothing official yet, only provisional at this stage... Still too early.


Thanks, quashlo Anyway, I've drawn Ustunomiya LRT map for urbanrail.net - any corrections are welcomed:
http://www.urbanrail.net/as/jp/utsunomiya/utsunomiya.htm


----------



## Sr.Horn

00Zy99 said:


> If this is the second-longest, what's the longest?


The Toei Oedo Line which is 300 meters longest


----------



## sacto7654

00Zy99 said:


> It depends.
> 
> If it is vinyl, then the cost is quite reasonable.


I don't know--you're talking repainting eight passenger railroad cars into a green paint then apply those _gigantic_ decals, including that on the sliding doors. Cheap it isn't.


----------



## 00Zy99

I think the green is also vinyl. It is supposed to stay through 2019.


----------



## starrwulfe

*Apple Pay's support of JR East's Mobile Suica system goes into effect *





East Japan Railroad's _Suica_ contactless fare system has had a mobile variant for a long time, called "Mobile Suica". Up until now though, you had to have a made-for-Japan mobile phone to take advantage of it; the underlying technology developed by Sony called _Felica_ is the forerunner of the now widespread, standardized tech known as _NFC_ or Near Field Communications that underpins contactless financial transactions all over the globe now, and as such isn't compatible with phones like the iPhone, which never made a Japan-only variant. (Many Android phones like Samsung's Galaxy line however, have.) 

That all changed early last month as Apple released the iPhone 7 and 7+ phones along with a redesigned Apple Watch; these new devices include the Felica chipsets along with their standard NFC chips as well. Apple then made deals with companies like Toyota Financial, JCB, American Express, MUFG Financial Group, and more to make sure their Passbook application would be compatible with their Apple Pay tech, in the same manner as in the USA, and places like Singapore, Canada and more already. 

This marks the second time Apple will be partnering with a transport company to support fare payment in the Passbook app. (the first time was with Transport for London's Oyster scheme, but it uses NFC) This is a big deal on many levels because not only will the number one smartphone sold in Japan gain a feature that is on pretty much every other phone sold here (including flipphones!) but the manner the Mobile Suica app will work on an iPhone will also be different from how it operates elsewhere.

On other phones, Mobile Suica is an applet that is tied to the _Osaifu-Keitai_ app. Because of how the app does its security checks, it is tied to both the phone and the SIM card of the user. If the SIM is changed, the app no longer works. Also the virtual Suica card is generated on that phone and is very difficult to transfer to another device. There is no way to take a physical card and store it's information onto the Mobile Suica app either. This means it's impossible to move an already paid for commuter pass into Mobile Suica.

The iPhone version of Mobile Suica eliminates all these hassles because of how the iPhone is made, and how iOS runs with Apple Pay and Passbook.





1. You can register your physical Suica card to the device. This transfers whatever stored fare and commuter passes on the card into the device. The physical card is useless now at this point, but at least you can now use that ￥500 deposit! If youa don't have one it's OK, just generate one in the app. 





1a. Yes, you can move your info from the Android and flipphone variants too.





2. You can add value with an Apple Pay or Mobile Suica approved credit or debit card. The addition of Apple pay means support for way more cards now. I'm not sure if international cards are supported, but I'll update.

3. You can have more than one virtual Suica Card loaded in. Many people carry multiples because their jobs give out commuting money, they may need to travel for work, and they keep a private card. Now you can have more than one on the phone too.

The bigger news is probably the fact that this lets the iPhone and Apple Pay work with Japan's largest e-money network as well, since Mobile Suica is compatible with the _IC-Card_ network which the majority of transit companies, stores and even vending machines accept nationwide. 





Yep, you can also use Apple Watch Series 2 as well.





News Report on the debut.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I hope there will be an equivalent Android version of that service so that it can reach out to even more riders who choose Samsung, LG, or other mobile companies.


----------



## 00Zy99

Sr.Horn said:


> *Odakyu's new Romancecar 70000 Series*
> 
> Odakyu Electric Railway presented this week the new Romancecar Limited Express to launch by 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos: http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/headline/entry-879.html
> 
> 
> 
> Asahi
> 
> But there is more news. The company launch the refurbishment of the Odakyu 30000 series EXE. The first 4+6-car trainset treated returning to service in March 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refurbishment will be carried out by Nippon Sharyo, with the design overseen by Noriaki Okabe Architecture Network. It will include the following changes:
> 
> Redesigned interiors and seating.
> Replacement of Japanese-style squat toilets with Western-style toilets.
> Additional luggage racks.
> Installation of security cameras in vestibule and passenger saloons.
> Fully enclosed traction motors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.odakyu.jp/program/info/data.info/8499_5668838_.pdf
> 
> 30000, 50000 and 60000 series footage:


(crosspost)


----------



## 00Zy99

Sr.Horn said:


> *First pictures of the new Tobu 500 Series*
> 
> The new trains are built by Kawasaki Heavy Industries, with exterior and interior styling overseen by Japanese industrial designer Ken Okuyama.
> 
> In April 2016, Tobu announced that the trains would be used on through services between Asakusa in Tokyo and Aizu-Tajima in Fukushima Prefecture via the Yagan Railway and Aizu Railway Aizu Line from spring 2017.
> 
> Render:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first images of the new train:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://ameblo.jp/hamidashi103/entry-12213222375.html
> 
> :cheers:


(crosspost)


----------



## starrwulfe

* Tokyo Metro's new LCD display destination signage *









As part of ongoing renovations to the Hibiya Line, all the LED dot-matrix signs are being replaced with these LCD panels that also flip between Japanese, English, Korean and Simplified Chinese. 



















I'm not sure if this will be coming to other lines in the system, but since the Ginza Line is also getting major facility renovations, it would likely show up there too. 

In addition, the automated station announcements are also being done in English as well!
"The train bound for Kita Senju is arriving. Please stand behind the white line." 

It's about time! ￼


----------



## sacto7654

I wouldn't be surprised that all Kantō region passenger trains have a lot more extensive English announcements in the train and on train platforms as part of the upgrades in preparation for the 2020 Olympics.


----------



## MTR MTR

sacto7654 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised that all Kantō region passenger trains have a lot more extensive English announcements in the train and on train platforms as part of the upgrades in preparation for the 2020 Olympics.


Well on my last visit (August) some stations of the Yamanote Line got English announcements.

"The local train bound for Ueno and Tokyo is arriving, please wait behind the yellow line"
And
"Please stand clear of the closing doors!"


----------



## sacto7654

MTR MTR said:


> Well on my last visit (August) some stations of the Yamanote Line got English announcements.
> 
> "The local train bound for Ueno and Tokyo is arriving, please wait behind the yellow line"
> And
> "Please stand clear of the closing doors!"


The first station to get that announcement upgrade was at Tokyo Station--and with good reason: many foreigners use that station due its status as the terminal station for many Shinkansen trains.


----------



## starrwulfe

*Tokyo Metro Ginza Line Weekend Shutdown*

As I reported before, the Ginza Line is being shut down in sections on the weekends during November.











The sections being closed are between Shibuya and Omotesando stations to do work relating to the new station being built, and between Aoyama 1-Chome station and Tamaike-Sannō stations for track and power work along with upgrades in the Akasaka-Mitsuke station area. 









Tokyo Metro has staff on hand to help assist people who were caught off guard by the shutdown (this is at the Shibuya Mark City entrance)

Of course there are plenty of detours available since the Metro network offers multiple ways to transfer in the system. 










For example, I can simply take the Hanzomon Line from Shibuya to Omotesando Station, then use the Chiyoda Line to go around the Akasaka-Mitsuke closure.











I also got an alert about the closure on Friday via the Navitime app, Japan's premier mobile navigation app. 

It also encouraged "densha mania" people to go and check out the rare destination signage for thr Ginza Line.









And so, that's exactly what I did!


























One other thing to note...









JR can't begin construction on their platform realignments at Shibuya station until after the Ginza Line can be relocated to its new station over Meiji-Dori. This will probably mean that they will be using the new station in a very unfinished state until everything comes together just before the Olympics in 2020. 

In any case, I'll post more as I get it!


----------



## starrwulfe

sacto7654 said:


> The first station to get that announcement upgrade was at Tokyo Station--and with good reason: many foreigners use that station due its status as the terminal station for many Shinkansen trains.


For clarity, all major *Shinkansen* stations along with *NEX* and other airport bound train arrivals have been in English for years. None of the zairaisen stations have had it until now, except for rare occasions like during the 2002 World Cup. (Why they took them out is beyond me -- like English speakers will never use Kozukue Station?!) 

Other area systems I've noticed are...

Tokyu Toyoko Line (certain stations)
Odakyu Odawara Line (certain stations)
Keio Main Line (Takaosanguchi station) 

...and this is all just in the last few months while I've been bouncing around Kanto for work.


----------



## luacstjh98

Question: If I buy a Tokyo Metro day pass and ride past Shibuya on the Fukutoshin/Toyoko Lines to change to the Hibiya Line at Naka-Meguro, am I cheating on fares?

Since I won't pass a ticket gate at all during this...


----------



## 00Zy99

Where are you starting and where are you ending? Those are the important parts. Also, how does a Day Pass measure? Does it have a limit?


----------



## gazart

if anyone can explain why if using a third rail system is more appropriate to use the gauge in 1435?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

luacstjh98 said:


> Question: If I buy a Tokyo Metro day pass and ride past Shibuya on the Fukutoshin/Toyoko Lines to change to the Hibiya Line at Naka-Meguro, am I cheating on fares?
> 
> Since I won't pass a ticket gate at all during this...


Technically yes, but since you will be transferring to the Hibiya Line at Nakameguro, it's doable without any fuss.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

gazart said:


> if anyone can explain why if using a third rail system is more appropriate to use the gauge in 1435?


I assume you mean as it applies to the situation in Japan. The choice of power supply type is more or less related to the which railways the subway system connects to. Typically 1067mm gauge subways were built with connections to suburban lines in mind, thus the use of overhead catenary. Most 1435mm systems are municipal, self-contained systems, thus the use of third rail which allows smaller tunnel bores and their lower price tags. Of course, there are exceptions, such as the Osaka Municipal Subway Sakaisuji Line, which is 1435mm but uses overhead catenary, as it connects with the Hankyu Senri and Kyoto Lines. Another is the Toei Asakusa Line, with its connections to Keikyu and Keisei Lines.


----------



## starrwulfe

k.k.jetcar said:


> Technically yes, but since you will be transferring to the Hibiya Line at Nakameguro, it's doable without any fuss.


You can do this with just a normal ticket as well; I do this all the time since there's no easy way to get to Roppongi from Shibuya (except the bus).


----------



## 00Zy99

REPOST:

Tobu 500 Series "Revaty"










Last 27th of January Tobu Railway presented the new 500 series "Revaty" for its new limited express Revaty Kegon, Kinu, Aizu, Ryomo and Skytree Liner and Urban Park Liner to revenue in service from 21 April 2017.

Quote:





































The new trains built by Kawasaki Heavy Industries, with exterior and interior styling overseen by Japanese industrial designer Ken Okuyama. The driving cabs at each end of the three-car trainsets will include a gangway connection to allow trains to be coupled or split en route.

The trains will have active suspension, a first for trains operated by Tobu, and use permanent-magnet synchronous motor (PMSM) traction motors.

The exterior livery consists of "champagne beige" with "forest green" and "future blue" (Tobu's corporate colour) highlights around the windows.

Each three-car set will have a seating capacity of 161 passengers. Seat pitch will be 1,000 mm. Interior lighting will use LED lighting. Each trainset includes a universal access toilet, western-style toilet, and urinal. Wi-Fi and at-seat AC power sockets will also be provided.

Quote:















































































































































































































































































































































Source: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2017/01/27/306/ / https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tobu_500_series


Testing the train:


----------



## pudgym29

00Zy99 said:


> Hmmm...
> No within-paid-zone transfer to the Ginza Line.


  If you go through the *Orange* colored wicket @ Shibuya, your ticket will be returned to you so you may transfer to the Fukutoshin | Toyoku train there.


----------



## luacstjh98

pudgym29 said:


> If you go through the *Orange* colored wicket @ Shibuya, your ticket will be returned to you so you may transfer to the Fukutoshin | Toyoku train there.


Or just use Omotesando station, it may be a change of train, but it's a cross platform transfer, which is still better than having to go down six or eight floors.


----------



## towerpower123

That new 500 series is one really cool looking train!


----------



## towerpower123

SamuraiBlue said:


> Which part the diagram or the layout itself?
> 
> Either ways there are a lot more where that came from.
> Either way you should take a look at this web site that gathered all the underground diagrams of stations in Japan.
> 
> https://matome.naver.jp/odai/2134278627057938301
> 
> For example simplified Shibuya station diagram actually gives you more detail.


Just the sheer complexity of all those platforms makes it a work of art! Massive infrastructure is art!


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Tobu 70000 Series*










This weekend Tobu Railway received from Kinki Sharyo the first 70000 series trainset. These trains are part of the new fleet in order to permit an easy operation on the Tokyo Metro Hibiya Line and Tobu Skytree Line through services with the introduction of the unit 13000 (Tokyo Metro) and the installation of platform doors in all the Subway's Line 2.






^^ Leaving Kinki Sharyo plant in Osaka






^^ In Tokyo area




























Photos:
https://twitter.com/hobonoda
https://twitter.com/akaobi_7001


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

How it works the fare system in through services in Tokyo Metro lines? 

For example: I enter at Ginza Station, but I want to take the Tobu train to Takenotsuka Statin. Can I buy a Tokyo Metro ticket for it? Are there Tobu vending machines in Ginza Station? Or this trip is possible only with Pasmo card?

Another example: in Otemachi Station, I want to take the Odakyu Romancecar limited express train to Odawara. Are there Odakyu vending machines on Otemachi Station? Or I need to buy a Tokyo Metro ticket and, arriving in Odawara, buy a second ticket?


----------



## orulz

As I recall, you buy a Tokyo Metro ticket, but the fare for any trip crossing the boundary from one company's network to another carries a surcharge. Basically you wind up paying the full fare as if the trips had been two separate legs and you left the faregates for one and re entered the other company's for the other, except just on one ticket.


----------



## Heavenly Field

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> How it works the fare system in through services in Tokyo Metro lines?
> 
> For example: I enter at Ginza Station, but I want to take the Tobu train to Takenotsuka Statin. Can I buy a Tokyo Metro ticket for it? Are there Tobu vending machines in Ginza Station? Or this trip is possible only with Pasmo card?
> 
> Another example: in Otemachi Station, I want to take the Odakyu Romancecar limited express train to Odawara. Are there Odakyu vending machines on Otemachi Station? Or I need to buy a Tokyo Metro ticket and, arriving in Odawara, buy a second ticket?


In the specific case of the Romancecar, you're going to need special Limited Express tickets, which you can buy at Otemachi Station's (or any other Romancecar station's) ticket offices beforehand (from one month before your journey up to just before departure time).

Alternatively, you can buy them on-line too, but I find their interface difficult to fathom and navigate, and you probably have to take a receipt and exchange them at the ticket office for a "real" ticket anyway.
http://www.odakyu.jp/english/romancecar/

For normal trips between various operators, yeah, just buy a minimum-fare ticket and do fare adjustments at your destination, or go with Suica/Pasmo. The IC cards are way more convenient.


----------



## starrwulfe

+1 for using IC cards here. Also remember, you pay full prices rounded up to the nearest ¥10 per fare segment when NOT using a Suica/PASMO/Toica/etc since the TVMs don't take anything below ¥10 coins.


----------



## starrwulfe

*JR Route and Station Numbering Continues*

The East Japan Railway company is continuing to put up new signage to identify the roots within greater Tokyo instead of using a simple color along with various names so that International users of the system can more quickly identify them on the network. Here are a few pictures I've taken to show the progress.









E233 LCD screens have the station codes along with the route codes for other JR lines displayed. The English announcements also say this as well.

You can see more examples in this photo album as I collect some good shots.


----------



## Antje

The last day of the 01 Series on the Ginza line is on 10 March 2017.

Source: http://www.tokyoweekender.com/2017/02/say-your-last-goodbyes-to-tokyo-metros-ginza-line-01-series/


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Tokyu 2020 series*










Tokyu Corporation will introduce new trainsets for the Den-en-toshi Line by spring 2018. 

This is the 2020 series, named because the Tokyo Olympics and the 100th anniversary of the company in 2022. 3 10-car sets will be constructed.



























New 2020 series at the renewed Minami-Machida Station

http://www.tokyu.co.jp/file/170317.pdf
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2017/03/17/329/


----------



## luacstjh98

starrwulfe said:


> ^^ as an everyday user (and at times, translator) of the system, I believe after the Hibiya Line's 05 series, the next would probably what I call the "Eidan 1970s Group" which are the 6000, 7000 and 8000 series found on the Chiyoda, Yurakucho, Fukutoshin, and Hanzomon lines.
> 
> The 8000s have been updated with LED lighting and LCD screens so they're likely good for another 10-15 years maybe. They can also interline across Tokyu's Den-en-toshi and Tobu's Skytree lines so that's a plus.
> 
> The oldest of the 7000 series have been retired to Jakarta whilst the newest have been running as 8 car trains in the Fukutoshin Line or 10 cars on the Yurakucho. However the 10000 series along with Tokyu, Seibu and Tobu trains have taken the urgency to rebuild away.
> 
> The Chiyoda Line's 6000 series is a bit stymied since they cannot run on the Joban Line (but are equipped with Odakyu equipment so at times are seen there.) Since all other sets can interline Odakyu-Chiyoda-JR, there might be a reason to upgrade or phase out the 6000 series soon.
> 
> My 2¢...


6000 series cannot run on the Joban Line? That's news to me...


----------



## starrwulfe

luacstjh98 said:


> 6000 series cannot run on the Joban Line? That's news to me...


Hmmm, you're right. They *are* able to run in JR tracks; for some reason they've just been short lining them lately in revenue service and keeping them from going past Ayase... Wonder what that means.


----------



## luacstjh98

I remember something about a trial to install Thales CBTC on the Joban Line or something?

Could it be related to this?


----------



## SamuraiBlue

starrwulfe said:


> Hmmm, you're right. They *are* able to run in JR tracks; for some reason they've just been short lining them lately in revenue service and keeping them from going past Ayase... Wonder what that means.


Probably a computer command issue in which JRE is not sharing Odakyu/Eidan the data beyond Ayase.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> They *are* able to run in JR tracks; for some reason they've just been short lining them lately in revenue service and keeping them from going past Ayase... Wonder what that means.


It could just be that the remaining formations (total retirement by end of FY2017) are restricted to shorter runs- where especially during the AM rush they can fill required slots and get high utilization. CBTC isn't slated to be switched on until 2020, so equipment issues are likely not the cause, and besides by then they will be either running in Jakarta or have been recycled as beer cans.


----------



## 00Zy99

crosspost:



dimlys1994 said:


> From Rail Journal
> 
> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...new-fleet-to-revamp-services.html?channel=524
> 
> *Tobu Railway uses new fleet to revamp services*
> Friday, April 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _JAPAN’s Tobu Railway introduced a new timetable on April 21 featuring additional limited-express services operated by its 500 series Revaty trains which are entering service at the same time_
> 
> The new timetable increases the number of limited-express trains between Tokyo, Nikko and Kinugawa by five services on weekdays, and nine at weekends and holidays. An additional eight limited express trains are operating on the Yagan and Aizu lines from Asakusa to Aizu-tajima. New limited express routes are operating between Asakusa and Kasukabe and now extend to the Tobu Urban Park Line in the morning and evening peak periods, while outbound trains are stopping at Sengen-dai for the first time
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunfuns

I'm flying to Tokyo this Sunday and was wondering whether there is some kind of website in English which would help me understand how to get from point A to point B in Tokyo with public transport? 

First of all I need to figure out the most logical way to travel from Narita airport to the place I'm staying at near Akasaka metro station...


----------



## Faiyez

Sunfuns said:


> I'm flying to Tokyo this Sunday and was wondering whether there is some kind of website in English which would help me understand how to get from point A to point B in Tokyo with public transport?


I recommend https://maps.google.com/




Sunfuns said:


> First of all I need to figure out the most logical way to travel from Narita airport to the place I'm staying at near Akasaka metro station...


Akasaka, right? Not Asakusa? To which hotel?


----------



## starrwulfe

If I were you, I would take the Airport Limousine Bus to Akasaka; it's a real hassle wrangling luggage aboard a regular commuter train around Tokyo (not to mention all the stairs and long walks for transferring trains)

https://www.limousinebus.co.jp/en/bus_services/narita/akasaka.html

You can play on the trains once you've checked in safely 😎✌

Also make sure your phone is updated. Both Google and Apple Maps are perfect here in Japan, so you can use them in transit mode to get the most updated info-- even if there's a delay. 

Also make sure you have a SIM card that works here. 
I recommend Sakura Mobile

Or simply get the free hotspot app at the very least... 
Japan Connected-free Wi-Fi


----------



## pudgym29

*Glaring omission.*



Sunfuns said:


> I'm flying to Tokyo this Sunday and was wondering whether there is some kind of website in English which would help me understand how to get from point A to point B in Tokyo with public transport?
> First of all I need to figure out the most logical way to travel from Narita airport to the place I'm staying at near Akasaka Metro station...


   Sunfuns, I am *amazed* nobody here has yet mentioned *Hyperdia*. {Yes, yes - I know it has been mentioned _numerous times_ on other forum posts - but since Sunfuns managed to post here, we should mention it here.}
My preliminary search says you should be able to do this for ¥1,220 - if your destination is actually the Akasaka train station.
Otherwise, look up the real address of your hotel, see where are the subway stations nearby, and turn those loose on Hyperdia. 
Do not listen to these guys when they tell you to only ride _this (expensive - limited express) train_ with baggage. I've wound up on the Keisei Main Line to NRT a bunch of times with my carry-on *crammed* with artifacts. The key is getting your bag _on the rack over the windows_. Once you get to the Airport Terminal train station, there will be a free wheeled cart you can put your bag on to roll into the terminal check-in position.


----------



## luacstjh98

Now, you _could_ do that, but do you _want_ to? Without context it would be hard to impose a recommendation on OP. As starrwulfe mentioned, it's not exactly convenient to drag luggage around the regular commuter train service.

It might work for a solo traveler with only a carry on or something, but my family (parents, 3 kids) actually did take the regular commuter trains out of Haneda with bulky checkins. Pretty fun, but I wouldn't recommend it.

The limited express exists to save you some trouble, I don't see why not. At least you only need to worry about getting from Ueno/Tokyo/Shinjuku/Shibuya to your hotel.


----------



## Zack Fair

Sunfuns said:


> I'm flying to Tokyo this Sunday and was wondering whether there is some kind of website in English which would help me understand how to get from point A to point B in Tokyo with public transport?
> 
> First of all I need to figure out the most logical way to travel from Narita airport to the place I'm staying at near Akasaka metro station...


Take the limited express as mentioned above by luacstjh98.

I used the Tokyo Metro app to get around last summer. It's available for both Apple and Android devices, highly recommended. 

http://www.tokyometro.jp/en/tips/connectivity/smartphone/index.html


----------



## 00Zy99

Question:

What exactly are the rules for having to have an end-access door. Because Odakyu is adding its underground grade separation at Kita-Shimozawa, and its VSE doesn't have end doors. How would this apply to allowing the Keisei AE to use the proposed Tokyo Station Access to run through to Haneda? How fast could a through limited express be between the two airports?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

00Zy99 said:


> Question:
> 
> What exactly are the rules for having to have an end-access door. Because Odakyu is adding its underground grade separation at Kita-Shimozawa, and its VSE doesn't have end doors. How would this apply to allowing the Keisei AE to use the proposed Tokyo Station Access to run through to Haneda? How fast could a through limited express be between the two airports?


Presumably the new construction has wider diameter tunnels, which allows safe evacuation of passengers from side doors, thus the requirement is waived.

The target for a journey between the two airports is under an hour, one figure I have seen is 54 minutes. One must also take into consideration competition from the limousine bus services as well as JR East.


----------



## pudgym29

*I Shot J.R. (et alia)*

   It has been seven years since I presented my show to the Central Electric Railfans' Association. It was about trains in Tokyo and Yokohama, Japan. I publicized it using the title, "I Shot J. R. (& Keikyu, Keio, Odakyu, et alia)"; which was a twist on the then-recent revival of the 1980s television show "Dallas", and its protagonist | antagonist _J. R. Ewing_.
This was seemingly a bit too much for Tony Coppoletta, who was the emcee of C.E.R.A. programs in 2012. He publicized it as "Trains of Tokyo and Yokohama". _Whatever_.
I lost a *substantial portion* of my audience when the 'closing event' of Chicago Craft Beer Week occurred at the same time on the same evening (Friday) (even though _the calendar showed CCBW extending through to Sunday_). (If I wasn't scheduled to do this show that night, I would have wanted to attend that 'closing event'.) 
But it was a good show. To illustrate that, I have now uploaded all the photographs I showed that night, and included the script in which I described the photographs. Some of these photographs can no longer be replicated. (The grade crossing in Shimo-Kitazawa has been eliminated.)
The file has gone off-line a few times. After an incident at December 2014's C.E.R.A. show, in which we had a delay due to technical problems; I was actually asked if there was something I could show while we were trying to fix it. My answer was 'no', because I didn't have _that USB flash drive_ with me then. [We did fix it.]
We had an internet connection. I remembered uploading this. When I went to the site of the last uploader I had utilized, the file had rinsed off.
So I decided to upload it again just in case we had another technical snag.
The file is 24.23 MB. 
My photographs are Creative Commons - Attribution - NonCommercial - ShareAlike BY-NC-SA. Essentially, you can do whatever you wish with them, including making derivative works of them, *as long as you do not try to make any money from doing so*.
The file is still available at A X F C.
The DLKey is 8124
The .rar password is "Keikyu_via_Sengakuji" {without the quotes}.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Sunfuns said:


> I'm flying to Tokyo this Sunday and was wondering whether there is some kind of website in English which would help me understand how to get from point A to point B in Tokyo with public transport?
> 
> First of all I need to figure out the most logical way to travel from Narita airport to the place I'm staying at near Akasaka metro station...


I would actually recommend Hyperdia. You can have it on your tablet or phone, or you can view it using a computer. www.hyperdia.com


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Sotetsu 20000 Series*










Sagami Railway (Sotetsu) announced last monday (5th June) the new Series 20000 EMU. A new commuter train for the future through service with Tokyu when the link will be completed by 2022.

The first train will be introduced in December 2017, replacing a 7000 series set.



















The fleet of ten-car 20000 series trainsets will be built by Hitachi at its Kasado Factory in Kudamatsu, Yamaguchi. Externally, the trains will carry the "Yokohama Navy Blue" corporate livery introduced for refurbished 9000 series trains.

Passenger accommodation will consist of longitudinal bench seating with grey moquette seat covers. Each car will include a space for wheelchairs and pushchairs.




























Also a new website was launched http://www.sotetsu.co.jp/design-pj/20000/ with a Youtube channel associated. Here the first vídeo showing moments of the construction of the first unit:






Sources:
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2017/06/05/293/
http://www.sotetsu.co.jp/design-pj/20000/
http://www.sotetsu.co.jp/news_release/pdf/170605_01.pdf


----------



## Sopomon

Could it be?
Could they be building a commuter train without those dreadful hanging adverts?


----------



## sacto7654

Sopomon said:


> Could it be?
> Could they be building a commuter train without those dreadful hanging adverts?


You mean like what they're doing with the JR East E235 Series? I've read they're going to have far fewer hanging advertising signs than normal because the majority of the ads will be shown on the multiple LCD screens now on the train.


----------



## starrwulfe

sacto7654 said:


> You mean like what they're doing with the JR East E235 Series? I've read they're going to have far fewer hanging advertising signs than normal because the majority of the ads will be shown on the multiple LCD screens now on the train.


I ride an E235 at least 3 times a month now (there are currently 3 sets in service BTW) and one of my complaints is that they just don't totally nix the hanging ads altogether. There are 8 per car that are on either side of the door vestibules.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

^^I saw it on NHK yesterday.


----------



## Momo1435

2 Pictures of the work going on for the new section and station of the Yamanote Line between Shinagawa Station and Tamachi Station.



















e-mansion forum


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Toei Asakusa Line 5500 series*

First pictures:





































Source Twitter user https://twitter.com/hks_nishiteu





Sr.Horn said:


> Toei has announced a new trainset for the Asakusa Line, the 5500 series. The new EMU will enter in service by spring 2018. A total of 27 eight-car trainsets are on order.


----------



## pudgym29

*Open ticket inclusion*



sacto7654 said:


> I think a huge difference on the Minatomirai line ridership increase was the start of the run-through services using the Tokyu Toyoko Line and the Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin Line in March 2013, which made it very easy for people on the Ikebukuro-Shinjuku-Shibuya corridor to reach central Yokohama through the Minatomirai Line.


    Very solid point. 
I respectfully offer that its inclusion on a number of Yokohama _open tickets_, including that of Keikyu's Yokohama 1 Day Ticket (Japanese)(Could Keikyu do a *more thorough job of burying the details of this ticket* on its W-WW site? :grumpy, has also been valuable, especially if your accomodation is in Yokohama. On my last trip to Japan, which ended Tuesday, I used this ticket one day (from Yokohama, ¥840). kay:


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Keio 5000 series debut*

Only regular services until end of FY 2017 that will be implemented the premium service with one of the following names elected in January 2018:

Keio Liner 
Keio Smart Liner 
Keio Prime Liner 
Luxpress
Westar

(http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2017/04/26/247/)


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Tokyu 6020 series*

Tokyu Corporation will introduce new trainsets for the Oimachi Line by spring 2018. 










The 6020 series trains will share a common design with the Tokyu 2020 series ten-car EMU trains due to be introduced on the Tokyu Den-en-toshi Line in spring 2018. (see #960)

The two seven-car 6020 series trains on order are scheduled to be used on express services on the Tokyu Oimachi Line alongside the existing fleet of six Tokyu 6000 series, which are scheduled to be lengthened from six to seven cars by the start of the revised timetable in March 2018.










Source: http://www.tokyu.co.jp/image/news/pdf/171012-21.pdf


----------



## Astaire007

JR Shibuya Station Saikyo Line New Platform Construction


----------



## starrwulfe

Here are some of my own pictures I took while waiting for the train to Big Sight on Friday. I’ve been meaning to post some updates but so busy.


----------



## Rainbow_DASH

Saw this recently and I'm fascinated at how Japan's anachronistic approach to technology is also present in its railway signalling system


----------



## Sopomon

Is that a fax machine I spy?


----------



## Faiyez

Sopomon said:


> Is that a fax machine I spy?


This is Japan, so yes. :lol:


----------



## starrwulfe

Bane of my existence over here. The great train services make up for it though


----------



## luacstjh98

Is it known what kind of CBTC system the Marunouchi line is getting?

After watching that video, I get the impression that it would be really funny watching the Japanese learn Alstom Urbalis or something...


----------



## Astaire007

Tokyo Metro Ginza Line Shibuya Station Relocation Construction


----------



## Svartmetall

Rainbow_DASH said:


> Saw this recently and I'm fascinated at how Japan's anachronistic approach to technology is also present in its railway signalling system


Thing is, we mock it as being old, but if it works better than the computerised system then so be it. It's not like they don't have the ability or technology to install something else, it's that they find their approach to be better.


----------



## Sopomon

Svartmetall said:


> Thing is, we mock it as being old, but if it works better than the computerised system then so be it. It's not like they don't have the ability or technology to install something else, it's that they find their approach to be better.


No it's really just a case of Japanese exceptionalism (only our way works, _we_ dont need new tech) and a hangover from the boom era.
Every day I come across cases similar to this where sure, it ain't broke, but it's hideously inefficient and uses up vital man-hours in a country with a extremely low unemployment rate and a dangerous culture of overwork. 

(Plus how many meetings, reports and presentations do you think Keikyuu management would have to go through to accomplish a digitalisation project like that? Keep in mind the proclivity to have meetings about announcements about meetings etc etc etc)


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Rainbow_DASH said:


> Saw this recently and I'm fascinated at how Japan's anachronistic approach to technology is also present in its railway signalling system


It's actually more robust and flexible then a computerized system on such a busy line where there is only 2 minutes head ways going either direction with 130% ridership. 
At any time when a train is delayed by all kind of reasons like an object that had fallen on the rail and personnel is needed to retrieve it to a sick person requiring assistance, a fight on the platform between customers,etc,etc.
With a computerized system it takes more then several minutes to restore normal operation while a manual switching system only takes seconds.
The down side is miss operation of flipping the switch that may result in a major accident but I believe there are various fail safe systems to prevent that from happening.

In other words which would you prefer having 10+ minutes delays every other day during commute or delays that you hardly notice?


----------



## Svartmetall

Sopomon said:


> No it's really just a case of Japanese exceptionalism (only our way works, _we_ dont need new tech) and a hangover from the boom era.
> Every day I come across cases similar to this where sure, it ain't broke, but it's hideously inefficient and uses up vital man-hours in a country with a extremely low unemployment rate and a dangerous culture of overwork.
> 
> (Plus how many meetings, reports and presentations do you think Keikyuu management would have to go through to accomplish a digitalisation project like that? Keep in mind the proclivity to have meetings about announcements about meetings etc etc etc)


Well, the Swedes are the opposite and they try to automate everything and remove people from every equation. Yet they have some of the latest trains in Europe and also dangerous mistakes such as trains taking the wrong line and ending up in the wrong city even! 

To be honest, I'd rather have a manpower heavy system if it yields better results. I am not a fan for modernisation for modernisations sake. You can probably fault the Japanese on a few areas but in terms of railways, I have never taken better systems especially given how much other countries are plagued with terrible operational procedure and frequent signal failures. 

PS: Sweden even has the same meeting culture too so much so that even the portal to Sweden has a section on it!


----------



## Rainbow_DASH

Sopomon said:


> No it's really just a case of Japanese exceptionalism (only our way works, _we_ dont need new tech) and a hangover from the boom era.
> Every day I come across cases similar to this where sure, it ain't broke, but it's hideously inefficient and uses up vital man-hours in a country with a extremely low unemployment rate and a dangerous culture of overwork.
> 
> (Plus how many meetings, reports and presentations do you think Keikyuu management would have to go through to accomplish a digitalisation project like that? Keep in mind the proclivity to have meetings about announcements about meetings etc etc etc)


In Keikyu railways' case tho, I think it's more about the sheer financial cost of not only replacing the entire system, but also staff retraining and the inevitable delays caused by few bugs and kinks that needed to be ironed out. All that for probably something that may or may not be that much more efficient than current signalling system.

Also, even tho they have pretty lucrative lines, I don't think they have the financial muscle of, say, JR east, so they may have to be more conservative with their budgets


----------



## luacstjh98

Isn't JR installing Thales signaling on the Joban Line? I wonder how Joban Line operators are going to deal with that?

I know this is Keikyu, but really, I don't see Japan being able to have such a manpower-intensive culture in the long term.


----------



## luacstjh98

k.k.jetcar said:


> due to incompatibility with the ATOS traffic control system and adjusting the radio frequencies, which would blow out the installation costs.


Referring to this. Maybe the systems are too drastically different to reconcile, hence the Galapagos Effect mention. After all, hasn't that been one of the main criticisms of Japan HSR export - more work to make it work with ETCS/whatever the Chinese use?

I believe Crossrail in the UK is also going to be similar to the classic Japanese railway - ETCS 2, (some form of) CBTC, and classic UK TPWS from west to east on a single line, with Crossrail trains sharing with regular suburban trains in the outer areas. If it works for them there, why not? (arguably Crossrail only has the Class 345 to worry about, whereas Japanese railways have a lot more)


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> If it works for them there, why not?


Well, Crossrail has a helluva lot more money being spent on it than the Joban Line (isn't it the biggest European infrastructure project ever?)- any problems probably can be ironed out by throwing more money at it. JR East was looking more to having CBTC on the Joban Line as a benchmarking exercise (to compare with ATACS on the Saikyo Line) than anything else. Once they realized the costs were going beyond the scope of the project, they ended it, which was wise. I reckon with the success of ATACS on the Senseki Line, and it's (so far fault free?) recent activation on the Saikyo Line, JR-E figured ATACS was better long-term, while delivering more features than CBTC (such as grade crossing control and compatibility with multiple models of rolling stock on the same line) and "plug and play" with existing JR-E systems like ATOS.


----------



## Astaire007

JR Shibuya Station Saikyo Line New Platform Construction


----------



## Astaire007

Tokyo Metro Ginza Line Shibuya Station Relocation Construction


----------



## Norge78

Nikkei Asian Review

November 19, 2017 1:03 pm

*Is the demographic time bomb already making Japan less safe?*

Spate of train delays blamed on lack of qualified engineers

FUMIHITO ISHIZUKA and YOSHIHIRO HARA, Nikkei staff writers

Short-circuiting shut down service on a busy Tokyo commuter train line for four and a half hours Wednesday morning.

TOKYO -- On a cloudy morning last week, every bus stop on the road leading to Tokyo's Shibuya district had at least 30 people waiting in line. A bus would come from time to time, but of course there was no room for a single passenger to get on.

The unusual sight was the consequence of the Den-en-toshi Line, a heavily traveled commuter line running directly under the road, stopping for four and a half hours Wednesday due to an electrical issue.

The rush hour stoppage drew a flurry of tweets by frustrated riders.

"Again? Enough of this!" one fumed.

"The line here is longer than you see at popular theme park attractions," another joked.

*Though famed for punctuality, Japanese trains are seeing an increase in delays*. In the past, delays were typically caused by accidents or severe weather. In recent months, however, electrical malfunctions have become a growing problem.

The Den-en-toshi Line, operated by Tokyu, also suffered a power outage on Oct. 19. In other rail trouble, damage to a substation caused delays Sept. 5 on East Japan Railway lines including the vital Yamanote Line, which loops through central Tokyo. A power outage halted service Sept. 12 on the Tokyo Monorail serving Haneda Airport.

Mind the skills gap

Though the responsibility in each case lies with the railway operators, some place indirect blame on a lack of qualified personnel working on the electrical infrastructure. Railway companies are popular employers, but the businesses that handle such tasks as building and inspecting electrical equipment have trouble attracting young people to take on what is seen as grueling work.

"Not enough talented people" go into such maintenance work, said Ryo Takagi, a professor in the electrical engineering department at Tokyo's Kogakuin University. "And students who join those companies show gaps in their knowledge."

https://asia.nikkei.com/Life-Arts/Life/Is-the-demographic-time-bomb-already-making-Japan-less-safe


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Tokyu 2020 Series*










The 2020 series trains are being built by Japan Transport Engineering Company (J-TREC) as part of its "Sustina S24 Series" family.

The first 10-car trainset, 2121, was delivered from the J-TREC factory in Yokohama in late November 2017, and shown off to the media on 30 November 2017.


















































































Photos: Mainichi Shimbun


----------



## Astaire007

Improvement Work of JR Sendagaya Station


----------



## Momo1435

Shinagawa New Station

12/03










e-mansion


----------



## Astaire007

JR Yamanote Line Shinagawa New Station Construction

12/3


----------



## Momo1435

New style of overhead wires on the Toden Arakawa Line on a renovated section between Mukōhara and 
Higashi-Ikebukuro-Yonchōme stations. 





























It's much different then the standard overhead wires. 











source:
https://twitter.com/275kV/status/938430536086777856
https://twitter.com/275kV/status/938431368643489793


----------



## 00Zy99

For clarity:



Sr.Horn said:


> *Odakyu 70000 Series "Graceful Super Express"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odakyu presented on tuesday, december 5th, the new Romancecar 70000 series "GSE" or "Graceful Super Express". New limited express service will enter in service from mid-march 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos: https://news.mynavi.jp/article/20171205-552384/
> 
> GSE presentation (Tokyo MX):


----------



## Astaire007

Tokyo Station Square (completed)


----------



## Astaire007

Tokyo Metro Ginza Line Shibuya Station Relocation Construction


----------



## Astaire007

Tokyo Station Square (completed)


----------



## Astaire007

Tokyo Metro Ginza Line Shibuya Station Relocation Construction


----------



## Astaire007

Tokyo Metro Hibiya Line Toranomon Station Construction


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Is it will be an infill station with Ginza line interchange?


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Ueno Station (Ginza Line · Hibiya Line) remodelation*










Tokyo Metro completed on December 13 the remodeling of the Ueno Station (Ginza and Hibiya Line).

Improvement works on seven Ginza Line stations between Asakusa and Kanda are almost complete just before the December 30th, day of the 90th anniversary.










Each with its style, the Ueno station on the Ginza line adopts an antique museum style while the station on the Hibiya line opts for a more modern design.










Thus, in the Ginza line station we find replicas of the lathes, classic posters, or even the first automatic panels that indicate that the train arrives.

Of course they have also had detail in the shopping areas, waiting areas or toilets.




























"Echika Fit Ueno" is the name of the new commercial space with the typical that we can find in these underground galleries: bakeries, some accessories store, etc. "Mercury Patio" is a waiting area.




































































































Now we take a look on the Hibiya line station:



















New access nº4 with airtight door to prevent flooding.























































Source: https://news.mynavi.jp/article/20171214-556753/

Video section

First, the Tokyo MX News report:






Next, some amateur videos on the Ginza Line Station and Hibiya Line Station:












Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Sr.Horn

Using QR Codes to operate platform barrier doors with different length trains? This is what is trying in Tokyo:



> *QR codes to aid barrier door operation on train platforms*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a world-first, QR codes are being used in the operation of platform safety barriers at train stations — a development aimed at accelerating the installation of barriers and slashing the hefty cost.
> 
> The new system also has the advantage of being able to handle trains with different door placements.
> 
> Safety barriers to prevent people from falling onto the tracks are being installed on station platforms ahead of the 2020 Tokyo Olympics and Paralympics. The Tokyo metropolitan government launched a practical demonstration of the new system on the municipal Toei Subway lines last month.
> 
> When a train pulls into the Toei Asakusa Line’s Daimon Station in Minato Ward, doors open in a safety barrier that has been temporarily constructed on the platform. Affixed to each train door window is a QR code sticker measuring about 15 centimeters by 15 centimeters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The metropolitan government worked with Denso Wave Inc., an Aichi Prefecture-based company that creates QR codes, to develop the world’s first method for operating safety barrier doors that uses QR codes. Trials of the new system began on Nov. 24.
> 
> ...
> 
> Other types being tried
> 
> *The central government and railway operators aim to install platform safety barrier doors at 882 stations across Japan by fiscal 2020,* when the Tokyo Olympics will be held. As of the end of March this year, they had been installed at 686 stations. However, at the 260 stations used by 100,000 or more people daily, only 84 had barriers.


The Japan News


----------



## Svartmetall

Holy hell, those Ginza line upgrades look amazing. Really surprising given how old they looked when I was last there in 2015. Very classy.

I wish Stockholm would upgrade some of its older stations too.


----------



## starrwulfe

Finally managed to see One of Keio’s new 6000 series trains over the New Year holiday. 

Both times it was heading in the opposite direction from where I was going so I couldn't ride on it.


----------



## Astaire007

JR Shibuya Station Saikyo Line New Platform Construction


----------



## starrwulfe

* Sotetsu 20000 series to enter service 11 February 2018 *

It was media day over at Sotetsu's Ebina yard where 20001F was shown off as the first of 10 trains to be delivered as part of the ramp up to through running with JR and Tokyu. 

Also shown was the ongoing construction at Hazawa station where the Sotetsu/JR/Tokyu split will start. 






The new trains built by Hitachi are in the new Yokohama Navy Blue livery and will enter service next month. A new train will go into service every month from then until October when all 10 have been delivered. 

The trains feature onboard Wi-Fi, taller ceilings, spacious seating, LED lighting and LCD screens galore.


----------



## starrwulfe

* Hibiya, Chiyoda line trains hit with rare graffiti *

Around 5am on 13 January, a Hibiya Line 13000 series train (yeah, one of the new ones ) was spray painted with a 14m long "piece" not unlike a 1980s NYC subway car. This occurred at the Naka Meguro station layover tracks. The train ran in service to Kita Senju, where it was taken out of service and subsequently cleaned. Sometime during the same period a Chiyoda line train was hit as well.


----------



## Svartmetall

God, I hope that "culture" doesn't proliferate in Japan. It's really annoying here in Europe - you get graffiti everywhere and sometimes it can take ages to get it cleaned because, guess what, it's EVERYWHERE!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

starrwulfe said:


> * Hibiya, Chiyoda line trains hit with rare graffiti *
> 
> Around 5am on 13 January, a Hibiya Line 13000 series train (yeah, one of the new ones ) was spray painted with a 14m long "piece" not unlike a 1980s NYC subway car. This occurred at the Naka Meguro station layover tracks. The train ran in service to Kita Senju, where it was taken out of service and subsequently cleaned. Sometime during the same period a Chiyoda line train was hit as well.


Dang... was someone caught on CCTV tagging that train? That surely is a rare case, but it can be a bad sign that security may need to be stepped up for such taggings to reduce. I especially appreciate how clean and sleek Japanese trains are, but fortunately, this is a rare case that can be addressed right away.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Sotetsu 20000 series*










starrwulfe introduced the new Sotetsu 20000 series that enter in service next 11th of february. New 10-car trainset was originally planned to start its services in december.

As is mentioned before, the new series ultimately intended to be used on through-running services between Sotetsu and Tokyu lines commencing in late fiscal 2022, the first train will enter revenue service on 11 February 2018, replacing a 7000 series. 




























Color scheme is "Yokohama Blue Navy", new livery incorporated on refurbished 9000.























































Passenger accommodation will consist of longitudinal bench seating with grey moquette seat covers.Each car will include a space for wheelchairs and pushchairs.




































































































Source:
https://news.mynavi.jp/article/20180121-574254/
https://news.mynavi.jp/article/20180117-572630/


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
I'm glad Sotetsu went back to Hitachi, their traditional supplier, rather than J-trec for this order of new rolling stock (also the dark blue livery rather than the ubiquitous stainless). The push button passenger-operated doors are a first for Sotetsu- a feature intended for the layover time at terminals, to keep the interior temperature more or less constant in peak summer and winter conditions.


----------



## starrwulfe

^^

I wish they’d have door buttons or have one door per car open (like Seibu and Keio do) when laying over on all trains going forward.


----------



## luacstjh98

Something that's been biting at me for a while now:

Why not reconfigure the Narita Airport Line to dual gauge, have JR and Keisei share a double track line, and allowing both operators to run more frequent service into the airport?


----------



## sacto7654

luacstjh98 said:


> Something that's been biting at me for a while now:
> 
> Why not reconfigure the Narita Airport Line to dual gauge, have JR and Keisei share a double track line, and allowing both operators to run more frequent service into the airport?


Simple: more and more airlines are moving back their international flights to Haneda. As such, the demand is not there to have a dual-track dual-gauge line in and out of Narita Airport.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

sacto7654 said:


> Simple: more and more airlines are moving back their international flights to Haneda. As such, the demand is not there to have a dual-track dual-gauge line in and out of Narita Airport.


I think it's more like shifting -- and balancing -- airline demand for both airports, especially Narita has been traditionally served by international flights for a long time. The main reason why more airlines are picking Haneda over Narita is pretty much convenience to Central Tokyo, not to mention an abundance of domestic flights with ANA, JAL, and other Japanese carriers to the latter airport.


----------



## luacstjh98

Well, allowing Keisei/JR to run more service into NRT, along with the Asakusa Line bypass if that ever gets built, would probably make NRT more competitive?

Or MTR Airport Express-style through-checking of baggage with an in town check in service at Tokyo Station.


(although that would benefit Keisei more, but I digress)


----------



## Momo1435

sacto7654 said:


> Simple: more and more airlines are moving back their international flights to Haneda. As such, the demand is not there to have a dual-track dual-gauge line in and out of Narita Airport.


Narita is actually growing very fast for the last 6 years, mainly because of a significant increase in tourism from mainland China. New passenger records were broken every year for the last 4 years.

So improving the train services to Narita is even more needed now then ever. The Narita Access line was completed at the right moment and should be enough for now. I don't think that making the line dual gauge will help. What needs to be done is to push ahead with the new tunnel underneath central Tokyo to creater a faster connection between the Narita Access line and Haneda. 

And I would also like to see more tracks and platforms at the Narita Airport Stations. Giving both the JR and Keisei lines an extra track through the airport will already increase the capacity and safe so much time for all trains. 



Narita Statistics. 

Total passengers











Non Japanese passengers on International flights










source of the diagrams:
https://www.naa.jp/jp/2018/01/24/20180125-unyou.pdf


----------



## Momo1435

something else

The Tokyo Metropolitan government has released a vision / plan for the next large renovation of Shinjuku Station. In this document they lay a out a baseline proposal for what should happen after 2020.


*Shinjuku Large Terminal 新宿グランドターミナル*


http://www.toshiseibi.metro.tokyo.jp/seibihosin/shinjuku_seibihosin.html

http://www.toshiseibi.metro.tokyo.jp/seibihosin/pdf/shinjuku_seibihosin.pdf


The reason for the plans are the need to replace the aging building at the East and West entrances. The Lumine Est Mall at the East entrance and the Odakyu and Keio Department Stores at the West Entrance. These buildings are already 50 years old, which is old for such buildings in Tokyo. Odakyu and Keio are already working on an plan for the West entrance. Tokyo wants to use that to create a larger project, creating a large terminal on top of the tracks on the north side of the station. 

Work is currently going on an a new open underground passage way linking the East and the West entrance without having to pass the gates. The new plans go further and see the creation of a pedestrian deck above the tracks linking the new buildings, including new high rise towers on the East and West entrances. Another part of the plans are to create better spaces for pedestrians on ground level at both entrances. Especially at the West Entrance the station square is very traffic orientated with a bus stops and 2 large ramps to and from the semi underground taxi and logistics roads on level -1. 

The aim is to create another passageway between East and West Shinjuku and to improve pedestrian flows in and around the station. Continuing the improvements that started with the construction of the new South Entrance that was completed a couple of years ago. 






















The document includes some small sketches of how it could turn out when completed. 




















In the next couple of years these sketches will be turned into detailed plans, with work on the project starting in 2020.


----------



## Faiyez

Paradoxically, all my international flying has been into/out of Haneda, while Narita has been my choice for domestic flights.

This is because NRT-KIX is very competitive. HND-KIX not so much.


----------



## starrwulfe

Momo1435 said:


> something else
> 
> The Tokyo Metropolitan government has released a vision / plan for the next large renovation of Shinjuku Station. In this document they lay a out a baseline proposal for what should happen after 2020.


I was wondering when this would see the light of day. When the plans for Osaka station's reconfiguration came out 18 years ago, I kept thinking the same could be in store for Shinjuku. It's practically made for that kind of configuration by being in a "canyon" of buildings around it. 

Also, someone please phone Seibu and tell them they need to use this as a chance to move their station 300m south somehow. Please.


----------



## starrwulfe

Faiyez said:


> Paradoxically, all my international flying has been into/out of Haneda, while Narita has been my choice for domestic flights.
> 
> This is because NRT-KIX is very competitive. HND-KIX not so much.


HND-ITA is very competitive and on the rare times I fly between the two, is what I use... But why fly when the Shinkansen is so much more convenient, unless you're getting roundtrips for less than 2/3 the price...

As for international... HND as much as possible, even if it means I don't get the nonstop because NRT might as well be in another country based on the distance from my house.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Also, someone please phone Seibu and tell them they need to use this as a chance to move their station 300m south somehow. Please.


It may have been mentioned here before, but there were plans back in the late 1950's~early 60's for the Seibu Shinjuku line to be extended the 400m to the then JNR Station. In fact the Shinjuku Station Building (now Lumine Est) when opened in 1964 had a portion of the second floor reserved for a concourse and two track terminal to be added unto it. However, growing passenger traffic on the Seibu Shinjuku Line made the original plan of six-car length platforms impractical, and the restricted space of the site precluded any extension of the station platforms for longer trains.


----------



## luacstjh98

Momo1435 said:


> Narita is actually growing very fast for the last 6 years, mainly because of a significant increase in tourism from mainland China. New passenger records were broken every year for the last 4 years.
> 
> So improving the train services to Narita is even more needed now then ever. The Narita Access line was completed at the right moment and should be enough for now. I don't think that making the line dual gauge will help. What needs to be done is to push ahead with the new tunnel underneath central Tokyo to creater a faster connection between the Narita Access line and Haneda.
> 
> And I would also like to see more tracks and platforms at the Narita Airport Stations. Giving both the JR and Keisei lines an extra track through the airport will already increase the capacity and safe so much time for all trains.
> 
> 
> 
> Narita Statistics.
> 
> Total passengers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non Japanese passengers on International flights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source of the diagrams:
> https://www.naa.jp/jp/2018/01/24/20180125-unyou.pdf


Right now JR and Keisei each have a single track in the airport vicinity. Dual gauging within existing infrastructure would make JR and Keisei have to share the same pair of dual-gauge tracks - although, if built for 24tph or so, it could easily be enough to double or even triple the rail capacity into NRT.

It could be timed to match the opening of the Asakusa Line bypass, allowing the new capacity to be served by trains from the bypass, as opposed to Keisei having to cut their current service in order to fit trains from the bypass.

Oh, and build the bypass for 160km/h operation, please 



k.k.jetcar said:


> It may have been mentioned here before, but there were plans back in the late 1950's~early 60's for the Seibu Shinjuku line to be extended the 400m to the then JNR Station. In fact the Shinjuku Station Building (now Lumine Est) when opened in 1964 had a portion of the second floor reserved for a concourse and two track terminal to be added unto it. However, growing passenger traffic on the Seibu Shinjuku Line made the original plan of six-car length platforms impractical, and the restricted space of the site precluded any extension of the station platforms for longer trains.


Would it be possible to do something like the Chuo Rapid at Tokyo Station and give Seibu, say, 4 platforms on the third floor?

Also, while they're there, they should have all platforms share the same numbering scheme. Odakyu could get 21-30, Keio 31-33 (and C/D for the New Line/Toei Shinjuku Line platforms) Marunouchi can get A/B and Oedo E/F.

Then maybe, just maybe, they can force a common numbering on other central Tokyo terminals as well...



starrwulfe said:


> HND-ITA is very competitive and on the rare times I fly between the two, is what I use... But why fly when the Shinkansen is so much more convenient, unless you're getting roundtrips for less than 2/3 the price...
> 
> As for international... HND as much as possible, even if it means I don't get the nonstop because NRT might as well be in another country based on the distance from my house.


I would think that NRT-KIX/ITM is doing so well because the Shinkansen route for Kansai-bound passengers from international flights is a joke, although you can already fly into KIX directly. NEX is an hour by itself, then navigating Tokyo Station and the 2h shinkansen ride? Although, will that change with the introduction of the Asakusa Line bypass?


----------



## 00Zy99

Perhaps, but the varied rolling stock is at least partly due to the age of the system.


----------



## luacstjh98

While that applies in the case of the 03 series and the 6 door cars, you can't exactly take limited express trains out of the major commuter lines.


----------



## starrwulfe

luacstjh98 said:


> While that applies in the case of the 03 series and the 6 door cars, you can't exactly take limited express trains out of the major commuter lines.




Odakyu's MST 60000 series that travels through the Chiyoda line on Metro Liner services has proper door spacing already. The conductor just needs to push another putting on the platform door control and only one door per car opens inline with the train set. Ditto on Seibu S-Liner services using Seibu 40000 sets, Keio 5000 sets on Keio Liner service and Tobu's 50090 sets running as TJ liners.


----------



## luacstjh98

^^ I was thinking more of JR East/Tobu/other Odakyu EMUs and not just subway through-running ones.

Can you really dedicate a single platform to NEX at Tokyo Station, for example?


----------



## starrwulfe

^^ of course not, but to be fair, NEX stops in the Yokosuka/Sobu Line rapid tunnel in the basement where the platform is wide enough to do a setback platform door. This is how Meitetsu and the Shinkansen have platform doors at about a half meter setback from the edge of the platform, so there's room for passengers to navigate the minor diagonal difference between railcar and platform boarding location. We may see something similar on Shibuya's Saikyo line platforms when they are completed next year.


----------



## starrwulfe

As we head into the 6th year of the Shibuya Station rennovation project in Tokyo, I am now able to actual go inside a part of the new Shibuya Scramble building in the spot that used to be occupied by the old Tokyu Toyoko Shibuya Terminal.


----------



## pudgym29

*Images from my library.*

   The next issue of the Japanese Railways Society's "Bullet-In" publication will be #100. In an attempt to get published therein, I will submit these photographs I have taken of trains and stations in metropolitan Tokyo [Kawasaki, Yokohama]. I have photographs dating back to May 2009. These twelve are from April and September 2017. 
At the abode, I am limited to a v.92 connection. To conserve (_my_) bandwidth, I share the thumbnails of the images here. If you click on the image, the full-scale image shall display. If I have not previously stated this (_or even if I have_ ), my photographs are Creative Commons - Noncommercial - Allow Derivative Works - Share Alike. 
            
Select image descriptions: #1: Downward Keikyu train to Shinzushi near Namamugi station (closest station for the Kirin brewery tour :cheers.
#2 The mechanical schedule board at Keikyu Yokohama has been replaced. But this one still existed at Keikyu Kawasaki in 2017.
#3 The electric schedule board at Keikyu Kamata. The rightmost board displays the next five trains for Haneda Airport, which can be on either level.
#6 A Tobu 9000 series consist at Motomachi-Chukagai terminus.
#7 A Minatomirai Y500 series consist at Motomachi-Chukagai terminus.
#8 A Tokyu 5050-4000 series consist at Motomachi-Chukagai terminus.
#10 A platform barrier at the Shibuya station mentioning the Seibu S-Train service.
#11 An underground information poster at the Shibuya station locating exits for other train stations, and nearby edifices.


----------



## 00Zy99

How are Ochanomizu and Takenotsuka doing?

Also, wasn't there some sort of plan to elevate the Skytree Line right below Hikifune?

And also the Keisei Line at its major junction.


----------



## luacstjh98

JR East to begin environmental studies on the Haneda link:

https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...-train-link-haneda-begin-spring/#.XGI0vM8zai4

It makes me wonder, though, whether the monorail is going to survive. Through service from both Keikyu and JR would make the monorail with its transfer at Hamamatsucho pretty unsustainable?

Especially when JR start sending 10-15 car commuter trains to Haneda, and their own direct service also eats JR Pass traffic from the monorail.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ The monorail is owned 79% by JR East already... Given its already quite high riders hip I think your prospects are a little gloomy.


----------



## lkstrknb

Aren't there plans to extend the monorail to Tokyo Main Station? Were these plans scrapped or postponed?

https://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/tokyo-monorail-plans-to-extend.html

https://www.railwaypro.com/wp/haneda-monorail-will-be-extended-to-tokyo-station/
"Tokyo Monorail Co. plans to extend its monorail line between Tokyo International Airport at Haneda and East Japan Railway Co.’s Hamamatsucho Station to Tokyo Station.
The ¥109.5-billion (EUR 800 mln) project to connect the monorail line to the terminal station for Shinkansen bullet train services will be completed in 10 years.
Source: www.newswits.com
Photo: http://en.wikipedia.org"


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ Well, not the monorail...

*JR East plans for 3rd railway access to Haneda*










East Japan Railway announced plans to construct a new access line to Haneda Airport that will link it with Tokyo Station in a mere 18 minutes.

Company announced in a news conference last week construction will begin in fiscal 2022, with a target completion date in fiscal 2029. The company is considering shouldering the entire construction cost of 300 billion yen.

Under the JR East plan, a new underground station will be constructed close to Haneda's domestic terminal. A tunnel measuring about five kilometers will be dug to connect the new station to the Tokyo Cargo Terminal in Shinagawa Ward. Cargo tracks from the terminal that are currently not being used would link airport trains to the Tokaido Line tracks near Tamachi Station before heading to Tokyo Station.

The quickest current route between Tokyo Station and Haneda Airport takes about 28 minutes. Passengers transfer at Hamamatsucho Station to take the Tokyo Monorail to reach the airport. Another option taking about 33 minutes is to transfer at Shinagawa Station to the Keikyu Line.

Building the new line also opens up possibilities of the line extending beyond Tokyo Station to the Utsunomiya, Takasaki and Joban lines by using the Ueno-Tokyo Line.

Source: Asahi Shimbun

NHK News Report shows something more interesting: rail link to the Rinkai Line (Haneda Airport to Shin Kiba in 20 minutes) or through the Saikyo Line to reach Shinjuku in 23 minutes.


----------



## luacstjh98

Is it not possible to use the existing freight tunnel, branching off to Haneda near Tenkubashi?

Also I believe the Rinkai Line link would have to pass through the depot, and then is there a way for trains to go towards Osaki from the depot?


----------



## orulz

Holy Reverse Branching, Batman! Seems like some complicated service patterns.

There may be slack capacity off-peak to add more trains that will turn onto this line, but any trains that wind up going to Haneda at the peak of rush will wind up reducing frequency on some other line, since they aren't building an new trunk lines, right?

The same problem gets even worse if the Tokaido Freight Line is ever converted for passenger use (as is sometimes suggested.)

They should look at tying this into some of the dead end lines around the area like the Chuo Rapid line at Tokyo, or the Tokyu Oimachi Line at Oimachi, so they can just run existing trains that would otherwise be turning around onto this line, rather than diverting trains that already continue through to other destinations.


----------



## luacstjh98

Some Ueno Tokyo Line trains, mostly from the Joban Line, already terminate at Shinagawa. I would think that those Shinagawa terminators can simply be rerouted through to Haneda after Shimbashi. 

Yes, this is a reactivation of the Tokaido Freight Line.


----------



## 00Zy99

It says that the new line will join the Tokaido near Tamachi. But there are significant vertical and horizontal obstacles around Tamachi station that preclude any sort of junction crossing over the Shinkansen.

Instead, the junction will likely be in the vicinity of Hamamatsucho, where the embankment broadens out. North of there, the right of way for any additional tracks has been taken over by a surface street.

This location has the additional advantage of being on a slight curve, so a realignment of the Tokaido Shinkansen might be able to improve track geometry and increase speed (slightly).


----------



## luacstjh98

Don't think that's going to happen.

The freight/Haneda Line is about the same elevation as the Shinkansen spur leading to the depot. It shouldn't be too difficult to ramp it over the existing tracks, on a high bridge through Tamachi (like the Ueno Tokyo Line structure around Kanda), then ramp down just before Hamamatsucho/Shimbashi.


----------



## 00Zy99

luacstjh98 said:


> Don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> The freight/Haneda Line is about the same elevation as the Shinkansen spur leading to the depot. It shouldn't be too difficult to ramp it over the existing tracks, on a high bridge through Tamachi (like the Ueno Tokyo Line structure around Kanda), then ramp down just before Hamamatsucho/Shimbashi.


The problem with that is that the existing tracks are so close together that the Shinkansen has to be slewed over no matter what. And there is a bridge over the tracks at Tamachi station that would further increase any high bridge.

The more bridge structure being built, the higher the expense. It's cheaper to build along the RoW until a more convenient location can be reached.


----------



## luacstjh98

The bridge isn't actually that high if you look on google maps.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Seibu 001 series "Laview"*










Limited Express "Laview" is ready to run on the Seibu Ikebukuro and Seibu Chichiby Lines from 16 march. The new 8 car train will replace the 1000 series “New Red Arrow” Limited Express that has been running since 1993, and will become the flagship train for Seibu Railways.




























The name “Laview” was announced in October for the new 001 series express train, and was explained then as “L” for luxury, “a” for arrow-like speed, and “view” because of the train’s extra-large windows.









































































Designed by renowned architect Kazuyo Sejima, the new train is meant to “move seamlessly between urban and rural environments and adapt to each landscape”. A fleet of 48 cars (8 cars per train) is under construction by Hitachi.









































































Inside the yellow sofa-like seating is designed to create the feeling of being in your own comfortable living room. All seats have electrical outlets and passengers can view in-carriage video screens which will show newscasts, weather updates and occasional footage from the front of the train. Free Wi-Fi will be available throughout the train. For the benefit of group travelers, pairs of seats can be revolved to face each other. For that reason, seats will also have armrest tables as well as pull-down tables on seat backs.
































































Other unique features on the Laview include artificial marble flooring in the entryways, wheelchair spaces, and multipurpose toilets. There will also be ladies-exclusive powder rooms in carriage 5. These restrooms will be fitted with magnifying mirrors, and also diaper changing boards with changing sheets provided.
























































More photos:
https://travel.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/1169918.html

Source:
https://www.japanstation.com/seibu-railways-new-laview-express-train-by-kazuyo-sejima/

Tokyo MX News report:






From a popular tetsudo girl, the presentation:






And from the official channel, a TV CM:


----------



## Sr.Horn

Well, Tokyu will introduce the new 3020 series on the Meguro Line and convert the six-car to eight-car trainsets in order to run through Sotetsu etc. in 2022.










Also this morning, Tobu will introduce the new 70090 series, a charge seating service on the Hibiya Line (and Tobu lines) by 2020.



















And Tokyo Metro will introduce the new 17000 (FY 2020) and 18000 series (FY 2021) on the Fukutoshin and Hanzomon Line.










Source:
http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/headline/entry-1677.html
http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/headline/entry-1678.html
http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/headline/entry-1679.html

:cheers:


----------



## Momo1435

The new station on the Yamanote Line and the Keihin-Tohoku Line *Takanawa Gateway* construction update.

03/24





















source:
https://twitter.com/moestructure/status/1110146935531298816


----------



## Momo1435

Shibuya Station Ginza Line Station




























source:
https://twitter.com/zeiko24/status/1113362272355639296


----------



## starrwulfe

fieldsofdreams said:


> Very interesting development indeed. That would mean, however, that the Mita Line (operated by Toei) will have to do their station adjustments as well to account for train lengthening. And also, it will mean both Mita and Namboku Lines will have to discontinue their platform screen doors at all platforms temporarily to allow the train consist expansion from 6 cars to 8. It will indeed be fascinating to watch.




Every station on the Mita, Namboku, and Saitama Stadium (ex: SRR) and Meguro lines was built with extra space for 8 cars. You see this in the form of extra platform doors that don't ever open in many stations in fact.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New rolling stock for Keisei*

Keisei Electric Railway announced it will introduce the new 3100 series for the Narita Sky Access Express service.










The exterior is designed based on orange, which is the guide color of Narita Sky Access Express, and an illustration of an airplane, which is a symbol of airport access, and various places along the track is drawn.



















Inside the car, part of the seats will be foldable so that it can be used as a suitcase storage area. Train will revenue in service by autumn 2019.





























... and Shin-Keisei Electric Railway announced it will introduce one new 80000 series trai (6 cars) to start operation in winter 2019. Designed jointly with Keisei Electric Railway, the exterior has a rounded shape, and a "gentle pink" band.























































Current Narita Sky Access Express 3050 series:











Source:
https://news.mynavi.jp/article/20190411-keisei3100/
https://news.mynavi.jp/article/20190411-shinkeisei80000/


----------



## luacstjh98

In preparation for Sotetsu-JR through running to begin later this year, a Saikyo Line E233-7000 was spotted on the Tokaido Line:

https://railf.jp/news/2019/06/01/193000.html

It does make me wonder about capacity constraints though, will the Hinkaku Line be able to handle the additional traffic?


----------



## Clery

A lesson to pretty much the whole rest of the world.


----------



## theunknownumeda

Sr.Horn said:


> Also this morning, Tobu will introduce the new 70090 series, a charge seating service on the Hibiya Line (and Tobu lines) by 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


This train looks very comfortable!


----------



## pudgym29

*Hiding in plain sight.*

   This is a referral note that my May 2012 C.E.R.A. presentation has been on-line all this time, but I did not edit (| update) my reply to provide the correct URL. :cripes:


----------



## Woonsocket54

Takanawa Gateway station construction










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/..._station_under_construction-_Aug_11_2019.jpeg


----------



## *Tomodachi Maikeru*

Does anyone know when the relocated Saikyo line platfroms at Shibuya station ment to open?


----------



## Woonsocket54

An infill station is being built on the Tokyo Metro Hibiya Line - Toranomon Hills station. It will be open next year.










more photos here: https://trafficnews.jp/post/89115


----------



## Nouvellecosse

k.k.jetcar said:


> The plan is to have through running both to the Fukutoshin Line and the Nanboku Line. During the morning rush 10~14 through trains/hour off the Sotetsu link at Hiyoshi, and 4~6/hour off-peak. The proportion going to the Fukutoshin Line versus the Nanboku Line is still undetermined, as the problem is the Toyoko Line is running at capacity between Hiyoshi and Shibuya, with 24 trains/hour at the peak 8am hour. With those headways, you can't squeeze in additional trains off the Sotetsu Line without removing existing Toyoko Line services coming from Yokohama, which may prompt complaints from customers coming from that direction.


When Japan has that type of through running do the trains continuing on for longer distances still stop at all the inner stations?


----------



## Momo1435

^^ yes, these trains run as regular metro trains on the 'inner' metro lines, stopping at all stations along the route even when these trains continue as express trains on the suburban sections.


----------



## Momo1435

JR East has planned to reroute the Yamanote Line and the Keihin Tohoku line through the new Takanawa Gateway station on Saturday November 16. 

http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/headline/entry-1838.html

Operations of the Yamanote line will be suspended between Ueno and Osaki on the 16th until 4 PM. The Keihin Tohuku Line will be suspended for the whole day between Tamachi and Shinagawa.

During this day the lines will be rerouted through the new station, there will also be a change to the platforms at Shinagawa station.
Nu
After the rerouting the trains will run through the new station without stopping before the new station opens next year.


----------



## Svartmetall

Momo1435 said:


> ^^ yes, these trains run as regular metro trains on the 'inner' metro lines, stopping at all stations along the route even when these trains continue as express trains on the suburban sections.


If I remember correctly from when I took the Fukutoshin line there are express trains on that line through the Tokyo metro portion, so this is the unusual one of the bunch.


----------



## *Tomodachi Maikeru*

How are these works progressing? When are the new platforms scheduled to open to the public if they already haven't.


Also does anyone know a date for when the Yamanote line will become an island platform at Shibuya?


Cheers.




Momo1435 said:


> Back to Shibuya Station.
> 
> Service on the Shonan-Shinjuku line will be suspended between Shinjuku and Osaki this and next weekend. During these 2 closures the south bound line at Shibuya Station will be moved to the newly built tracks. The platforms will remain where they are for now.
> 
> The Yamanote Line will operate as normal during these 2 weekends.
> 
> 
> https://www.shibukei.com/headline/13138/


----------



## AkeZZZ

Nouvellecosse said:


> When Japan has that type of through running do the trains continuing on for longer distances still stop at all the inner stations?


There are some through limited express/express train that skip some station on Fukutoshin Line, Yurakucho Line, Asakusa Line, Shinjuku Line, Chiyoda Line, and Tozai Line.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Momo1435 said:


> ^^ yes, these trains run as regular metro trains on the 'inner' metro lines, stopping at all stations along the route even when these trains continue as express trains on the suburban sections.





Svartmetall said:


> If I remember correctly from when I took the Fukutoshin line there are express trains on that line through the Tokyo metro portion, so this is the unusual one of the bunch.





AkeZZZ said:


> There are some through limited express/express train that skip some station on Fukutoshin Line, Yurakucho Line, Asakusa Line, Shinjuku Line, Chiyoda Line, and Tozai Line.


Ok that makes sense. I was wondering since it seems like it would be slow to take a suburban train that went through the entire service pattern of a metro line before serving the outer suburban areas. I always thought of suburban rail as sort of a trade off in the sense that while there is usually lower frequency, it has much faster average speed due to there being greater space between stops. But if it's only some of the trips that continue on then the suburban service has has lower frequency than the regular metro but equally slow speed. Also, it makes me wonder how there is much capacity left over for the suburban commuters if the train is serving the inner stops since I would expect the train to be crowded with people taking shorter trips. So it makes sense if there are express trips although I would expect this would limit the service frequency of the metro line.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Keisei 3100 Series*

The Keisei 3100 series is an electric multiple unit (EMU) train type on order by the private railway operator Keisei Electric Railway for services on the Narita Sky Access Line from 26th October.






Two eight-car sets were built in 2019 by Nippon Sharyo. The interior includes passenger information displays, security cameras, and wheelchair spaces. 





































Seating accommodation consists of longitudinal seating and includes foldable seats, in order to provide more space for luggage.




























Vistas generales del interior. Como en el exterior, domina el color naranja y azul propio de la Narita Sky Access Line y también el azul y rojo, colores corporativos de Keisei.































































































































Source: https://news.mynavi.jp/article/20191010-keisei3100/


----------



## chaser9

RyukyuRhymer said:


> I agree in that it doesn't seem so economically practical.
> I've worked on some projects that Koike is pushing on, such as the Ogasawara Airport,.. and to me, a lot of her infrastructure initiatives seem more about leaving a legacy behind, rather than actual benefits and needs.
> 
> Based on the reports. she wants to make Toyosu, and perhaps the entire Koto ward some kind of mega center for economic activity.. rather than just being a filled with apartments and fish.


You gotta love politicians, always want to leave a legacy. Good luck to her in turning Toyosu into anything more than the tourist haven it has become.

They've been throwing senseless money at Odaiba to make it a commercial hub since the 90s yet its no more than a leisure spot which is not bad, but expecting a periferral location to become a commercial hub is wishful at best and wreckless at worst.



RyukyuRhymer said:


> as for depopulation.. I, and many people outside of Tokyo, much prefer Japan de-centralize so other regions can regain its population and industries. Tokyo is growing at the cost of most of the other prefectures.


Unfortunately globalization has ensured that de-centralization will never hapan. The need for companies to be in close proximity to one another to get the best out of agglomeration meant that companies kept flocking to Tokyo.

And even within Tokyo, the highest number of jobs is still contained in the area surrounded by Marunouchi, Nihombashi, Yurakucho and Ginza nevermind the efforts made to decentralized that area by moving the government offices to Shinjuku. The Kanto region transport network is concentrated there and changing this is impossible.

One can even make the argument that centering the Shinkansen network around Tokyo station accelerated the mass exodus to Tokyo and the resulting de-population of other regions. The Shinkansen was thought of as a way to rejuvenate the economies of other regions outside Tokyo, instead it accelerated their decline and further reinforced Tokyo's centrality.

The industries that once thrived in other regions have long been exported to China and are never coming back. Leaving the financial and administrative components to cluster around Tokyo.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

chaser9 said:


> One can even make the argument that centering the Shinkansen network around Tokyo station accelerated the mass exodus to Tokyo and the resulting de-population of other regions. The Shinkansen was thought of as a way to rejuvenate the economies of other regions outside Tokyo, instead it accelerated their decline and further reinforced Tokyo's centrality.


yeah i've heard the same exact thing too.
which is why I'm not particularly super supportive of some shinkansen projects as they seem more a public-works job-creation scheme, rather than really helping a place in the long term. ultimately its a case to case basis.

but what I do personally experience is that once some place has improved high speed accessibility.. they feel more motivated to move to the big city for work since they feel they can 'come home' any time within an hour or two.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

巨大駅新宿､悲願の自由通路で｢東西分断｣解消 | 駅･再開発 | 東洋経済オンライン | 社会をよくする経済ニュース



Translation
Shinjuku's east and west entrance/exits are now finally connected after 8 years of construction!!


----------



## Vishek

I don't agree that population decline is something that society as a whole needs to worry about. Countries with growing populations have more social problems that countries with declining populations - and it's not as if infrastructure can't be scaled back in the future.

I generally feel that the regions north of the mountains aren't habitable to the extent that regions south of the mountains are. I expect that the populations here would move to the Tokai area to escape the harsher climate.


----------



## Dale

I wouldn’t worry about population decline. Think Japan’s going to be fine on its present course.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

anyways back on track (get it)

Tokyo's only city not connected by rail, will finally be connected?
and also an example of what I kept mentioning here over and over
monorail is very useful in exact situations like this where you need something that can climb hills
as well as when its difficult to secure right of way









延伸計画も決定 赤字経営を跳ね返した「多摩モノレール」奮闘の歴史とは（アーバン ライフ メトロ） - Yahoo!ニュース


　東京都内の市で唯一鉄道のなかった武蔵村山市に2020年、ついに鉄道がやってくることが決まり、話題となっています。




news.yahoo.co.jp





Summary Translation
Musashimurayama city (in western Tokyo) will get rail! via the extension of the Tama monorail line. it will hopefully extend north from Kitakamidai station. the goal is to connect it to Hachioji
Researching the extension will cost 100 million yen
The city, despite its rapid growth has neither rail nor national roads (closest equivelent would be highway in other countries)
Its planned to connect to Seibu, and there was also a plan for an LRT line but they found it too hilly for that


----------



## pudgym29

It has been eight years since I presented my show to the Central Electric Railfans' Association. It was about trains in Tokyo and Yokohama, Japan. I publicized it using the title, "I Shot J. R. (& Keikyu, Keio, Odakyu, et alia)"; which was a twist on the then-recent revival of the 1980s television show "Dallas", and its protagonist | antagonist _J. R. Ewing_.
This was seemingly a bit too much for Tony Coppoletta, who was the emcee of C.E.R.A. programs in 2012. He publicized it as "Trains of Tokyo and Yokohama". _Whatever_.
I lost a *substantial portion* of my audience when the 'closing event' of Chicago Craft Beer Week occurred at the same time on the same evening (Friday) (even though _the calendar showed CCBW extending through to Sunday_). (If I wasn't scheduled to do this show that night, I would have wanted to attend that 'closing event'.) 
But it was a good show. To illustrate that, I have now uploaded all the photographs I showed that night, and included the script in which I described the photographs. Some of these photographs can no longer be replicated. (The grade crossing in Shimo-Kitazawa has been eliminated.)
The file has gone off-line a few times. After an incident at December 2014's C.E.R.A. show, in which we had a delay due to technical problems; I was actually asked if there was something I could show while we were trying to fix it. My answer was 'no', because I didn't have _that USB flash drive_ with me then. [We did fix it.]
We had an internet connection. I remembered uploading this. When I went to the site of the last uploader I had utilized, the file had rinsed off.
So I decided to upload it again just in case we had another technical snag.
The file is 24.23 MB. 
My photographs are Creative Commons - Attribution - NonCommercial - ShareAlike BY-NC-SA. Essentially, you can do whatever you wish with them, including making derivative works of them, *as long as you do not try to make any money from doing so*.

The file is now stored at this one upload host: A X F C. Considering I uploaded it there in *2016*, I am *astonished* it is still extant. 😲
The DLKey, if necessary is 8124
The .rar password is "Keikyu_via_Sengakuji" {without the quotes}


----------



## starrwulfe

Here are some pix I took of the newly converted Central Passage between the east and west gates of JR Shinjuku station. 









Where the old West Gate used to be. 









The fare gates were here, but now the connection mounts are covered up until the floor can be redone.









The middle of the passage looks pretty nice; looks like the newer New South Gate part of the station under the bus terminal and NewWOman shopping complex.









East gates were here underneath the green strip. 


























Now the gates are pushed into the sides of the wide passage, reminiscent of Ikebukuro and Yokohama stations thanks to the excavation done underneath all the platforms. Yes, there was nothing but dirt underneath most of Shinjuku station’s platforms. 









Keio and Odakyu passengers may no longer “cut through” JR’s East gate to access their platforms. Now they must use the new passage to get to their “front doors” on the west side of the station... which is quicker now anyway!


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report:









Tokyo Metro unveils Series 17000 trainsets


JAPAN: The first Series 17000 trainset to operate on Tokyo Metro's Yurakucho and Fukutoshin lines was officially unveiled at the operator's Shinkiba depot on August 11. Both lines carry through services which are operated in conjunction with the Seibu Tobu and Tokyu railways as well as the ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Tokyo Metro new 17000 series*










The new 17000 series to operate on Tokyo Metro’s Yurakucho and Fukutoshin lines was unveiled at Shinkiba depot on August 11. In March 2019 Tokyo Metro announced the introduction of new trains for the Yurakucho and Fukutoshin lines as well a parent trains, the 18000 trainsets to update the Hanzomon Line.























































A total of 180 cars will be introduced until FY 2022 replacing the veteran 7000 series. Trains will be formed into six 10-car and 15 eight-car sets. 



















Max speed is 100 km/h and will run on the super-line system formed by the Tobu-Tojo + Fukutoshin/Yurakucho + Tokyu Toyoko and Minato Mirai Lines. The floor height of the new stock is 60 mm lower than 7000 series, reducing the step between the train and platform.


----------



## Sr.Horn

Tobu Railway will start on September 26 a new elevated section on the Tobu Isesaki Line (Tobu Skytree Line). They will be the two express tracks spanning several level crossings around Takenotsuka Station (Adachi district) in Tokyo.



















Thus ends the first part of the 1.7-kilometer double-track elevation between Nishiarai and Yatsuka. The next phase will be to raise the two tracks and central platform of the Takenotsuka station (the tracks for non-stop [general] trains are the outer ones) which is scheduled to be completed in 2023.





























東武スカイツリーライン　竹ノ塚駅付近上り急行線高架区間　9月使用開始 | 鉄道ニュース | | 鉄道チャンネル


東武鉄道は9月26日（土）始発より、東武スカイツリーライン　竹ノ塚駅付近（西新井～谷塚間）上り急行線高架区間の使用を開始する。 竹ノ塚駅付近では足立区が事業主体として連続立体交差事




tetsudo-ch.com


----------



## Sr.Horn

Tokyo Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation announced that it will add 13 8-car new trains to the Mita Line for the first time in 22 years. The new trains are called the 6500 series. It will have more capacity, free space for wheelchairs, and Wi-Fi.



















TOEI released only two photos:








東京都交通局,ピックアップ情報,都営三田線 8両編成の新型車両「6500形」を導入します


東京都交通局のウェブページです。




www.kotsu.metro.tokyo.jp


----------



## GojiMet86

Sr.Horn said:


>




It legit looks like this cell phone power bank I have :


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

Sr.Horn said:


>


about time. I used to use the Mita line every day for work and those were some old trains (compared to the other Tokyo subway cars).
I especially appreciate those glass barriers at the end of the seats.
the current (older) cars just use metal bars. can't count the number of times I sit at the end, and some guy or woman leans way too far back on the bars or sit on it with their back and hair going into me.


----------



## Svartmetall

RyukyuRhymer said:


> about time. I used to use the Mita line every day for work and those were some old trains (compared to the other Tokyo subway cars).
> I especially appreciate those glass barriers at the end of the seats.
> the current (older) cars just use metal bars. can't count the number of times I sit at the end, and some guy or woman leans way too far back on the bars or sit on it with their back and hair going into me.


I've noticed that Japan in general has quite a high turnover of trains by international standards. Normally we let them get to 50 years old or so before replacing them. Stockholm is finally getting rid of their old rolling stock which was built in the 1970s and 80s on the metro, and the Stockholm metro is one of the most updated metro systems in Europe. The London underground still has the 1972 stock running on it. Mind you, the Bakerloo line is a bit dreary compared to others in general (and that's the only line it runs on). I actually quite like the old stock to be honest, the seats are more comfortable, and it has that unique traction sound that is just not present in the newer stock (which has a more high pitched whine).


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

Svartmetall said:


> I've noticed that Japan in general has quite a high turnover of trains by international standards. Normally we let them get to 50 years old or so before replacing them. Stockholm is finally getting rid of their old rolling stock which was built in the 1970s and 80s on the metro, and the Stockholm metro is one of the most updated metro systems in Europe. The London underground still has the 1972 stock running on it. Mind you, the Bakerloo line is a bit dreary compared to others in general (and that's the only line it runs on). I actually quite like the old stock to be honest, the seats are more comfortable, and it has that unique traction sound that is just not present in the newer stock (which has a more high pitched whine).


how bout we send you guys in the UK our old models?
not sure if they would fit in your tubes. based on pics they are quite low!


----------



## luacstjh98

RyukyuRhymer said:


> how bout we send you guys in the UK our old models?
> not sure if they would fit in your tubes. based on pics they are quite low!


I thought you people sent old trains to Indonesia?

Admittedly in Britain, Network Rail also has higher turnover of rolling stock, it's the bespoke requirements and thus high costs of tube stock that make them have to last longer.


----------



## Svartmetall

RyukyuRhymer said:


> how bout we send you guys in the UK our old models?
> not sure if they would fit in your tubes. based on pics they are quite low!


Haha, no. The loading gauge of the tube is nothing like as generous! Plus they use 4th rail power, which is rather unique. But yeah, London is extensively modernising now after years of neglect thankfully. They've replaced a lot of the old stock that was really getting very old. It's a bit sad in a way as these will be the last trains to be made by a British manufacturer to be on the network.



luacstjh98 said:


> I thought you people sent old trains to Indonesia?
> 
> Admittedly in Britain, Network Rail also has higher turnover of rolling stock, it's the bespoke requirements and thus high costs of tube stock that make them have to last longer.


Indeed, since the ROSCO formation the rolling stock has been progressively updated. Just need to get rid of those terrible pacers and modernise the trains in the north. Around London and the south it's great, shame about Scotland and the northern areas of England.

Anyway, sorry for the OT.


----------



## SiMclaren

Do japanese metros have open gangways between cars?


----------



## Antje

If I recall correctly, the Daegu Subway fire resulted in sliding doors being installed between Japanese metro cars to slow the spread of fire.

However, they are not locked and you can use them to get from one end to another, unlike older trains of the London Underground where such use is not officially allowed.


----------



## nanar

> Do japanese metros have open gangways between cars?


Search


----------



## Buffaboy

I would trade Japan's rail system for the U.S.'s roadway network any day. The rail system here is a laughingstock among industrialized nations, yet we claim to be the greatest country on earth. I was so impressed with the railway system in Tokyo, the Narita Express was especially comfortable and efficient.



SiMclaren said:


> Do japanese metros have open gangways between cars?


Not on the trains I was on


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

SiMclaren said:


> Do japanese metros have open gangways between cars?


most no. they have doors
but you can find a few on the non-subway cars like

Okinawa's Monorail (well its only two cars)

















but the Tokyo monorail has a door









also a lot of the LRT lines


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

well I guess this mainly is occurring on JR East's Kanto area metro lines..









Article expired


News on Japan, Business News, Opinion, Sports, Entertainment and More




www.japantimes.co.jp


----------



## Sr.Horn

Tobu Railway opened Minami-yorii Station (TJ35) on October 31. A new station established between Tobu-Takezawa Station and Obusuma Station on the Tojo Line.










The station situated on the south side of Yorii Town, and because it is adjacent to Honda Motor Saitama Factory Yorii Plant, the sub-name <Honda Yorii-mae> is added in anticipation.



















For the time being, the fare to Minami-yorii Station is the same as it to the station just before (Tobu Takezawa Station from Ikebukuro or Obusuma Station from Yorii). The same applies when using IC cards. At this station, passengers are instructed to use different automatic ticket gates (green or blue) depending on their direction.





































karibajct YTB user reporting from the new station:






Photos: 東上線の新駅「みなみ寄居」駅、いよいよ10月31日開業へ - 鉄道コム


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

^ interesting, they changed the name. it used to be Honda Yori Mae station
now its Minami Yori station, with Minami written as みなみ rather than 南 (this seems to be a trend in Japan, opting for the hiragana over the kanji)


----------



## Sr.Horn

Keikyu News

Keikyu Corporation announced on January 20, that it will start operating new vehicles equipped with new equipment such as toilets and automatic rotating seats by spring 2021.

The new 1000 series (batch 20) will be formed by 2 4-car trains (eight cars in total).










New trains will be the first "anti-covid" *according press release*. 




























Each seat is 10 mm wide, and it will incorporate a power plug. As for the toilet, they installed two: an universal WC, and a men WC.




















Some beautiful Keikyu videos with 1000 series running or the classic Solari di Udine style platform boards:


----------



## theunknownumeda

Sr.Horn said:


> Keikyu News
> 
> Keikyu Corporation announced on January 20, that it will start operating new vehicles equipped with new equipment such as toilets and automatic rotating seats by spring 2021.
> 
> The new 1000 series (batch 20) will be formed by 2 4-car trains (eight cars in total).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New trains will be the first "anti-covid" *according press release*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each seat is 10 mm wide, and it will incorporate a power plug. As for the toilet, they installed two: an universal WC, and a men WC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some beautiful Keikyu videos with 1000 series running or the classic Solari di Udine style platform boards:


Will these be Siemens like the older 1000 series trains?


----------



## chaser9

I noticed they switched from right side to center gangway doors. I wonder if that will affect the other cars from Toei and Keisei that all run through the Asakusa line tunnels. In a sense they are going back to the center gangway door of the original 1000 series which entered service in the 1960s.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Tokyo Metro 18000 Series*










The 18000 series train for the Tokyo Metro Hanzomon Line was unveiled. Like the 17000 series trains for the Yurakucho Line and Fukutoshin Line, the floor is tilted slightly toward the platform, making it easier to get on and off the notch on the door rail, and improving comfort and safety.

New trainsets will replaces the 8000 series introduced in 1981.



















Car body is covered with a purple shade band, which is the line color of the Hanzomon Line. The interiors has purple color tones such as the floor, straps (excluding priority seats), and the seating surface of the stool to give a feeling of brightness and liveliness. The seat width has been expanded from 430mm for the 8000 series to 460mm. 



















Like the 17000 series trains for the Yurakucho Line and Fukutoshin Line introduced earlier, all cars have free space. The floor height is lowered from 1200 mm (8000 series) to 1140 mm to reduce the level difference with the platform, and the shape under the door entrance is tilted 10 degrees toward the platform to create a slope-like structure.



















In terms of safety, they introduced a "vehicle information monitoring / analysis system (TIMA system)" that remotely monitors the status of running 18000 series equipment from the general command center and the department in charge of vehicle maintenance. Also a "derailment detection device" that automatically stops the train even if it derails, and security cameras inside the train.



















19-10 car sets (190 cars) will be introduced in sequence, crew training will start in June, and commercial operation will start in August. As a result, all 8000 series will be retired.
https://trafficnews.jp/post/107654?...TGnnhpbpgwm81Z_eR-shzVDS2WUd6xruLkvIBPwgpym0g









Source: 東京メトロ半蔵門線の新型車両「18000系」公開 8月デビュー、8000系は引退へ | 鉄道ニュース【鉄道プレスネット】

https://youtu.be/eskOtEbVaS4


----------



## Exethalion

National and Tokyo governments proposing selling part of their shares in the Tokyo Metro company to fund the extensions of the Yurakucho and Namboku lines!









Japan Gives Nod to Future IPO of Massive Tokyo Subway Operator


Japan’s Transport Ministry approved the idea of a share sale of Tokyo’s subway-system operator, setting the stage for one the country’s largest privatizations and exchange listings in recent years.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Woonsocket54

are there any maps showing these proposed extensions?


----------



## chaser9

Woonsocket54 said:


> are there any maps showing these proposed extensions?


Images for the Yurakucho extension also known as the "Toyosu line" are below








image source:









image source

and images for the Namboku extension to Shinagawa also known as the "Shinagawa line) are below









image source









image source:


----------



## saiho

Interesting overview.


----------



## gt670dn

One question about ticketing. Let's assume I have a Greater Tokyo Pass (Subway+Private Lines) and a Japan Railpass for JR. I know they don't sell the Greater Tokyo Pass at the moment, but the same would basically apply for a Tokyo Metro 24h Ticket. How does the thorugh service from Tozai Line to Mitaka work? Which ticket do I have to use to exit Mitaka station? The section Nakano - Mitaka is JR, so the subway ticket would not be valid there, but I cannot start my journey with the Railpass in the subway. And beginning a journey with one card and ending with another seems not plausible - how should the system know of the other card. On the other hand having to exit at Nakano with the subway ticket and then immediately re-enter with the Railpass would render the through service a bit absurd...


----------



## Woonsocket54

maps of the proposed subway extensions were published on the Asahi Shimbun website last month



Tokyo Metro eyes extending 2 subway lines to ease congestion | The Asahi Shimbun: Breaking News, Japan News and Analysis


----------



## littlearea

Come to think of it, does possibly to separate Yurakucho Line and Fukutoshin Line into two by shortening the former from Kotake-mukaihara to Shin-Kiba while the latter from Wakoshi to Shibuya?


----------



## nachosxyuan

If the Yurakucho Line extension to Sumiyoshi is completed, although it'll be highly unlikely, it'll be interesting seeing potential through services from the Tobu Tojo Line running into the Yurakucho Line, the Hanzomon Line and finally to Tobu's main network on the Skytree Line. I'm aware that this is purely a far fetched fantasy but it's fun to think about it


----------



## FabriFlorence

gt670dn said:


> One question about ticketing. Let's assume I have a Greater Tokyo Pass (Subway+Private Lines) and a Japan Railpass for JR. I know they don't sell the Greater Tokyo Pass at the moment, but the same would basically apply for a Tokyo Metro 24h Ticket. How does the thorugh service from Tozai Line to Mitaka work? Which ticket do I have to use to exit Mitaka station? The section Nakano - Mitaka is JR, so the subway ticket would not be valid there, but I cannot start my journey with the Railpass in the subway. And beginning a journey with one card and ending with another seems not plausible - how should the system know of the other card. On the other hand having to exit at Nakano with the subway ticket and then immediately re-enter with the Railpass would render the through service a bit absurd...


Is there a Pass in Tokyo valid for all local public transport?


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

FabriFlorence said:


> Is there a Pass in Tokyo valid for all local public transport?


i dont think so.. only by rail company





__





Rail Passes


About Japanese rail passes.




www.japan-guide.com


----------



## Daniiif

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483909597781970945


----------



## Sr.Horn

Tokyo Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation released the new 6500 train for the TOEI Mita Line to the press at the Shimura Rolling Stock Inspection Center. Train will debut on May 14th.










TThe 8-car train has 2 more cars than previous series. As a result, the capacity has increased by about 300 people.



















The interior design incorporates the concept of universal design, with more free space that it can be easily used by passengers with wheelchairs, strollers, and large baggage.























































Source: 都営三田線「6500形」外観・車内を公開 プラス2両の新型、どこまで乗り入れる？ | 鉄道ニュース【鉄道プレスネット】

ANN News report:


----------



## TER200

If you doubted cubism was a trend for japanese trains...
It doesn't look bad though.

Nice gangways also, it's not wide open like modern european trains but the doors add nice transparency.


----------



## GojiMet86

Oh, those trains again... 










I do actually like them.


----------



## Stuu

TER200 said:


> If you doubted cubism was a trend for japanese trains...
> It doesn't look bad though.
> 
> Nice gangways also, it's not wide open like modern european trains but the doors add nice transparency.


I asked about open gangways a few years ago, the concern is with fire, after a tragedy in South Korea ~20 years ago


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

Stuu said:


> I asked about open gangways a few years ago, the concern is with fire, after a tragedy in South Korea ~20 years ago


generally most subway cars in Japan have closed doors between the cars and gangway
theres been talk of rail security recently after the stabbings and fires that began with a crazy guy on Halloween but has since been duplicated


----------



## Zaz965

@Daniiif, @Sr.Horn , @RyukyuRhymer , @CNGL, @saiho 
it is possible to make a trip between osaka and tokyo only by local trains, awesome


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

Zaz965 said:


> @Daniiif, @Sr.Horn , @RyukyuRhymer , @CNGL, @saiho
> it is possible to make a trip between osaka and tokyo only by local trains, awesome


yes, in fact you can do most of the country by local train.

when I was a poor student, I used a ticket called the Seishun 18 Kippu. It's roughly $100 USD, but you can use it for unlimited rides on JR trains for 5 days.
but it's slow.

For example, Tokyo to Sendai is 90 minutes by Shinkansen. but 5-6 hours by local train.
I did Sendai to Osaka, and I left around 6am and arrived at night. When you ride a local train that long, you get a bit nauseous and extremely tired as the rides are bumpy.

in some rural parts it gets harder as trains are very infrequent and you need to wait a while. Some parts of the country has no JR lines but local lines so you cant use that ticket.


----------



## robhood




----------



## pudgym29

I respectfully observe that, since I now have *1GB Fiber internet* here at the abode in Chicago, U.S.A., everybody _else_ should re-examine this thread. Start on Page 27 if you do not want to view my posts offering my May 2012 Central Electric Railfans' Association presentation.  
Actually, if you want my presentation (and considering how much I have _pimped_ it here), here is a still-extant link to a host dating from _2016_. This astonished me. 
{Pudgy, see how long it takes for somebody to remark about the file password.}


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyu railway to be 1st in Japan to run all lines on green energy *
Kyodo News _Excerpt_
Mar 28, 2022

Tokyu Corp. said Monday it will run all its services entirely on energy from solar and other renewable sources beginning Friday, becoming the first Japanese railway operator to do so.

Tokyu said it will purchase so-called non-fossil certificates for electricity in use of all lines it runs in the Tokyo area, including the capital's bustling Shibuya Station, a move that will effectively cut the company's carbon dioxide emissions to zero.

More : Tokyu railway to be 1st in Japan to run all lines on green energy


----------



## mrsmartman




----------

